# ماذا يمثل المشرف fredyyyبالنسبة لك؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2012)

*فى هذا الموضوع نحاول ادراك مدى قوة الترابط العائلى القوى فى منتدى الكنيسة وذلك من خلال طرح إسم عضو بالمنتدى والسؤال عنه من يمثل هذا العضو بالنسبة لك ؟
فهرس بالأعضاء الذين تمت إستضافتهم
**النهيسى*
*أمه*
*صوت صارخ*
*My Rock*
*سميــــــــر الشاعر*
*Rosetta*
*مكرم زكى شنوده*
*!! MiNa ElbataL !!*
*مونيكا 57*
*سمعان الاخميمى*
*Dona Nabil*
*اغريغوريوس*
* يسطس الأنطونى*
*Twin*
*aymonded*
*Molka Molkan*
*ElectericCurrent*
*apostle.paul*
*oesi no*
*AL MALEKA HELANA*
*عبود عبده عبود*
*يوحنا المصري*
*اوريجانوس المصري*
*+إيرينى+*
*candy shop*
*fredyyy*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2012)

*نبدأ 
النهيسى 
ماذا يمثل لك؟
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2012)

*النهيسى يمثل أبى بالمنتدى
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ​
> *النهيسى *​


*شخصية هادئة وحبوبة ومحبوبة ورجل أكثر من مهذب *​


----------



## Twin (15 يوليو 2012)

*انا شايف ان هدف الموضوع رائع ... ربنا يستر *​ 
*النهيسي بالنسبة لشخص مثلي ... إنسان رائع*​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2012)

النهيسى بالنسبالى الاخ والصديق 

هو انسان رائع بمعنى الكلمه 

ربنا يشفيه 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2012)

*ببساطه هو ملاك عايش وسطينا 
هو مثال حقيقى للانسان المسيحى 
انا شخصيااا بتعلم من هدوءه ومن محبته كتييييير 
ربنا يديم وجوده وسطينا ويبارك فى صحته ويفرح قلبه ..
موضوعك رااااائع حقيقى يا سمعان تقبل مرورى وتقييمى
يثبت​*


----------



## Twin (15 يوليو 2012)

*يرزقك يا سمعان *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2012)

فكره جميله

واستاذ النهيسى مش اعرفه اوى 
بس محترم جدا و شخص اكتر من  رائع 
ربنا يشفيه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يوليو 2012)

* استاذى الغالى النهيسى*
* رغم سنه لكنى بحسه طفل صغير نقى و هادىء و طيب موجود معانا-- بيشجع الكل بمحبه جميله اوى.*
* انسان بيفرح قلبى لمجرد انى بشوف اسمه..*
* الرب يباركه و يشفيه و يقويه ....*
* اشكرك على الموضوع*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (15 يوليو 2012)

أستاذنا النهيسى بالنسبه لى 
خادم المنتدى اللى بيقوم بخدمة الافتقاد الجميله
أجمل قدوه
حكيم المنتدى

​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (15 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *فى هذا الموضوع نحاول ادراك مدى قوة الترابط العائلى القوى فى منتدى الكنيسة وذلك من خلال طرح إسم عضو بالمنتدى والسؤال عنه من يمثل هذا العضو بالنسبة لك ؟
> *​


بس الموضوع ده فايده لناس ونقمه على نااااااااااااس تانى
لان فيه ناس هتاكل كلام وضرب فى دورها لغاية ما يبانلها صاحب 
ههههههههههههههه
:act23:​


----------



## grges monir (15 يوليو 2012)

النهيسى يطلق علية الاب الحانى للجميع بلا مبالغة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 يوليو 2012)

النهيسى . اخ كبير بيقدم العون للكل . محترم جدا . مشجع جدا . 

بكون سعيد جدا لما بيرد على مشاركاتى​


----------



## Critic (15 يوليو 2012)

قدوة ومثال
عمر ما العيبة خرجت من بقه


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 يوليو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> بس الموضوع ده فايده لناس ونقمه على نااااااااااااس تانى
> لان فيه ناس هتاكل كلام وضرب فى دورها لغاية ما يبانلها صاحب
> ههههههههههههههه
> :act23:​


 
ههههههههههههه انا بقول كده برضة
ده فى ناس هتاكل ضرب وتاخد احلى كلام بمجرد وضع اسمها هنا
:t32:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يوليو 2012)

* خلاص يبقا نعمل استفتاء قبل ما ننزل الاسامى هههههههههههههه*
* و الى مداق من حد يصوت على اسمه ههههههههه*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2012)

*ايه حكاية ربنا يشفيه دى
هو فيه إيه ياجماعه قلقتونى
*​


----------



## bob (15 يوليو 2012)

*انسان رائع قدوه بحق دائما مشجع 

*


----------



## +febronia+ (15 يوليو 2012)

استاذ النهيسي انااا مش اتعملت معاة 
بس من مشاركة في المنتدي هو انسااان محترم جدااا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يوليو 2012)

أخونا النهيسى
 شخصية هادئة ومُحبة لكل الناس وبسيط جداً 
ومُجامل إلى أبعد الحدود 
قيمنى كتير جداً :t33:
وبيحب نفس الترنيمة اللى أنا بحبها 
[YOUTUBE]jidvYIdPNI4&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يوليو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> بس الموضوع ده فايده لناس ونقمه على نااااااااااااس تانى
> لان فيه ناس هتاكل كلام وضرب فى دورها لغاية ما يبانلها صاحب
> ههههههههههههههه
> :act23:​





Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ههههههههههههه انا بقول كده برضة
> ده فى ناس هتاكل ضرب وتاخد احلى كلام بمجرد وضع اسمها هنا
> :t32:​




إية ده 
ده نفس الكلام اللى كنت هقولة بالظبط :Love_Mailbox:
أكيد بتقرأوا أفكارى يا عفاريت :yahoo:


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2012)

استاذ النهيسى من اروع شخصيات المنتدى بدون أى مجامله​


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2012)

الاخ المحبوب النهيسي شخصية محبوبة بعيدة كل البعد عن المشاكل والمصادمات فلا اذكر له اي مشكلة قبل وبعد اشرافه... بنظري هو من النوع الذي يخدم لدرجة غسل الارجل دون ان يقول انظر كيف خدمت...
الرب يحفظه ويحفظ عائلته واعزائه وكل من حوله


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يوليو 2012)

استاذ النهيسي
صوره المسيح علي الارض حقيقي
يسوع يبارك خدمته وحياته
ويفرحه دايما


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يوليو 2012)

أنسان محترم .. 
محبته لا ترفض أحد ..
ربنا يرعاه ويبارك بخدمته ويشفيه


----------



## اليعازر (15 يوليو 2012)

أخ محب، ويخدم بفرح..

ربنا يعافيه.

.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 يوليو 2012)

*ماليش معاملة قوية معاه 
بس اللى بشوفه انه خادم رائع و هادى جدا ربنا يباركه *


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2012)

استاذى النهيسى
خادم عاقل.. هادئ.. حكيم ....​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2012)

هو استاذي الغالي 
وبحبه جدااا لانه قمه في الاحترام 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2012)

*استاذ النهيسي استاذي وابي الغالي
اتعلمت ولازلت اتعلم منه الكثير
انسان طيب القلب وهاديء العقل 
أتمني له من كل قلبي الشفاء العاجل
وانشاء الله اشوفك قريب يا أستاذي
وناخد بركه القديس ابانوب سوا
ربنا معاك ويشفيك يا استاذي


فكره جميله منك يا سمعان
ومتابع للموضوع ​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نبدأ *​
> 
> *النهيسى *
> *ماذا يمثل لك؟*​


*لو سالنى الله عن أمنية لشخص فى المنتدى اريده ان يعتنق دينى لاخترت العطوف **والحنون النهيسى *​​​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2012)

*فكرة جميلة قوى

أبويا الحبيب النهيسي بجد انسان رااااااائع 
بحب اطلب منه يصليلى وبجد بحب صلاته 
مهتم قوى بإفتقاد الكل 
ربنا يشفيه ويكوون متواجد معانا كتييييييييييير زى الاول واكتر 
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2012)

استاذ النهيسي 
بحبه جدا
انسان محترم لابعد الحدود وهادى وبيحب كل الناس من الناس اللى تحب تتعامل معاه
 ربنا يجيبه بالسلامه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يوليو 2012)

*أستاذ النهيسى 

إنسان طيب القلب جدا

و بيقبل الكلام و النقد حتى من اللى أصغر منه 
*


----------



## tonyturboman (16 يوليو 2012)

استاذ النهيسى مثال للفضائل المسيحية التى يجب علينا ان نجاهد لنقتنيها


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 يوليو 2012)

*استاذ النهيسي انسان را ا ائع 
طيب ومحب للجميع هادئ وحكيم ويخدم ربنا من كل قلبه
هو صورة المسيح على الأرض
ربنا يشفيه ويرجعه للمنتدى



ميرسي على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2012)

*العضوه اللى عليه الدور
المشرفه الرائعة أمــــــــــــــه
ماذا تمثل بالنسبة لك.*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يوليو 2012)

*بحسها زى ماما بجد .. طيبة و قوية .. اسلوبها رائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتها *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2012)

*أمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*
*تمثل لى الأم الغاليه الحنون التى ألجأ إليها فى وقت الشدائد فتهدئ من روعى*
*وتظل رافعه يديها بالصلاة حتى تفرج*
*هى بالحقيقة *
*أم لـــــــــــــــى.*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2012)

أمه شخصيه حكيمه جدااااااااا واسلوبها فوق الممتاز
في كل مشاركتها
غير انها اختارت لقب يدل علي شخصتها
فهي تخدم محبه الكل دون استثناء
بتمني لها حياه سعيده فيظل جناحي الهنا الحنون
امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2012)

*بحييك على اختياراتك يا سمعان حقيقى
أمــــــــــــــه الغاليه دى نور عينى هى قديسه بكل معنى الكلمه
بعيده عنى بالحسابات الارضيه لكنها قريبه منى بروحها وقلبها
بتحس بيا من غير ما احكى بتنصحنى وترشدنى بكل محبه وتفانى
دايما بحس بحاجه شديده ليها ولصلاتها ولسؤالها عنى ودايما هى بتحس بحاجتى دى  من غير ما اقولها
احتضنتنى واحتوتنى فى احلك اوقاتى 
هى نعمه وبركه كبيره فى حياتى بصلى لربنا يديمها عليا ويخليهالى 
خدمتها رااااااااااائعه حقيقى واللى مأخدش بركة صلاواتها هو الخسران *


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

متعاملتش معاها كتير بس اكيد شخصية محترمة ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

محصليش شرف آلتعآمل معآهآ
لكن من خلآل متآبعتى لردودهآ ومشآركآتهآ
بحسهآ مثآل للرقى و آلفكر آلأنيق 



*.،*​


----------



## candy shop (16 يوليو 2012)

امه بالنسبالى قريبه جدا على قلبى 

هى القلب الحنون والطيبه هى اختى الغاليه وصديقتى المقربه 

اللى كنت مفتقداها جدا فى غيابها هى شمعه المنتدى 
​


----------



## Star Online (16 يوليو 2012)

اشعر انها امي الي ما ولدتني


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يوليو 2012)

*هي بتعرف ^_^*


----------



## amgd beshara (17 يوليو 2012)

شخصية محترمة جدا 
و هادئة و حكيمة
و ام حنونة تخدم اولادها بمنتهي المحبة


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (17 يوليو 2012)

*هي بالنسبة لي مثل أمــي*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يوليو 2012)

شمعة المنتدى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2012)

*أمة شربات *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2012)

*أمي الثانيه​*


----------



## grges monir (17 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لو سالنى الله عن أمنية لشخص فى المنتدى اريده ان يعتنق دينى لاخترت العطوف **والحنون النهيسى *​


انسى يا عمر
دى مش امنية د  اوهام فى خيالك ههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (17 يوليو 2012)

وجودها فى المنتدى وفى قسم الحوار المسيحى  بيعطى قوة وصلابة فى ان عدو االخير لا يستطيع ان يخترق اولادة من هذة المنطقة لان امة  شخصية حوارية رائعة واسلوبها مميز جدا بجانب انسانيتها وتواضعها الرائع
من مكاسبى الشخصية القليلة فى حياتى الشخصية خلال هذة الفترة انى تعرفت بها وتواصلت معها
انها بحق خادمة الانجيل
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتها ويجعلة  يثمر ثلاثين وستين ومائة


----------



## grges monir (17 يوليو 2012)

> *هى قديسه بكل معنى الكلمه
> بعيده عنى بالحسابات الارضيه لكنها قريبه منى بروحها وقلبها*


ودى معجزة بحد ذاتها فكيف  يجتمع النور مع الظلمة هههههههههه:t30::12BF86~159:


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2012)

دفئ المنتدى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2012)

*هو انا متعاملتش معها بس تابعت كتير إجاباتها.. و و حسيت بإناه إنسانه جميله جدا جدا و إجاباتها رائعه و فى نفس الوقت هادئه  لا تهين و لا تحتد تشرح و توضح بهدوء و دفىء و كلامها مريح...*
* الرب يباركها و يبارك خدمتها *


----------



## My Rock (17 يوليو 2012)

الأم الغالية أمة شخصية مثالية ومثال رائع للأم المسيحية. هادئة وحنونة عندما تحتوي الأشخاص لكن في نفس الوقت صارمة ولا ترضى سوى بالحق الكتابي. الرب أنعم عليها بقلب حنون وبعقل حكيم. الرب يحفظك ويديمك لنا يا قديسة.


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (17 يوليو 2012)

متعاملتش معاها
لكن على حد علمى انها قلب المنتدى الصافى
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 يوليو 2012)

*متعاملتش معاها كثيرا  لكن من خلال ردودها فهي حكيمة وحنونة وردودها اكثر من رائعة وبتعلم كثير منها
خادمه ومحبوبة من الجميع 
ربنا يباركها ويسخدمها اكثر لمجد اسمه القدوس ويحميها من كل شر..آمين*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2012)

صاحبة فضل ...​


----------



## fouad78 (17 يوليو 2012)

استاذي النهيسي واستاذتي أمة شخصيتان في منتهى الروعة
يعجبني في النهيسي هدوءه
ويعجبني في أمة قوة إيمانها

إختيار موفق في الحالتين


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 يوليو 2012)

أختى الحبيبة أمة 
شخصية فوق الروعة 

إيمانها بالمسيح قوى 
 عطائها ومحبتها لكل الأعضاء دون مُقابل 
لها أسلوب مميز فى الحوار 
رأيت حكمتها فى طريقة إشرافها 

​


----------



## soul & life (17 يوليو 2012)

*انا بحبها جدا ولها عندى معزه خاصه  بدايتى فى المنتدى و من وقت قريب كان صدفه وكنت ببحث عن  اجابه لسؤال روحى ودخلت المنتدى هنا  قسم الاسئله والاجوبه وعرفت اجابة سؤالى وحظى ان حضرتها اللى جاوبت اغلب الاسئله اللى كانت بدور فى ذهنى سواء من خلال اسئلتى المباشره او اسئلة الاخرين ومتابعتى للقسم عموما .... بشعر  انها  مصدر بركه ونعمه للمنتدى كله رائعه فى اسلوبها عميق وسلس جدا ومريح  الرب يباركها ويجعلها دايما مصدر بركه  ونعمه للجميع .*


----------



## اليعازر (17 يوليو 2012)

أختي أمه..

الايمان المسيحي.


.


----------



## Twin (17 يوليو 2012)

*الأخت امة ... فعلاً أم علي مسمي *
*اخت غالية عليا جداً وال بيني وبنها أكتر من مجرد خدمة في المنتدي*​


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

اكثر المشرفين صبراً


----------



## bob (17 يوليو 2012)

*مفيش كلمة غير ام علي حق
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2012)

*هلا من جديد
الحين العضو ياللى صار معنا
هو 
المشرف الغالى
صوت صارخ
شو بيمثل بالنسبة إلكم؟
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2012)

*صوت صارخ هو الأب الغالى على قلبى
يااللى كتير بحسوا متألم ورغم هيك بيظل 
صامت مابيحكى عن ألموا.
*​


----------



## candy shop (18 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ اخ عزيز وانسان روحه حلوه 

وكان ليا الشرف انى اتعرفت عليه هو وزوجته الجميله اختى الغاليه مونيكا

وخادم رائع  ومجامل هو قيمه جميله ومفيده للمنتدى 

كل اختياراتك جميله يا سمعان
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يوليو 2012)

استاذ صوت صارخ
حقا لا استطيع وصفه
فانا اشعر بانه اب رائع وحكيم 
ويعجبني كثيرا اسلوبه في سرد مواضيعه
كثرا ما سمعت عنه مما قابلوه
تمنيت مقابلته ولكن لسوء حظي لم اتمكن من ذلك
اتمني ان القاه يوما عما قريب


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2012)

*استاذى صوت كان ليا الشرف اقابله هو والغاليه مونيكا قريب 
واتأكدت بنفسى انه انسان مش بيفرح قلبه غير خدمة المسيح اللى بيبديها عن اى شىء فى حياته 
بل عن حياته نفسها وعن اسرته حقيقى اللى بيعمل كده قليل 
انا بحاول اتعلم منه ده
ربنا يباركه ويبارك صحته ويعوضه تعب الخدمه​*


----------



## V mary (18 يوليو 2012)

*شخصية محترمة جداً وغيور علي اسم المسيح و 
بعرف منه اخر الاخبار ربنا يبارك خدمتة​*


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2012)

انه خادم رائع وشخص محترم جداا
ربنا يبارك خدمتة ​


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

اول شخص اتعلمت منه ردوده فى المنتدى
قوة , حزم , ابوة , خدمة حقيقية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 يوليو 2012)

*انا بحبهم كلهم اوي اوي اوي سواء كان ابي المبارك صوت صارخ ولا امي و اختي العزيزه امة  و استاذي الغالي النهيسي و اتمني لهم السلامه و الصحه و طول العمر اينما كانوا...*

*و اتمني ان يكون الشعور متبادل*

*ربنا يخليكم ليا ...*

*سلام*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يوليو 2012)

وجدته أبي رقيق القلب ..ثم وجدته أبي الدي يخاف علينا جدا ..

فأختفظت بداخلي برقة قلبه وصوته الشبابي الجميل ..وأحترمت خوفه علي وعلي أخوتي..

لكني أظن أن هناك شيء حرمني من الحديث اليه ؟؟ لا أدري ما هو ..

لكن ما هو متأكد منه ..انه الأب الأول هنا الدي اختضنني بكل عطف وحنان .. 

وشعوري بدلك ..حفظ له قدره العالي فى قلبي الدي لا ولن يهدمه شيئ مهما كان ..

لأني متأكد ان خوفه علينا .. هو الدافع ..

ربنا يرعاك ويرعي روحك ابي العزيز الغالي ,.,

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ترعاك وتحفظك لنا اب عطوف حكيم يغار علي اسم المسيح الحي له كل الجلال والأجلال


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (18 يوليو 2012)

أب عزيز


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

لم يسعنى آلتعرف عليهـ سوى من خلآل موضوع وآحد ..
وقد كآن من روعتهـ أن تمنيت أن يصبح لى أباً ومعلماً

*حقاً فهو نعم آلأب و آلمعلم*  ..
 

*.،*
​


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

ما كنتش محظوظ كفاية اني اتعامل معاه كتير...لكن اللمحات اللي خدتها هي انه استاذ كبييييير دماغه كبييييييييرة...

وبيظهر في تجليات كده في مواضيع معينة....يرمي كلمتين....فيسكت الجميع ليتأملوا ما يقال...


----------



## marcelino (19 يوليو 2012)

اول ما شوفته قعدت ارغى معاه كتير

مُناقش جذااااب​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 يوليو 2012)

اكثرمشرف يعطيني مخالفات


----------



## چاكس (19 يوليو 2012)

*الأستاذ صوت صارخ ، انسان محترم جدا و عاقل و مخه كبير و متفاهم 
*


----------



## aymonded (19 يوليو 2012)

آسف لتأخري في الرد وفاتني الكثير فعلاً وعن صدق، ومن الصعوبة التامة وصف كل شخصية فيهم، وطبعاً فيه ناس فوق الوصف لأن أعمالهم وكلماتهم تدل على ما في باطنهم من أمجاد حلوة مستتره، لأن كل واحد أعماله التي تشهد لِمَا في قلبه، لأن من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان، والنهيسي وأمه أراهم روح بسيطة هادئة في المنتدى تكتب بهدوء بالغ ويحملان روح الطفولة وروح أبوة (النهيسي) وأمومه (أمه)، والأخ الحلو صوت صارخ، اسمه يدل على شخصيته لأنه يصرخ في المنتدى ليحاول أن يُعلن رؤيته الصادقة في قلبه للجميع، وأنا عن صدق لا أستطيع أن أفي كل واحد حقه أو أتكلم عن كل واحد فيهم كما ينبغي أو يليق، لأني سآخذ وقت كثير وتعليقات كثيرة جداً، لأني دخلت متأخر وصعب أوصف ثلاثة شخصيات بالطبع، عرفت عنها القليل، ولكن في طيات هذه المعرفة الكثير، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## خادم البتول (19 يوليو 2012)

أما عن نفسي فلم أتشرف بالتعامل طويلا مع كل هؤلاء، ليس لأنني جديد نسبيا ولكن لأن وقتي المتاح للشبكة عموما لا يتسع للأسف لأجل التواصل والتفاعل مع الجميع. من ناحية أخرى أعرف أن ثم أشياء بسيطة يمكنها أن تكشف عن قلب الإنسان، ربما أفضل وأسرع حتى من الكلمات، وهذه بالضبط كانت *وسيلتي السرية *لكي أعرفكم . من هذه الأشياء البسيطة "الاسم" الذي يختار العضو أن يظهر به بين الناس، ثم الأهم من ذلك "الأفاتار" أو "الصورة" التي تمثله. لعل هذا يشرح أخيرا لماذا قد يختلف البعض حقا حول "صوت صارخ". نبدأ بعون الله:​ 






​ لم أتعامل على الإطلاق مع النهيسي، ولكن ها هي صورة تعبيره عن ذاته (في هذه المرحلة على الأقل). نجد في هذه الصورة عدة عناصر معا: الراعي (الأب)، الكاتدرائية (الشعب)، التحية الحنون، الابتسامة العذبة، الهالة الخافتة، ثم أخيرا في الخلفية السماء الداكنة. ولكن ما هو العنصر الأكثر سيطرة وظهورا؟ ببساطة هو عنصر "*الأبوة*"، وهذه الأبوة ليست رمزا، بل هي أبوة "واضحة" و"مباشرة"، تعبر عنها صورة شخصية لا لبس فيها للرمز الأبوي الأول في عالمنا، أبينا الطوباوي مثلث الرحمات. هكذا تأتي تعليقاكم اليوم هنا فقط لتؤكد هذه القراءة.​ 

​ 



​ نفس الأمر بالنسبة لأمة: لا يكفي ما بيننا لكي أعرفها حقا رغم أنها ـ بين الثلاثة ـ العضو الذي تواصلت معه أكثر من الباقين. الاسم والصورة عند أمة يتطابقان: "أمة" أي عبدة، اختارت صورة يغسل فيها السيد المسيح أرجل التلاميذ، فهكذا من هذا وذاك نعرف على الفور سرها. إذا كانت "الأبوة" هي كلمة السر عند "النهيسي" فكلمة السر هنا ليست في المقابل هي الأمومة وإنما بالأحرى "*الاتضاع*". هذه هي القيمة المركزية عند هذه الشخصية ومحور حركتها. لكن الاتضاع إذا كان حقيقيا، كما عند أمة، فذلك على الفور يعني "القوة" في المقابل. فهذه ـ باختصار ـ هي أمة: الاتضاع المنظور في العالم والقوة غير المنظورة في الأعماق. الاتضاع الظاهر في الكلمة وفي السلوك، والقوة الخافية في القلب، والتي تخرج لتعلن عن نفسها أيضا إذا دعت لذلك الظروف. تعليقاتكم هنا جاءت تؤكد هذه القراءة أيضا.​ 

​ 



​ هنا أخيرا يحدث الخلط. كلمة السر هنا ليست الأبوة، رغم السن والعمق والخبرة، وإنما بالأحرى "*الصلابة*". هذا سر لم أفهمه شخصيا إلا بالأمس فقط، بعد أن قرأت حكاياته. أولا هذا الصوت الصارخ (أعدوا طريق الرب) لم يكن تاريخيا ولا يمكن أن يكون صوتا واهنا خافتا، بل هو صوت حقا صارخ قوي بكل قوة الوعد والوعيد. أهم من ذلك هذه الصورة: من بين آلاف الصور أختار "صوت صارخ" تحديدا هذه النظرة النافذة وهذا الصدر المفتوح الذي هو رمز الجسارة والمواجهة، كأنه بالأحرى صدر مقاتل، بما لا يكشف أبدا أن وراء هذا كله شيخ تجاوز الستين! هذا لا يعني أننا أيها الأحباء أسأنا فهم الرجل، أبدا، ليس هذا ما تعنيه قراءة الصور. صورنا بالعكس تكشف لنا أنه هكذا نرى ونقدم أنفسنا للعالم ولذواتنا أيضا. وهكذا لم أفهم شخصيا التناقض عند "صوت صارخ" إلا بعد أن قرأت حكاياته: هو حقا شيخ جليل لديه الأبوة بكل ما تعنيه من خبرة وحكمة ومحبة، لكن عنوانه هو بالأحرى "الصلابة" بعد أن اختار دور "المقاتل"، أو مارسه رغما عنه، وبكل ما تفرضه شخصية المقاتل حتى من رعونة أحيانا، حتى أنه قد يستخدم "السن" نفسه كسلاح في المواجهات، وكم قرأناه يقول لهذا العضو أو ذاك: "عيب تتكلم مع واحد في سن أبوك بالأسلوب ده"! 
​ فهذا ختاما هو الأب حقا، يترقرق في أعماقه رحمة ومحبة وصفوا، لكنه أيضا المحارب الذي لا يكل ولا ينسحب ولا يسقط، سيان في حربنا الكونية ضد الشيطان، أو في حروبه الشخصية ضد قسوة الظروف ووقاحة الحياة، أو في حروبه النفسية ضد الحزن والضعف والانكسار، أو حتى في حروبه الرقمية على شبكة تعج بالمُغرضين والمزورين والكذابين . العمر الطويل أيها المحارب العجوز.
​ * * *
​ عذرا للإطالة، لكن معجزة الله التي أراها في كل شخص هنا تستحق بالأحرى كتابا كاملا عن كل معجزة فيكم أيها الأحباء. لو أنكم فقط انتبهتم قليلا، ولو للصور فقط، ستعرفون كم من الروعة يحيط بكم حقا حتى في هذا العالم الافتراضي. ربما أطرح يوما ما موضوعا مستقلا عن أجمل هذه الصور ـ والأرواح ـ التي قرأتها في المنتدى، إذا سمح الرب بذلك، مع تعليق صغير، راجيا أن تدركوا المعاني وأن تلتقطوا معي هذا الجمال الإلهي وكيف تتجلى لمحاته حقا في كل القلوب. حتى ذلك الحين النعمة مع جميعكم آمين.

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 يوليو 2012)

أب رائع جدا ..حازم جدا .. 
نصحنى مرة نصيحة حسيت وقتها إنه حازم جدا

و أنا أخذت بنصيحته


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ . شخصية قوية جدا وحازم فى كلامة محاور جيد ومناقش رائع​


----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2012)

الأخ صوت صارخ إسم على مُسمى. فعلاً صوت صارخ يبشر بالمسيح بدون خوف أو تردد في وسط عالم وحشي لا يعرف الرحمة.
الرب يزيده نعمة وقوة ويستخدمه لربح نفوس ضائعة تائهة متعطشه لحًب المسيح.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يوليو 2012)

*اتعاملت معاه مرة او اتنين تقريبا 
انسان محترم جدا .. محاور قوى .. و حكيم جدااا ربنا يباركه بجد *


----------



## fouad78 (19 يوليو 2012)

تذكرني شخصيته بالصفات اللي بيحكوها عن بطرس الرسول

أخي حبيب ومبارك وممتلئ من حكمة الأيام

ربنا يعطيه الصحة والقوة لحتى يظل يخدم بنفس الروح الغيورة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 يوليو 2012)

*رأيى الشخصى فى صوت صارخ هو :*

*شخصية خادمة للرب باخلاص منقطع النظير*
*وهو يعتقد ان كل حدث يحدث له هو بتدبير من الرب فهو متأمل للاحداث الغير عادية*
*حنون مع كل مسيحى وكذلك جاد جدا ربما بسبب السن*
*ويحاول ان يساعد من يستطيع ان يساعده من اصحاب المشاكل من المسيحيين*

*وعلى الوجه الاخر*
*عصبى وسريع الانفعال - غير عادل (مع غير المسيحيين) المخالفين لرايه فهو يعتقد ان من يخالفه من غير المسيحيين هو ضد المسيح وليس ضد رايه*
* وان هذا المنتدى يجب فيه التخلص من كل المسلمين الذين يمكن ان يكونوا عقبة باراءهم ضد اقناع من هم على وشك هههه *
*لذلك فهو محاور غير جيد ويتلاشاه كثير من المسلمين ومن ضمنهم انا حتى لا ياخذوا انذار او طرد على اسباب هزيلة لاترقى الى مخالفة*
*وارجوا ان لا يغضب من رايئ *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يوليو 2012)

الاستاذ/ صوت صارخ هو اكثر من صديق نلجا له فى اى مشكلة تقابلنا الرب يباركه ويحفظه لنا


----------



## Star Online (19 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ هو فعلا صوت صارخ ,, ربنا ارسله ليا ف الوقت المناسب وساعدني كما لم يساعدني احد 

لن انسي ما فعله معي ما حييت


----------



## Twin (19 يوليو 2012)

*شخصية خدومة ومميزة ... وأنا كثيراً ما أشبه ببطرس من كل النواحي *​


----------



## sparrow (19 يوليو 2012)

هو استاذ رائع في كل شئ خدمته للجميع ومحبته 
ربنا يبارك تعبه ويعوضه


----------



## ++Narawas++ (19 يوليو 2012)

*من أهم مشرفين المنتدى وبدونه المنتدى لا يساوي شيء *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يوليو 2012)

*صوت صارخ حاولت كثيرا ان ادركه .... وفشلت فى ذلك ... حتى أنى توقفت عن محاولة فهمه ..... أحيانا أجده صبورا بقدر يعجز عنه كثير من البشر..... وأحيانا أجده حاد ومنفلت الاعصاب بطريقة غير مفهومه .... أحيانا أجده جائلا بين البشر وكانه يريد أن يجد نفسه فيهم ... وأحيانا أجده وقد تكور داخل جلده واغلق على نفسه دون ان يسمح لأحد بأن يقترب ... عندما يفرح .... يملأ الكون بهجة ... وعندما يحزن .. يملأ العالم دموعا ..... يحب بصدق ... فلا يصده عن محبته أى قوة بالكون ... وعندما يبغض ... فلا شيئ ممكن أن يغير من قرارة ... أحب كنيسته فى صدقها عندما تكون صادقة ..... ويبتعد عنها عندما يراها مرائية ... أحب مسيحه بحب تعلمه منه ... ومع هذا تأتى اوقات ويبتعد عنه ... وحينئذ تظلم دنياع .. ويكون فى خصام مع نفسه ومع الجميع ... حتى يأتى إليه مسيحه كمثل أم تأتى لطفل لها أرتكب جرما بشعا ... ويربت عليه ... فتمتلئ دنياه فرحا ...
عشق التاريخ ... فكان طعامه ... وعلم كم أجرم الإسلام والمسلمين فى حق موطنه ومواطنيه ... فدرس الإسلاميات من مصادرها .... فوجد فسادا لو علمه أى مسلم ... لنجا من تلك العقيدة .... 
درس الفرعونيات .... فكانت مصر بالنسبة له مصدر عذاب لا ينتهى ... وتنهمر أدمعه حزنا على قتلى شعبه وعلى موطنه الذى كان أميرا بين الأمم .... وطن تم احتلاله منذ سنة 525 قبل الميلاد ... ومع هذا يجد اسماء قادة محتلى وطنه على اهم شوارع مدينته

صوت صارخ .... ارجو من يعلم عنه عنوان .... أن يرسله لى .... فكم أتوق للقاءه*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ بالنسبالي ( انا معرفتي بيه محدوده ولكن)
هو شخص حكيم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2012)

*استاذ صوت صارخ
استاذي وابي الثاني وكان ليا الشرف اني اتعرف عليه شخصيا
واتناقشنا كتير وكالعاده كنا مختلفيين في الاراء 
وكان لقاء رائع جدا لانه بالفعل شخصيه جميله وقلبه طيب وصافي
واتمني لقائه مره اخري قريب

صوت صارخ انسان في زمن قل فيه الانسانيه​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (20 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ هو رمز للمسيحي الشديد الغيرة على المسيحية ... احس انه يملك من الحماسة للمسيحية والغيرة ما لا يملكه آلاف الناس !



صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> عشق التاريخ ... فكان طعامه ... وعلم كم أجرم الإسلام والمسلمين فى حق موطنه ومواطنيه ... فدرس الإسلاميات من مصادرها .... فوجد فسادا لو علمه أى مسلم ... لنجا من تلك العقيدة ....
> درس الفرعونيات .... فكانت مصر عذاب لا ينتهى ... وتنهمر أدمعه حزنا على قتلى شعبه وعلى موطنه الذى كان أميرا بين الأمم .... وطن تم احتلاله منذ سنة 525 قبل الميلاد ... ومع هذا يجد اسماء قادة محتلى وطنه على اهم شوارع مدينته
> 
> صوت صارخ .... ارجو من يعلم عنه عنوان .... أن يرسله لى .... فكم أتوق للقاءه*


ياااااااااااااه ... اخيرا وجدت انسانا يحس بنفس شعوري ...كلما انظر لاجدادي الفراعنة اشعر بالالم يعتصر قلبي ، هل تصدق انني ابكي من مجرد التفكير فيهم ومجرد الاحساس بانهم اجدادي ...انا متبلد المشاعر ولو مات لي اعز صديق لن ابكي ,,, لكن اجد الما يفوق كل الوصف عندما انظر الى تاريخي واحس بالعجز الشديد امام براثن التاريخ ... يااااه كم مرة كنت ابكي لان مصر فقدت نفسها كم أتألم وانا أرى القبائل الامازيغية والنوبيين ما زالوا يتكلمون بلغاتهم وارى ان لغة اجدادنا اعظم اجداد على الارض انمحت ولم تعد الا لغة ميتة لا يتكلمها احد !


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2012)

مش اتعرفت عليه بس ليا الشرف انه يكون من ضمن اصدقاء في بروفيلي

ربنا يكون معاه 

​


----------



## aymonded (21 يوليو 2012)

اعذروني أن علقت وتكلمت مره أخرى، لأني أُريد أن أضع اعتذاراً للأخ الحبيب صوت صارخ لأني لم أكن أفهم بعد النقاط في شخصيته ولم أكن أدري أسباب حدته في بعض الأحيان، ولكني سعدت بتعليقه المُميز والصريح للغاية، فصراحته تخُجِّل كل من لم يعرف للاتضاع والوداعة طريق، حقيقي اشكر الله على معرفته، لأني فرحت بأخ صادق يكتب ما في داخله بصدق وبلا تشويش أو مواربه، أقبل مني يا أخي العزيز، بل وأخي الأكبر، كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك العزيز، ولتُصلي من أجلي، النعمة تغمر قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## red333 (21 يوليو 2012)

*كمسلم فى منتدى مسيحى يبحث عن حوار مع الاخر  كنت من الذين يعرفون جيدا  حدة الاستاذ صوت صارخ*
*ارى بداخلة صراع بين الحق والعاطفة *
*ورغم الثورى الذى بداخله  فالصراع يحسم لصالح العاطفة*
*اتمنى له كانسان ان يتخلص من هذا الصراع للابد لصالح الحق*


----------



## رورا (21 يوليو 2012)

يمكن معرفوش 
بس ملاحظه انه اكتر محاور يحبه المسلمين زى المسيحين 
ودى شهاده كافيه


----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2012)

استاذنا صوت صارخ
 يتميز بالصرامة والحزم فى روددة
بس من خلال هذا الحزم والصرامة ترى من خلال كلماتة بين السطور الشفقة  والعطف على حال من يتحاور معة


----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2012)

> *صراع بين الحق والعاطفة *


ياراجل قول كلام غير كدة
صوت صارخ  ينطبق علية هذا الكلام!!!!
انت منين ياباشا هههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2012)

*العضو اللى عليه الدور معانا دلوقتى
ليس مجرد عضو فى المنتدى
بل هو 
مدير المنتدى
My Rock
ونفس السؤال ماذا يمثل بالنسبة لك؟
*​


----------



## سانتي (21 يوليو 2012)

*صراحةً مع بداية دخولي لهذا المنتدى... 
كوني أطمح للحوار هُنا والاقناع...
فأنا من مهوسيين حوارات الأديان ^^
أعجبتني شخصية المُدير وأحببت بحق ان يأتي يوم ولربما أستطيع الحديث معه بدون رسميات....
أو حتى بدون مُدير وعضو... 
رأيي بروك أو ماذا يُمثل بالنسبة لي... أمر كبيير
لن أُطيل ولكنني لا أملكُ لَهُ إلا الدُعاء ^^

روك شخص رائِع وبشخصية قوية... وأتمنى لَهُ كُلَ خير....​*


----------



## fouad78 (21 يوليو 2012)

العضو الغائب الحاضر
بنبسط لما أشوفه يشارك
يعني فرحت كتير لما شفته بيشارك في موضوع كريتك عن الكوميكس وخرج عن قالب الإدارة المعتاد
يمكن هو لا يعلم لكن مشاركاته لها قيمة كبيرة عندنا

أنا أفهم دواعي العمل بس غيابه خلى معرفتنا فيه قليلة
مع هذا ممكن أقول أن انسان خصص وقت ومجهود كبير لهذا المنتدى لابد أن يكون شخص رائع
وأسأل الله أن يعوض تعب محبته


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *صراحةً مع بداية دخولي لهذا المنتدى... ​*
> *كوني أطمح للحوار هُنا والاقناع...*
> *فأنا من مهوسيين حوارات الأديان ^^*
> *أعجبتني شخصية المُدير وأحببت بحق ان يأتي يوم ولربما أستطيع الحديث معه بدون رسميات....*
> ...


*خيالك واسع ، أنا أمضيت عمراً بالمنتدى عاملني فيه المدير بكل حقانية ، لكني لم أر منه ضحكة معي أو رد يشجع على التواصل .*
*وأنتظر الطرد بعد هذه المشاركة هههههه :fun_lol::t39::new6:*
*لروك : :love45:*


----------



## amgd beshara (21 يوليو 2012)

my rock  شخصية قوية و مدير فعلا 
و طريقة ادارتة للمنتدي فوق الممتازة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2012)

بالنسبة لى المدير
*My Rock*
*يمثل أخ أكبر*
*شخصية عبقريه*
*حازمه صارمه*
*بالرغم من أنى لا أفهم حزمه وصرامته فى *
*بعض المواقف ولكن أطمئن أنها صواب*
*لثقتى فى فطنته وذكائه*
*أيضا يمثل صمام أمان للمنتدى وكل أعضائه*
*يمثل العابر الواثق من صواب الطريق*
*الذى فى سبيله يمكنه الجود والتضحيه بالغالى والنفيس*​


----------



## Twin (21 يوليو 2012)

*روك ده غني عن التعريف *
*يكفي أنه مؤسس هذا الصرح العظيم*​


----------



## Strident (21 يوليو 2012)

ماي روك رجل منظم وذو خبرة....وشخصياً انا مش عارف بصراحة بيجيب وقت منين يتابع المنتدى كده....

رغم انه كابس على نفسي في كل كلمة....واختﻻفي الجذري معاه في اهمية اتباع القوانين الوضعية....

اظل احترمه....وادرك انه متمسك بالقوانين زيادة اوي بسبب الاشكال الضالة اللي بيشوفها...

ارجو ان يأتي يوم يرى فيه من منظوري...حيث هدف القانون اهم من القانون، وروح وهدف النظام، اهم من النظام نفسه


----------



## oesi no (21 يوليو 2012)

روك ده جدع
جدع ياروك


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2012)

*روك هو القائد كما يجب ان يكون 
شخصياً اتعلمت وما زلت بتعلم منه الكتير واوقات بشعر ان شخصيتى اتأثرت كتير بمكونات شخصيته 
هو خادم للمسيح ولكلمته ولا يدخر جهد او تضحيه من اى نوع من اجل نجاح الخدمه وربنا بيعوضه عن كل ثمره تطيب على ارض منتداه بكل خير ونجاح 
حقيقى بتشرف كونى نائب لقائد امين وقوى وناجح زى روك​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يوليو 2012)

*اتعاملت معاه مرة او اتنين و كنت بصراحة بحسبه هيطنش اللى هطلبه منه على اعتبار ممكن يكون مشغول او حاجة بس للامانة محصلش كان بيشوف اللى بطلبه و بيعمله .. كنت بحسبه مثال المدير اللى مبينطقش ولا يتكلم و أول مرة اعرف انه ممكن يهزر مع الاعضاء كان فى موضوع الكوميكس  .. و كنت زمان بحسبه بتاع مخالفات و بس و اتصدمت صدمة عمرى اما رد عليا فى موضوع و انا لسة عضوة مبتدئة مهتم جدا بالمنتدى و تقريبا متواجد 24 ساعة مفيش مرة دخلت ملقيتهوش .. ربنا يساعده و يسنده *


----------



## aymonded (21 يوليو 2012)

لا أعتقد أني استطيع ان أضع رأي واسع وعميق في الأخ الحلو ماي روك، صعب جداً، وعموماً هو فعلاً أخ حلو حقيقي وسريع الاستجابة عند أي طلب يخص المنتدى، شايل مشاكل المنتدى كله بمحبة وهدوء مع الصبر، مع أن كثيرين أحياناً يروه - حسب ظنهم - انه ضدهم، لأن أحياناً بيبقى مقتضب في كلامه، لأنه قليل التعليق والكلام، حسب ما رأيت، وحقيقي موضوع أن واحد يكون شايل مشاكل منتدى فيه هذا العدد من الناس حمل فوق الطاقه أن لم يسنده رب الجنود الكامل، لأنه محتاج تضحيه وبذل عظيم جداً، والمفروض أن الكل يحاول أن يستعوب لماذا أحياناً كثيرة بيكون متشدداً كثيراً، لأن الرخاوه لا تنفع في إداره على الإطلاق... حقيقي أطلب من الله أنه يعنيه على هذا الحمل الثقيل ويهبه كل حكمة وتدبير حسن ليقود المنتدى كله في الحق بالحب ليتمجد الله في كل حين
​


----------



## Critic (21 يوليو 2012)

الزعيم شخصية قيادية ناجحة جدا , فنان فى امور الادارة وتحمل المسئولية, دمه خفيف بس من مشغولياته والهالة اللى حواليه مش واخد فرصته فى الهزار , فالاعضاء فاكرة انه "احذر الاقتراب او التصوير" (وانا كنت كدة برضو) لحد ما ايقنت الجانب المرح فيه , مش بيبيع بسهولة وشارى لأبعد الحدود (مش زى ما هو متعارف عليه  بالخطأ برضو) , اعتقد انه موضعه ومسئوليته وانه "متصدر" فى قرارات حاسمة مخلياه مظلوم الى حد ما


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يوليو 2012)

*القائد الرائع الناجح *
*ربنا يحفظك بجد *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2012)

*قائد عاقل
متزن
غير متسرع
ناجح​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يوليو 2012)

أنا مش اتعاملت معاه بس بصراحه
بحس بخوف من ناحيته كدا
بس مش عارفه السبب
من غير زعل
بس بحترمه جدااااا ربنا يبارك خدمته


​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2012)

انسان رااااااااااااائع بمعنى الكلمه وخادم امين 

بالرغم من مشغولياته الا انه متابع المنتدى وبالردود والمشاكل الكبيره والصغيره 

عنده محبه كبيره للكل محبه فياضه وعطاء للخدمه بكل امكانياته

ربنا يحافظ عليه ويكون معاه ودايما فى عطاء مستمر
​


----------



## minatosaaziz (21 يوليو 2012)

انا ياما اتأذيت منه شخصيا خصوصا في بداية مشاركاتي في المنتدى لاني كنت أهوج .. ومع كده أحس انه أسد او وحش... يعني حاجة مهيبة جدا جدا !
يكفي فقط صورته الصخرة العملاقة فيها ترعبني .
أتمنى ان اعرف هل هو اختارها ام اختارها احد له في كلتا الخالتين من اختار هذه الصورة عبقري !
من ناحية الادارة هو مدير عادل جدا يطبق القانون على الجميع ولكني _ احزن كثيرا_ من انه يلتزم بالقانون مع بعض الناس اللذين ارى ان الحنية واللين معهم ستأتي بنتيجة افضل !
بكل تأكيد هو أكثر خبرة واكثر دراية مني !
من حيث المسيحية : فهو محارب مسيحي كبير !


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يوليو 2012)

*شاب ذكى وقد استغل ذكاؤه فى مايؤمن به*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يوليو 2012)

*إدارى رائع
+
حلال المشاكل *


----------



## أَمَة (22 يوليو 2012)

أشكر الإبن العزيز الغالي *سمعان الاخميمى*​على الموضوع الذي يستحق أكثر من خمس نجوم​بس مفيش 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 
وأعتذر منه على تأخيري في المشاركة.​ 
*****​ 
أشكر أيضا كل الأحبة الذين وصفوا مشاعرهم تجاهي في كلمات عذبة
واوعدكم اني بعد ما انتهي من كتابة هذه المشاركة
سأقيم جميع مشاركاتكم تعبيرا لتقديري ومحبتي لكم.​ 
*****​ 
العزيز الغالي
*النهيسى*​ 
ملاك بالجسد
أُحب فيه الإنسان المسيحي الحق 
وأنحني أمامه بخشوع لأني أرى فيه صورة المسيح. 
أشكر الرب من أجله
وأتمنى له الصحة والعافية الجسدية​ 


*أمة*​ 
تؤامي الروحي والوجداني
 الآخر عندها قبل نفسها ليس فضلا منها بل نعمة من الرب
أشكره عليها (النعمة) على الدوام
وأتمنى لها (أمة) إستمرار خدمتها حتى نفسها الأخير​ 


العزيز الغالي
*صوت صارخ*​ 
صوتٌ سيبقى صارخا حتى في صمته
وإن سكت الحجارة تصرخ (لوقا 19:40)
أعتز بمعرفته وأشكر الرب من أجله 
وأتمنى له طول العمر ليرى ثمار أعماله​ 

العزيز الغالي
*My Rock*​ 
الحكمة الفتية التي لم يُحصلها كثيرون من الذين شاخوا سنا.
 حكمة قادته الى معرفة المسيح
 فنمت بها قامته الروحية، وتجلت كفاءته الإدراية في إستثمار وزنته خير إستثمار. 
أشكر الرب من أجله
وأتمنى له دوام النجاح في حياته وفي خدمته.​​​​​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 يوليو 2012)

My Rock

*أرى فيه 
قوة إيمان بالمسيح 
مدير متميز بحكمتة الإشرافية  
مُحب لكل البشر بإختلاف عقيدتهم *​​​​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2012)

> العزيز الغالي
> *النهيسى*​
> ملاك بالجسد
> أُحب فيه الإنسان المسيحي الحق
> ...



هذا من محبتك وذوقك
ربنا يديم المحبه آمين
ويبارك فى حضرتك والأسره الكريمه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يوليو 2012)

شكلك ناوي علي رفضنا قريب
حد هايقدر يتكلم علي الزعيم روك 

بجد شخص حكيم جدا 
يملك من الحكمه ما لم يملكه شيوخاً
خادم امين وعادل
محب للجميع دون تميز
في الظاهر هو شخص حازم 
وهذا سبب نجاح هذا الصرح العظيم
 يسوع يبارك حياته ويزيد من حكمته
اكثر فاكثر
لتكثر الخدمه وتأتي بالثمر المطلوب
بثلاثين وستون ومائه

امين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يوليو 2012)

أستاذ روك..... 
بالنسبه لى هو روك -يعنى صخره لا تتكلم. حازمه. قاصيه تتحرك لتصيب.ولا حتى تشرح سبب هجومها.
سئلت عنه هل هو دائما كان هكذا.. لا يتكلم لا يشارك.. قيل لى بالعكس لم يكن هكذا ... المسئوليه كبرت و الانشغال. 
و لكنى لمحت تغيير فى الأيام الأخيره.. و لمست طيبه قبله..فهو حازم ليدير....
و أشوف وشكم بخير بعد الكلام ده .


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2012)

بشكركم جميعا جدا جدا
مش قادر أعبر بجد
محبتكم غمرتنى 
وأعطيتمونى فوق ما أستحق
وهذا نابع من قلوبكم الطيبه وذوقكم
ربنا يديم المحبه


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2012)

* الأخت الغاليه*
*أمــــــــــــــه*
*تمثل الخادمه الخلوقه الطيبه*
*وهى تمثل لى الأخت بمعنى الأخت*
*تعاملت معها كثيرا وتعلمت منها أكثر وأكثر *
*الهدوء الحكمه  الخدمه الهادئه.... ربنا يباركها وأسرتها*​*
*


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2012)

*الاخ والاستاذ
صوت صارخ
بشعر بقوه أيمانه فى الخدمه
فعلا أسم على مسمى
أنسان وخادم فى منتهى الروعه
بكل أمانه
ربنا يبارك حضرته والاسره
آمين

*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 يوليو 2012)

*روك انسان عاقل متزن قراراته صائبة
مدير ناجح مرن يعطى المنتدى الكثير ويعمل جاهدا لتطوير مستمر للمنتدى
مسيجى غيور على مسيحيته وعنده محبه للجميع
الرب يحميه ويقويه على هذه الخدمة
هذا المنتدى من اكبر وافضل المنتديات بالنسبة للجميع
وهذا بفضل ادارة روك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2012)

*
My Rock

شخيه تتحمل وتسهر لأجل المنتدى ورفعته
ولاحظت تعبه الشاق عندما توقف المنتدى
توقف المنتدى لكن الأخ ماى روك لم يتوقف
أرجعه فى لحظات
طيب فى كل  الأحيان
ألا فى الأمور التى تعرقل الخدمه
أحترمه جدا وأقدره جدا
ربنا يوفقه وكل أحباؤه
آمين
*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2012)

أعتذر
لتأخرى فى الرد
فلم أنتبه للموضوع
ولم يصلنى الرابط
بشكر صاحب الموضوع والفكره الجميله جدا
وبشكر الجميع من كل قلبى

ياريت الرابط لمداومه الشخصيات الجديده

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2012)

> ياريت الرابط لمداومه الشخصيات الجديده


*تقصد إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تقصد إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​




أخونا النهيسى يقصد
 إنك تبعتلة فى البروفايل الخاص به 
 رابط كل شخصية جديدة تختارها فى الموضوع والتى يدورحولها آراء الأعضاء فيها 

*يا سمعان :act23: 
لعلك محاور جديد* :boxing:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أخونا النهيسى يقصد
> إنك تبعتلة فى البروفايل الخاص به
> رابط كل شخصية جديدة تختارها فى الموضوع والتى يدورحولها آراء الأعضاء فيها
> 
> ...


*طيب ما الخاصيه دى مفعله بالفعل
فى المنتدى
خاصية المشاركات الجديدة.
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب ما الخاصيه دى مفعله بالفعل
> فى المنتدى
> خاصية المشاركات الجديدة.
> *​



هذه الخاصية ستقوم بتنبيهه عن* وجود مشاركات جديدة* في المواضيع* المشترك به**
*
بمعنى إنها لن تنبهه إلى* وجود شخصية جديدة* بالموضوع 

وبالطبع نحنُ لا نُحب أن نتعب أخونا النهيسى فى فتح الموضوع بعد كل مشاركة ليرى *هل تواجدت شخصية جديدة أم لأ *

*يا رب إرحمنى من سمعان (( محاورنا الجديد )) *:mus13:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هذه الخاصية ستقوم بتنبيهه عن* وجود مشاركات جديدة* في المواضيع* المشترك به**
> *
> بمعنى إنها لن تنبهه إلى* وجود شخصية جديدة* بالموضوع
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه
بجد هو انتى ما أخدتيش بالك
ياماما عنوان الموضوع متجدد مع تغير العضو محور الحوار.
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> بجد هو انتى ما أخدتيش بالك
> ياماما عنوان الموضوع متجدد مع تغير العضو محور الحوار.
> *​


ههههههههههههههه
جديدة دى 
معذرة لم أدرسها بالمنهج 
ولكن ..........
عاطفتى نحو راحة أبى النهيسى جعلتنى أُفكر وأفضل أن يصل إلية 
*رابط كل شخصية *
*

فماذا إذن تُفضل لأبيك النهسى ؟؟؟*:59:


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تقصد إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​




بمعنى

الشخصيه التى بعد ماى روك 
عند أختيارها تعرفونى لأشاك معاكم


----------



## bob (23 يوليو 2012)

*نتكلم علي روك و ربنا يستر علي الشريطة
روك
يعني الحاكم بأمر الله
يعني من اغني اغنياء العالم 
يعني استخدام ادوات التعذيب من ضرب ل جلد ل كهربا 
وجودة في المواضيع تعني انتهاء الموضوع ي اما بغلقه او بحذفه او بحذف العضو ككل
:59:
5 جد بقي
انسان محترم 
هاديء 
خادم بيخدم كثيرين بهذا المنتدي التبشيري 
(و يا ريت الاخوان و السلفيين ميقفلوش المنتدي علشان الكلمة دي  )
حازم و احيانا تخونه هذه الصفة 
مثقف*
*رحيم بالاعضاء و اولهم انا هههههههه ( ربنا يستر بقي )*


----------



## اليعازر (23 يوليو 2012)

الاستاذ روك

*حامل المسؤلية الأكبر في المنتدى*

ربنا يكون بعونه، ويبارك تعبه.


.


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يوليو 2012)

مين بيتكلم على روك؟
طيب بالعند فيكوا:

يغلق ويحذف لاحقاً :12F616~137:


----------



## aymonded (23 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مين بيتكلم على روك؟
> طيب بالعند فيكوا:
> 
> يغلق ويحذف لاحقاً :12F616~137:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليك يوم يا ظالم ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 يوليو 2012)

معلش يا شباب انا مش واخد بالى من ( روك ) ده عضو جديد معانا ولا ايه 

هههههههههه ربنا يستر عليا من شر العذابات

روك . شخصية قوية جدا . محترم جدا . خدوم جدا جدا جدا

صاحب وزنه كبيرة وهو قادر على حملها بكل قوة واحتمال

وربنا يعينة على الخدمة والاعضاء ويبارك حياتك 

وانا كان ليا الشرف انى اخد صورة معاه 








صورة حقيقية مش فوتوشوب 

ربنا يبارك حياته وخدمته


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2012)

*وحتى لايقولوا إننا من أتباع النظام فأعتقد أن كثيرين إعتقدوا أن
 العضو صاحب الدور إما سيكون مديرا أو مشرفا وحتـــــــــــــى
لاينادى أحدهم ثورة ثورة ويرد عليــــــــــه آخر زنقه زنقه
سيكون محور حديثنا العضو الناشط 
المحبـــــــــــــــــــوب
سميــــــــر الشاعر
عليكم به يا إخــــــــــوه
والسؤال ماذا يمثل سمير الشاعر بالنسبه لك؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2012)

*سميــــــــر الشاعر*
*عضو محبوب جدا جدا على قلبى*
*يمثل أخ أصغر بالنسبه لى*
*بحب فيه الطيبه بتاعة زمان*
*بحب فيه نظرته المليانه أمل لبكره*
*بحب فيه تفكيره النقى .*
*ولكن متهيألى يسيبه من حتة الشعر دى أحسن.*​


----------



## aymonded (24 يوليو 2012)

الأخ الحلو سمير باحبه صدقاً أخ لي بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى
أحبه من قلبي وأدرك أنه يعرف ذلك جيداً جداً
مع أن للأسف في الأيام الأخيرة كل ما آجي اكلمه الياهو بيعلق معايا
وأقول له وحشني الكلام معك يا أجمل أخ حلو أحبه من قلبي
كن معافي دائماً باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2012)

سمير دا أنسان جمييييل وطيب جداااا
ومن اطيب الشخصيات هنا 
وفعلا أخ ليا بجد
وغلبان الي ابعد الحدود
ربنا يحميه
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*سمير طيوب خالص و اللى فى قلبه على لسانه
اظنه مبتسم دايما و روحه جميلة 
ربنا يباركه *


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

شخصية طيبة​


----------



## merna lovejesus (24 يوليو 2012)

شخص طيب كتير واخ كويس جداااا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يوليو 2012)

*سمير الشاعر
زى إبنى بالظبط
1- ما بيسمعش الكلام
2- طيب*


----------



## V mary (25 يوليو 2012)

*اخي الصغير
حالم وصادق ودمة خفيف 
وعدو المراءة زي بالظبط​*


----------



## أَمَة (25 يوليو 2012)

*سمير* *الشاعر *شاعر حقا ولكن ليس في كتاباته
أحبه تماما كإبنٍ لي ولكني لا أغمض عيناي عن أخطاء أبنائي لأن المحبة تبني.

المثل يقول: صديقك *من يبكيك* لمصلحتك *وليس* من يسايرك *ويضحك* عليك*... *

اتمنى لك يا سمير التوفيق بحياتك.​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (25 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر  :طيب ومحبوب جدا  والي بقلبه على لسانه وله ثقة عمياء  بالناس  لانه فعلا ملاك بس انا بانصحك تخلي بالك لاننا نعيش في عالم مع الاسف (بعيد عن الله)


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر : طيب جدا لدرجة كبيرة ومحترم محبوب جدا من الاعضاء . اسم على مسمى بجد فهو شاعر بجد .. ربنا يبارك حياته​


----------



## اليعازر (25 يوليو 2012)

الاخ سمير ..اخ طيب بحاجه لينا كلنا..

تماماً متل ما نحنا بحاجه ليه.

.


----------



## fouad78 (25 يوليو 2012)

بس بعرف عنه إنه عدو المرأة


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

برغم إنى مآتعملتش معآهـ بشكل كآفى
لكنهـ فعلاً شخصية جميلة .. تمتآز بآلطيبة وآلتلقآئية
*
ربنآ يبآركـ حيآتهـ*



*.،*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2012)

سمير انسان طيب جدااااا

وبيحب الكل  وقلبه ابيض
​


----------



## Twin (25 يوليو 2012)

*غلبان ... وتحسس أنه بقلب طفل *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2012)

*هلا وصلنا لمحاوره
بالمنتدى أعضاء كثير بيحبوا مشاركاتها
هى
المحاوره المميزه 
Rosetta





والسؤال ماذا تمثل المحاوره rosetta بالنسبة لك؟
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2012)

*روزيتا دى حبيبتى بجد وانا بموت فيها 
بحسها قريبه من قلبى وبنفهم بعض كويس وفى حاجات مشتركه كتير بيننا ده احنا حتى فلول زى بعض  بس انا فلول مصريه وهى فلول اردنيه هههههههههه
وفى اراء موحده بيننا فى امور كتير 
هى بنوته ذوق وحبوبه وبسيطه فى تعاملاتها 
انا زعلانه منها شويه علشان هى بتحرمنا كتير من وجودها معانا وفرصه بقى اقولها وحشتينى ..*


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2012)

روزينا انسانه جميله وطيبه جدااااااا

ومحاوره ماهره  وشخصيتها بتعجبنى اوى 

انا شخصيا بحبها اوى ولما بتغيب بزعل  وبحب اطمن عليها 
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 يوليو 2012)

*روزيتا :flowers:*
*قلب شفاف وروح مرحة*
*وعقل ممتلئ بالمحبة والبراءة والذكاء*​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (26 يوليو 2012)

*Rosseta *

*أختي الكبرى* :flowers:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2012)

*Rosseta*
*أول مادخلت المنتدى كانت أنشط عضو فى المنتدى*
*من الأعضاء اللى ردودهم بتثير إعجابى*
*تمثل لى أخت صغرى *
*ذكيه طيبه *
*لكن للأسف ردوها ومشاركاتها قلت كثير*
*ياريت تحاول ترجع لنشاطها الأول بسرعة*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يوليو 2012)

*روزيتا من افضل اعضاء المنتدى ومشاركاتها تضيف نكهة خاصة للمنتدى. يا ريت ترجع تشارك زي زمان.*


----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2012)

روزيتا شخصية جميلة بالفعل
 ولديها غيرة قوية على مسيحيتها
ورددها فى الحوارت الدينية عامة بسيطة ومميزة
لكن للاسف زيى  زملائى مقالوا
اصبح دخولها للمنتدى وروددها شبة منعدم للاسف


----------



## Twin (26 يوليو 2012)

*هي فين روزيتا أصلاً *
*أنا قربت أنساها*

*روزيتا ... بجد شخصية مميزة*​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (26 يوليو 2012)

*هي لا تعرفني لكنها عضوة رائعة*


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *سميــــــــر الشاعر*
> *عضو محبوب جدا جدا على قلبى*
> *يمثل أخ أصغر بالنسبه لى*
> *بحب فيه الطيبه بتاعة زمان*
> ...


*اشكرك بجد من قلبى معلش كنت بقالى فترة تعبان مش بدخل*
*بى نسبة للشعر اظن دى الحقيقة *
*اولا لو قولنا موهبة يبقى لا دى شى طبيعى ربنا مدنهانى مقدرش ادفنها فى الارض ثانيا لو هى هوية بى بنسبة اليا*
*احب اقولك دا شى طبيعى فهناك اشخاص لا تعرف تعبر بى الشعر والكلام الجميل بل بالعكس تعبر بى العصيبة ...الخ*
*وانا مش حابب اكون زيهم*
*خصوص انى بيقولة عليا كوميديان المسرح فى الكنيسة عندنا*
*مرة تانى ميرسية لمشاعرك الجميلة*
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> الأخ الحلو سمير باحبه صدقاً أخ لي بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى
> أحبه من قلبي وأدرك أنه يعرف ذلك جيداً جداً
> مع أن للأسف في الأيام الأخيرة كل ما آجي اكلمه الياهو بيعلق معايا
> وأقول له وحشني الكلام معك يا أجمل أخ حلو أحبه من قلبي
> ...


*هههههههههههههه
ميرسية بجد استاذ ى الحبيب معلش بقى غصب عنى
النت وحش وانا تعبان جدا
زى ما انت تعب الاذن الوسطة  مش تعب سهل  سنة معايا
وميرسية ليك وانت واحشنى اكتر صدقينى استاذى ايمن
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يوليو 2012)

روز حبيبيه قلبي
هي بنوته عسوله ورقيقه خالص
حقيقي مفتقداها جداااااااااااااااا 
ومفتقده مشاركتها الجميله 

اتمني تكون بخير وتدخل تطمنا عليها


----------



## اليعازر (26 يوليو 2012)

روزيتا :

صاحبة فضل عليا :flowers:

الرب يباركها ويبارككم جميعاً.

.


----------



## Rosetta (26 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هلا وصلنا لمحاوره
> بالمنتدى أعضاء كثير بيحبوا مشاركاتها
> هى
> المحاوره المميزه
> ...





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *Rosseta*
> *أول مادخلت المنتدى كانت أنشط عضو فى المنتدى*
> *من الأعضاء اللى ردودهم بتثير إعجابى*
> *تمثل لى أخت صغرى *
> ...



أه وأنا كمان مفتقدة وجودها بينا هي فين يا جماعة هههههههههههههه 
صدقني بالصدفة إنتبهت لهلموضوع أول ما لمحت إسمي إجييييت ركض هههههههههههههه 
شكرا لإستضافتك أخي الحبيب سمعان شرف كبير إلي 
وشكرا لحسن كلامك إللي بيعبر عن ذوقك وأخلاقك العالية
أنا متواجدة في المنتدى يوميا بس أخف عن الأول حاكم بتعرف الشغل وعمايله بيخلي الحياة شبه معدومة 
ربنا يخليك يا غالي وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> سمير دا أنسان جمييييل وطيب جداااا
> ومن اطيب الشخصيات هنا
> وفعلا أخ ليا بجد
> وغلبان الي ابعد الحدود
> ...


*اشكرك يا مريم بس انا مستحقش الكلام الحلو
اة اة انا فعلان طيب جداااااااااا
وعلى نيتى  بس مين اللى يفهم ما بداخلى ويحس بى اللى جوايا
وانا ليا الشرف انك اخت يا مريم ربنا يباركك
وربنا يحيمك
*​


----------



## Rosetta (26 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *روزيتا دى حبيبتى بجد وانا بموت فيها
> بحسها قريبه من قلبى وبنفهم بعض كويس وفى حاجات مشتركه كتير بيننا ده احنا حتى فلول زى بعض  بس انا فلول مصريه وهى فلول اردنيه هههههههههه
> وفى اراء موحده بيننا فى امور كتير
> هى بنوته ذوق وحبوبه وبسيطه فى تعاملاتها
> انا زعلانه منها شويه علشان هى بتحرمنا كتير من وجودها معانا وفرصه بقى اقولها وحشتينى ..*


يا فلول يا عسل إنتا 
وإنتي وحشتيني قووي قوووووي 
ولو هو أنا بنسى الحاجات المشتركة والأراء الموحدة ما هو إنتي أنا وأنا إنتي :t33:
تسلميلي يا دوووونتي الغالية على ذوقك العالي 
أمانة مش تزعلي مني ما بقدر على زعلك حبيبتي  
مرررررسي على كلامك يا قمر الحلويييين 
ربنا يحميكي ويخليكي ليااااا 



candy shop قال:


> روزينا انسانه جميله وطيبه جدااااااا
> 
> ومحاوره ماهره  وشخصيتها بتعجبنى اوى
> 
> ...


مامي الغالية كاااااندي وأنا بحبك كمان  
تسلميلي عارفة إني مقصرة معاكي وفي السؤال عليكي بس صدقيني ببالي وصلواتي دائما حتى لو مش بسأل .... 
ربنا يحميكي ويخليكي ليا يا ست الحلوين 



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *روزيتا :flowers:*
> *قلب شفاف وروح مرحة*
> *وعقل ممتلئ بالمحبة والبراءة والذكاء*​


ياااسر شو زمااااان عنك وعن الحوارات معاك ... 
إنت كنت مختفي كمان وقلقلت عليك وصدقني كنت بصليلك تكون بخييييير ونشكر ربنا رجعت لينا تاني 
مرررسي ياسر لرقة كلامك
ورمضان كريم عليك أخي في الإنسانية


----------



## انصار المصطفى (26 يوليو 2012)

روزيتا 

كانت اول شخصيه اعرفها في المنتدى و رغم اننا دائما نتهاوش و ما نتفق أبداً و حتى اني فقدت خاصية الرسائل بسببها لانها قالت اني هددتها :scenic: إلا اني اعتقد انها فتاة طيبه و حبوبة و اعتبرها اول صديقة لي في المنتدى و بتمنى لها كل خير  :new4:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

*روزيتا ؟؟!!!*
*أستنوا لما اكتب لها قصيدة ...*


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سمير طيوب خالص و اللى فى قلبه على لسانه
> اظنه مبتسم دايما و روحه جميلة
> ربنا يباركه *


*صدقينى طيب اووووووى
يا شقاوة بس الطيبة فى هذا الزمن 
مهلهاش مكان
اة ديما مبتسم وروحى جميلة بس ما بداخلى ويسكن جوايا سؤ الحزن والالم والاكتئاب لا اريد ان اعقد العيشة فيما حاولى اريد ان ارسم الابتسام على وجهمم دى حقيقة مش كدب
وميرسية لمشاعرك الجميلة
*​


Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> شخصية طيبة​


شكر ليك ربنا يباركك ويحميك


merna lovejesus قال:


> شخص طيب كتير واخ كويس جداااا


*ميرسية ليكى ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك
ميرسية لمشارعك الجميلة
*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سمير الشاعر
> زى إبنى بالظبط
> 1- ما بيسمعش الكلام
> 2- طيب*


*هههههههههههههههههههه
اة انا زى ابنك بى الظبط مش لازم تقولى
ههههههههههههههههه
اممممممممممم
واضح انى شقى للدرجة دى ربنا يديهينى :yaka::yaka:
وميرسية لمشاعرك الجميلة ربنا يباركك ويحيمكى
*​


V mary قال:


> *اخي الصغير
> حالم وصادق ودمة خفيف
> وعدو المراءة زي بالظبط​*


*هههههههههههههههه ميرسية انا مستحقش كل دا
اة فعلان عندك وحصوص انى عدو المراة مخصوص
وميرسية لمشاعرك الجميلة دى*​


أمة قال:


> *سمير* *الشاعر *شاعر حقا ولكن ليس في كتاباته
> أحبه تماما كإبنٍ لي ولكني لا أغمض عيناي عن أخطاء أبنائي لأن المحبة تبني.
> 
> المثل يقول: صديقك *من يبكيك* لمصلحتك *وليس* من يسايرك *ويضحك* عليك*... *
> ...


*ميرسية ليكى ربنا يباركك*
*ويعوض تعب محبتك اشكرك*
*وبى نسبة للشعر اعتقد لا افضل الكتابة هنا *
*فهناك اعضاء ومنهم مشرفيين لايقدرون مشاعرى*
*يحبون ديما يستخدمون لقب بتاعهم وهى الاشراف *
*انا لااكتب الشعر هنا لا لجل الذينت يسؤن اليا بل لجل الذين احبهم من كل قلبى  وهم قليلون هونا*
*وميرسية لمشاعرك الجميلة ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

*روزتينا انساة جميلة وطيبة ومحترمة
انسانة محبة للمسيح اختى الكبيرة
على رغم انى مش بتكلم معاها لكن واضح من طريقةتعاملها مع الاعضاء انها شخصية جميلة وروحها طيبة اووووووووووى

*​


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*وليه روز ردي عالرسالة بعدين بقلك انتي شو*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *Rosseta *
> 
> *أختي الكبرى* :flowers:


أحمد مررررسي إلك يا أطيب أخ 
ربنا يحميك أخي الغالي 
ورمضان كريم عليك 



++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *روزيتا من افضل اعضاء المنتدى ومشاركاتها تضيف نكهة خاصة للمنتدى. يا ريت ترجع تشارك زي زمان.*


شوفوا مين عم يحكي عن المشاركة زي زمان :t33:
إرجع شارك إنت زي زمان عشان أنا أرجع ههههههههههه 
كيرلس أخي الحبيب بشكرك على رقة كلامك 
ربنا يحميك ويخليك يا غالي 



grges monir قال:


> روزيتا شخصية جميلة بالفعل
> ولديها غيرة قوية على مسيحيتها
> ورددها فى الحوارت الدينية عامة بسيطة ومميزة
> لكن للاسف زيى  زملائى مقالوا
> اصبح دخولها للمنتدى وروددها شبة منعدم للاسف


مررررسي يا جرجس على كلامك الحلو في حقي 
بجد خجلتني :love34:
ربنا يخليك ليا يا أجمل وأطيب أخ 
صلواتك يا جرجس 



Twin قال:


> *هي فين روزيتا أصلاً *
> *أنا قربت أنساها*
> 
> *روزيتا ... بجد شخصية مميزة*​


هي فين روزيتا صحيح :dntknw:
لو شوفتها في السكة قلها المنتدى بيسلم عليكي هههههههههه
بعدين إيه دي تنساني ؟؟ كده يا توين ...:smil13:
مررررررسي يا توين ده إنت المميز والمبدع 
ربنا يحميك يا غالي 



++Narawas++ قال:


> *هي لا تعرفني لكنها عضوة رائعة*


كيف ما بعرفك يا Narawas 
تابعت إلك مواضيع كتييير وكنت رائع جدا في الحوارات والنقاشات 
شكرا إلك أخي الحبيب 
ربنا يحميك وينور طريقك 



+Nevena+ قال:


> روز حبيبيه قلبي
> هي بنوته عسوله ورقيقه خالص
> حقيقي مفتقداها جداااااااااااااااا
> ومفتقده مشاركتها الجميله
> ...


نيفوووو أنا هو هنااااا  
تسلميلي يا عسل إنتي وأنا كمان مفتقداكي كتيييير 
مررررسي ليكي يا غالية 
ربنا يحميكي ويخليكي إلي يا أحلى أخت


----------



## Rosetta (26 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> روزيتا
> 
> كانت اول شخصيه اعرفها في المنتدى و رغم اننا دائما نتهاوش و ما نتفق أبداً و حتى اني فقدت خاصية الرسائل بسببها لانها قالت اني هددتها :scenic: إلا اني اعتقد انها فتاة طيبه و حبوبة و اعتبرها اول صديقة لي في المنتدى و بتمنى لها كل خير  :new4:​


يا لهوي على الناس إللي مش بتنسى يا أنصار اللهم لا حسد ههههههههه
أنا صدقيني والمصحف الشريف ناسية بتتكلمي عن إيه :dntknw:
خلص عديها لينا أصل رمضان شهر الرحمة والغفران  
تسلميلي حبيبة قلبي وأنا بعتبرك صديقة وغالية على قلبي وبحسك فيكي طيبة كبيرة وأخلاق عالية 
ربنا يحميكي حبيبتي 



اليعازر قال:


> روزيتا :
> 
> صاحبة فضل عليا :flowers:
> 
> ...


إليعاااز أخي الكبير إللي بحترمه كتييييير 
صاحب العقل الكبير والأخلاق العالية 
بجد إنت صديق يعتز ويفتخر به 
شكراااا إلك 
ربنا يحميك ويخليك 





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *روزيتا ؟؟!!!*
> *أستنوا لما اكتب لها قصيدة ...*


يلا عم أستنى القصيدة مش تتأخر 



سمير الشاعر قال:


> *روزتينا انساة جميلة وطيبة ومحترمة
> انسانة محبة للمسيح اختى الكبيرة
> على رغم انى مش بتكلم معاها لكن واضح من طريقةتعاملها مع الاعضاء انها شخصية جميلة وروحها طيبة اووووووووووى
> 
> *​


مرسي ليك يا سميييير 
ده إنت إللي شخصية تستحق الإحترام 
ربنا يحميك ويخليك ياغالي 



The Antiochian قال:


> *وليه روز ردي عالرسالة بعدين بقلك انتي شو*


مشغولة هلأ هههههههههه
بس لخلص هون برد عليك من عيوني ولوووو :t33:


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

> مشغولة هلأ هههههههههه
> بس لخلص هون برد عليك من عيوني ولوووو


*هههههه بدي رد مميز
ويسلملي رب عيوني 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2012)

أنا بصراحه مش أتعاملت معاها
بس من طريقه كلام الاعضاء عنها 
انسان فوق الوصف
ربنا يحميها ويكون معاها 
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> سمير الشاعر  :طيب ومحبوب جدا  والي بقلبه على لسانه وله ثقة عمياء  بالناس  لانه فعلا ملاك بس انا بانصحك تخلي بالك لاننا نعيش في عالم مع الاسف (بعيد عن الله)


*اة فعلان عندك صدقينى والمشكلة فى انى طيب وبسامحة اللى بيسئى الليا كتير منهم هنا بس مبفضلش اتكلم معاهاموافضل ابعد عنهم
وميرسية للنصحية ولكلامك الجميل دا
*​


Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> سمير الشاعر : طيب جدا لدرجة كبيرة ومحترم محبوب جدا من الاعضاء . اسم على مسمى بجد فهو شاعر بجد .. ربنا يبارك حياته​


*اشكرك يا كبير انا مستحقش الكلام الحلو 
دا  خد بالك قليلون من هم قريبين منى
وميرسية لمشاعرك الجميلة دى
*​


اليعازر قال:


> الاخ سمير ..اخ طيب بحاجه لينا كلنا..
> 
> تماماً متل ما نحنا بحاجه ليه.
> 
> .


*بجدا صدقينى لكن لا احتاج الى ناس يمزوقون قلبى
بل احتاج الى اناس  يفهمون مشاعرى
*​


fouad78 قال:


> بس بعرف عنه إنه عدو المرأة



 *ميرسية ليك
صدقنى من قسوتهم عليا  هى اللى خلتنى عدو ليهم
*​


candy shop قال:


> سمير انسان طيب جدااااا
> 
> وبيحب الكل  وقلبه ابيض
> ​


*ميرسية ليكى ماما كاندى ربنا يباركك ويحيمكى
*​


Twin قال:


> *غلبان ... وتحسس أنه بقلب طفل *​


*اشكرك من قلبى ربنا يباركك
ويحيمكى انا بجد على رغم الكلاماللى قولت لكن ياريت
اللى قدر قلب الطفل دا
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يوليو 2012)

*روزيتا مش ليا تعامل معاها 
بس بحسها عسولة *


----------



## +febronia+ (26 يوليو 2012)

روزيتااا .. طيوبة كتييييير وعثل اووووي بجد


----------



## ++Narawas++ (26 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا يا أختي الكريمة يشرفني ويسعدني أن حواري أعجبك هذا شرف لي*


----------



## Critic (27 يوليو 2012)

روزيتا من قلائل الجنس الناعم اللآئى اقتحمن الحوار الإسلامى بجسارة وقوة


----------



## aymonded (27 يوليو 2012)

يشرفني التعرف بيها لأنها أخت حلوة حبيبة ربنا يسوع
وبالرغم من أن تعاملي معها بسيط للغاية 
ولكني أشعر أنها إنسانه قلبها حلو محب لربنا يسوع بغيرة حسنة
​


----------



## marcelino (27 يوليو 2012)

الرقه كلها ​


----------



## fouad78 (27 يوليو 2012)

في ناس بتحس انهم مثل البلسم بتحطهم ع الجرح بيطيب
روزيتا واحدة منهم ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يوليو 2012)

*روزيتا 
لنا لم أتعامل معها معاملة شخصية على الرسائل
و لكن من مشاركاتها 
حسيت إنها طيبة و قوية الشخصية و بتحرص فى الكلام مش زيي*


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أنا بصراحه مش أتعاملت معاها
> بس من طريقه كلام الاعضاء عنها
> انسان فوق الوصف
> ربنا يحميها ويكون معاها
> ​


ربنا يخليكي يا بنت الكنيسة 
كله من ذوقك حبيبتي ... :new8:



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *روزيتا مش ليا تعامل معاها
> بس بحسها عسولة *


ده إنتي العسووولة يا شقاوة 
ربنا يحميكي يا صاحبة القلم الرااائع  



Critic قال:


> روزيتا من قلائل الجنس الناعم اللآئى اقتحمن الحوار الإسلامى بجسارة وقوة


كريتيك يا كريتيك يا أيها الناقد المبدع 
مررررسي إلك على كلامك إللي بعتز فيه 
ربنا يحميك ويخليك لينا 



aymonded قال:


> يشرفني التعرف بيها لأنها أخت حلوة حبيبة ربنا يسوع
> وبالرغم من أن تعاملي معها بسيط للغاية
> ولكني أشعر أنها إنسانه قلبها حلو محب لربنا يسوع بغيرة حسنة
> ​


أيمن مشرفنا الجديد الغالي على قلوب الجميع 
صدقني قلبك الحلو عشان هيك بيشوف الكل هيك .. 
ربنا يحميك ويديمك مرشد روحي إلنا كلنا .. 



marcelino قال:


> الرقه كلها ​


مررررسي يا ميلوووو :new8:


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> في ناس بتحس انهم مثل البلسم بتحطهم ع الجرح بيطيب
> روزيتا واحدة منهم ​


فؤاااااد بصراحة خجلتني برائع كلامك 
مرسي إلك يا أحلى أخ .... 
ربنا يحميك ويخليك ويكون معك ومع أخوتي في سوريا ... قلوبنا معكم 



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *روزيتا
> لنا لم أتعامل معها معاملة شخصية على الرسائل
> و لكن من مشاركاتها
> حسيت إنها طيبة و قوية الشخصية و بتحرص فى الكلام مش زيي*


إيريني الحلوة 
شكراااا إلك حبيبة قلبي كلامك شهادة بفتخر فيها 
الرب يحميكي ويسعدك يا غالية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يوليو 2012)

*رغم ان تعاملي معاها قليل جدا
الا انها طيبه القلب والعقل
انسانه جميله تستحق كل خير​*


----------



## أَمَة (27 يوليو 2012)

*Rosetta*
إسم على مسمى
وردة صغيرة جميلة
هي ابنتي التي ساعدتني
 في تجديد فهرس قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية
أول ما عينت مشرف مساعد في القسم
مع الأحبة فريدي وتوين 
علما أن توين هو الذي وضع الفهرس أصلا
(بلاش يخش ويزعل علي - مقدرش على زعله)
روزينا ذكية ومجتهدة وتتعلم بسرعة.

الرب يبارك حياتك يا بنتي ويجعلها فرحا دائما بالمسيح.​


----------



## تيمو (27 يوليو 2012)

*ماذا تعني لك روزيتا ؟

هو كسؤال ، ماذا تعني المياه للسمكة ، أو التربة للشجرة  

روزيتا جريئة ، تهتم وتدافع بقوة عن الحق ، وتناصر المظلوم ... حساسة جداً ... *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يوليو 2012)

*بحبها...

دي لوحدها كفايه يعني بدون رغي او كتير كلام...*​


----------



## KARMA777 (28 يوليو 2012)

*صوت صارخ
ساعدنى كتير وماخافش منى فى الوقت اللى ناس كتير بتخاف من العابرين
نفسى اشوفه على الطبيعة واشكره واقبل يديه 
ولسه محتاجة دعمه ليا ومساندته وتوجيهاته
اشكرك ابى الغالى
واتمنى ان اراك يوما
ربنا يباركك ويمد ايده فى حياتك دايمااا

*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يوليو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *رغم ان تعاملي معاها قليل جدا
> الا انها طيبه القلب والعقل
> انسانه جميله تستحق كل خير​*


ميكييييي مرسي إلك على كلامك الحلووو  
صدقني إنت الجميل وإللي قلبك أبيض صافي بيحتوي الجميع 
ربنا يحميك ويخليك ويعطيك سؤال قلبك يا أجمل أخ 



أمة قال:


> *Rosetta*
> إسم على مسمى
> وردة صغيرة جميلة
> هي ابنتي التي ساعدتني
> ...


مااااااامتي أمة إللي بحبها وبمووووت فيهااااا  
بشكرك كتييييير على رقة كلامك يا غاااالية 
ربنا يحميكي ويخليكي إلناااا يا أطيب قلب 



MeToo قال:


> *ماذا تعني لك روزيتا ؟
> هو كسؤال ، ماذا تعني المياه للسمكة ، أو التربة للشجرة
> روزيتا جريئة ، تهتم وتدافع بقوة عن الحق ، وتناصر المظلوم ... حساسة جداً ... *


مي تووو :new8:
شكراااا إلك أحرجتني عنجد 
ربنا يباركك فيك ويخليك للشعب العربي ههههههههه



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بحبها...
> 
> دي لوحدها كفايه يعني بدون رغي او كتير كلام...*​


حبيبتي إنتي يا جوسبل وأنا بحبك وبمووووت فيكي كمان 
وبحب قوة شخصيتك 
مررررسي إلك يا غالية .. ربنا يحميكي ويخليكي إللي


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 يوليو 2012)

*اخت غاليه ومصدر ثقه 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2012)

*جاء الدور الآن *
*لمحاور رائع فى ردود*
*تشعر بدفء المنتدى فى وجوده*
*المحاور*
*مكرم زكى شنوده*
*والسؤال ماذا يمثل لك المحاور مكرم زكى شنودة؟*​


----------



## اليعازر (29 يوليو 2012)

الأخ مكرم

محاور متمكن، يذهب مباشرة الى لب الموضوع ويستحضر الجواب المقنع.

ربنا يباركه .



.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2012)

*مكرم زكى شنودة محاور رائع*
*تعلمت منه كثيرا*
*كنت اعتقد انه فى سنى بسبب حماسته فى الردود *
*لكننى علمت مؤخرا أنه فى سن والدى.*
*يمثل بالنسبة لى أستاذ وأتمنى أن يقبلنى تلميذ*
*حدث بينى وبينه سوء تفاهم بسبب حسد عدو الخير*
*افتقدته بعدها لغيابه عن المنتدى فترات طويله*
*أرجو ألا يكون سوء لبتفاهم هو سبب غيابه*
*وكم اود واتمنى عودته السريعه.*
​


----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

*مكرم إنسان انا بحبه جداً ... ووجوده له طعم خاص*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 يوليو 2012)

*معلم بمعني الكلمه دارس الكتاب دراسه دقيقه وايضا كتابات الاباء 
امين علي التعليم الصحيح 
محب للجميع 
شخصية نادرة
بتعلم منه في كل موضوع وتعليق
فهو شبل من ذالك الاسد أ/ زكى شنوده
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 يوليو 2012)

*الاستاذ مكرم هو احد اعمدة هذا المنتدى.*


----------



## أَمَة (29 يوليو 2012)

*مكرم أخي التؤام* ​


----------



## candy shop (30 يوليو 2012)

مكرم محاور مميز  فى المكان المميز 

ربنا يبارك خدمته
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (30 يوليو 2012)

استاذنا مكرم ذكى شنودة
ربنا يبارك خدمته ويستخدمة لمجد اسمه
ليس لى علاقة مباشرة معه ، ولكن من متابعتى الضعيفة لبعض الحوارات التى يكون هو طرف فيها فهو شخصية متميزة
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2012)

مش اتعاملت معااه 
ربنا يبارك خدمته 
ويحميه 
​


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)

انسان روحانيا 
وانسان طيب وجميل
كلامو يدخل القلب فعلان انسان متفهم بجدااااااااا
ربنا يباركة ويحافظ علية


----------



## aymonded (30 يوليو 2012)

الأخ مكرم أخ حلو أحبه من قلبي، ووحشني وجوده الحلو معنا هنا، ولا أدري لماذا طال غيابه علينا جداً، ويا رب يكون مانع دخوله خير....
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يوليو 2012)

*استاذى مكرم محاور كما يجب ان يكون المحاور
اسلوب مهذب ورائع.. ردود فى الصميم احترام للرأى الاخر مهما اختلف عنه 
بفتقده جداااا اوقات غيابه وبتمنى يرجع ينور مكانه فى اسرع وقت ..*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 يوليو 2012)

*أستاذ مكرم زكى شنودة ....لم أتعامل معه شخصيا

لكن من مشاركاته حسيت إنه قارىء كتير فى الكتب الكنسية *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 يوليو 2012)

*عضونا اللى عليه الدور 
كتير بيعتبروه رمز للرجولة بالمنتدى 
عرفتوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عضونا هو
المشرف الرائع
!! MiNa ElbataL !!





صاحب التعبيرالغامض 
محترم إلا ربع
والتساؤل ماذا يمثل المشرف !!MINA ELbataL!!بالنسبة لك؟
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 يوليو 2012)

*إنسان جميل-- من اوائل الناس الى شدو انتباهى فى المنتدى  مكنتش اعرف انه مشرف-*
* لم نتكلم كثيرا قد نكون إحتدينا فى الكلام بعض الشىء لسوء فهم كلامى*
* بس فاكره قولت له انى بحسه راجل من دهر راجل من الصعيد الجوانى ههههههههههههه*
* مش عارفا ليه-- بس بحس إنه سى السيد كدا و امينه لاذم تفضل فى البيت-- بس الفرق إنه مش خوفا منها-- لا خوفا عليها من الناس-- يمكن من كتر ما شاف كتير بلاوى فى الدنيا-*
*  حر فى رأيه-- ثورجى ياما قلقنا عليه  و هو فى التحرير*- *طموح-*
* ربنا يعينه فى حياته و يكون معاه دائما *


----------



## Critic (31 يوليو 2012)

جدع وجرئ ودماغه عالية
واكتر حاجة عجبانى فيه انه مش بينافق او يتمحك فى حد فبيقول رأيه وميهمهوش


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2012)

مينا انسان جدع جدا 

ومشرف جميل وجرىء 

انا شخصيا فرحت بيه اوى لما شوفته فى فرح اينى طبعا هو ومجموعه تانى هتيجى وقتها 

كنت سعيده جدا بالرغم انه كان مشغول لكن مينا  عارف غلاوته عندى

ربنا معاه ويوفقه فى كل اعماله
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (31 يوليو 2012)

*مينا شاب زكرت (جدع)*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)

*مووون بيمثلى اخويا بس  من اب وام تانيين 
 هو من اصدقائى المقربين رغم اختلاف ارائنا ونظرتنا للامور فى حاجات كتير لكن الجميل اننا بنسمع لبعض باهتمام 
 بفرح جدااا علشان هو بيعتبرنى اخته بيحكيلى دايماا عن مشاكله وهمومه 
مون مثال جميل للشاب المُحارب اللى شايل على كتفه طموحاته واحلامه وبيبارز الدنيا بسيفه وهو رافع شعار لا تراجع ولا استسلام
بتمناله كل خير الدنيا وبتمنى اشوفه انجح الناس .. *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 يوليو 2012)

*راجل
وثوري
*​


----------



## Twin (31 يوليو 2012)

*حبيبي وابن حبيبي *​


----------



## aymonded (31 يوليو 2012)

الأخ الحبيب مينا البطل، اسم على ما يُسمى، ويظهر كل واحد اسمه بينطبق على شخصيته في أغلب الأحيان، لأن بالرغم من تعاملي الضعيف والقليل جداً مع شخصه الحلو، غير إني أحس أنه إنسان ثوري، صعيدي جداً من جهة الجدية والرجولة التي تتسم بالحزم، مصريته أصيله واضحه في ردوده في أي حدث يتكلم عنه، يسعدني أتعرف عليه أكثر واقترب من شخصيته، وله مني كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصه العزيز الذي أود أن يقبل أن يكون أخاً حلواً لي...
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يوليو 2012)

*مينا راجل بجد .. لو ليا اخ كنت هتمنى انه يبقى زى مينا فعلا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يوليو 2012)

*صديق لذيذ ...عصوب ونرفوز أحياناً وفى ذات الوقت مهذب جداً...*
*أختلفنا ذات مرة ...تراسلنا فوراً ...ومن يومها وأحنا أصدقاء*
*ماعدا أنه فاكرنى بادافع عن مُبارك ...وهذا غير صحيح يا مينا على الأطلاق ...*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

الرجل الشرقي ههه

انسان جميييييل جدااااااا
رجل بمعني الكلمه 

انا قولت الصفات في موضوع تاني هههه
ربنا يحميه ويكون معاه 
​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2012)

أنسان محترم وخادم رائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمة​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يوليو 2012)

مون حد جدع ابن بلد بجد وخدوم
راجل بمعني الكلمه رغم صغر سنه

بتمني ليه السعاده وربنا يسنده في طريقه ويقويه


----------



## bob (31 يوليو 2012)

*من اجدع الناس اللي في المنتدي
راجل مجتهد و جريء في رايه 
و ابن بلد
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*عزيزى مينا موحد القطرين*
*قطر الصعيد وقطر الصحافة :fun_lol:*
*لا اجد كلمات لاوصفك بها بس هادور *
*شاب جميل الروح غير متعصب موزون*
*يعامل الجميع بروح المحبة المسيحية الحقيقية التى نص عليها الكتاب*
*يتسم بالموضوعية والحيادية وطولة البال*
*لكل من يتطاول عليه ولكن بحسم*
*لا يشعر انه من فئة الاقلية وبناء عليها يتخذ*
*مواقف سياسية لا ترجع الى ايمانه الدينى  فهو انسان*
*يفكر كان المسيحية هى الاغلبية والاسلام*
*هو الاقليه (عكس كثير من الاخرين) لذلك*
*انسان غير خبيث ولكنه يفهم الخبثاء جيدا*
*افكاره جميله جدا مثل فكرة like والتى*
*جعلت للمنتدى روح التقدير من الغير لكل*
*الاراء الجميلة .. ربنا يوفقك يامينا للخير*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 أغسطس 2012)

مينا راجل متفاهم محترم جدا ومن الشخصيات القليلة اللى بتسمع وتفهم وبعد كده ترد
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

مينا البطل يتميز بالهدوء و الرجولة و الكفاح و الصبر ​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (2 أغسطس 2012)

مينا البطل
شخص مميز جدا بالمنتدى 
ومحبوب جداً من الجميع من وجهة نظرى
ربنا يبارك خدمته وحياته
​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

مينيا انسان جميل
ومن الاشخاص النادرة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2012)

*مينا شخصيه جميله ومحترم
كان ليا الشرف اني اتعرفت عليه شخصيا
جدع وشهم لكنه عصبي شويه 

من الاخر ابن بلد​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2012)

*العضو ياللى عليه الدور
مشرفه مميزه جدا بالمنتدى
هى 
*
*مونيكا 57*​ *





والسؤال ماذا تمثل المشرفة مونيكا 57 بالنسبة لك؟
*
​


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2012)

الأخت العزيزة مونيكا57، أخت رائعة في المحبة والالتزام وشخصيه من يتعامل معها يتخذها أخت له عن جداره ويفتخر، ولها مني تحية محبة صادقة في شخص ربنا يسوع الذي جمعنا في وحدة الكنيسة الواحدة، واشكرك على اختيار أختنا الحلوة مونيكا، واختيار حقاً موفق فعلاً .... النعمة معك ومعها آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

شخصيه جميله ربنا يبارك حياتها ​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2012)

انسانة طيب ومليانة حكمة ربنا يبارك فى حياتها


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 أغسطس 2012)

*مونيكا ام العابرين والمهتمين بالمسيحية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2012)

*لم يكن لى حوار معها من قبل 
ولكن
اعلم جيدا انها احد اعمدة المنتدى
انها مثال للانجيل المعاش
هى أم لى​*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (3 أغسطس 2012)

*مونيكا *

*هي أمي العزيزة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

مونيكا 
أنا بحبها أوى 

كان ليّ علاقة بيها عن طريق الرسائل

و كانت نِعم الصديقة


----------



## candy shop (4 أغسطس 2012)

مونيكا بالنسبالى اختى الغاليه اللى بحبها جدااااا

اللى اتشرفت بمعرفتها وشوفتها فى فرح ابنى هى وزوجها الانسان الرائع

كنت سعيده جدا بوجودهم 

هى انسانه جميله جدا  وملاك المنتدى 

هى انسانه مملوءه بالمحبه والعطاء 

هى الشمعه اللى بتنير حياه كثيرين

هى خادمه اكتر من رائعه زى الجندى اللى بيحارب  

ربنا يبارك خدمتها المميزه والصعبه ويجعلها دايما مثمره 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2012)

*مليش علاقه بها--- لكنى بحبها*
* اشعر إنها ملاك تعمل فى صمت فى الخفاء  و تساعد بدون ان يطلب منها احد المساعده فهى تشعر بمن يحتاج--*
* الرب يباركها  و يبارك خدمتها لمجد اسمه القدوس*


----------



## چاكس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*ألام الغالية مونيكا ...
هى انسانة محترمة و محبة للخير ، دايما انا بسألها فيما يتعلق بالمسيحية و الحقيقة اجد منها اجابات وافية و مريحة .. بتساعدنى كتير جدا فى فهم الدين المسيحى 

أم قديرة و فاضلة *


----------



## Twin (4 أغسطس 2012)

*إنسانة غالية ع الكل ... وبجد بعتبرها نموذج يحتذي به*​


----------



## السـامرية (4 أغسطس 2012)

_*مونيكا حبيبة قلبى وامى وحياتى كلها
دى ام لكل العابرين وحبيبة كل المحتاجين
ليا علاقة جامدة بيها ربنا مايحرمنى منها*_​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

انسانه جمله اوي


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 أغسطس 2012)

لم يكن بيننا حوار من قبل
لكن واعرف انها من الخدام الرائعين فى المنتدى
وكتير بيعتبروها ام ليهم من كتر حبهم فيها
ربنا يبارك خدمتها


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2012)

*انا اتشرفت واخدت بركة مقابلة مونيكا مرتين 
حقيقى انسانه جميله ام مسيحيه بشعر معاها بدفء عجيب
خادمه بتتفانى فى خدمتها بتهتم بالعابرين لاقصى حدود الاهتمام بل بتتعداها لاقصى مدى
شخصيه رائعه بتعلم منها كتييير وبتمنى لها كل السعاده وراحة البال ..*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (5 أغسطس 2012)

مونيكا
ليس لدى معرفة مباشرة بشخصها 
ولكن من خلال مشاركاتها وما يقال عنها فهى بالطبع انسانة رائعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتها
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2012)

*العضو ياللى عليه الدور بقى
محاور بيحب كل أعضاء المنتدى
بيعتبر المنتدى بيته الأول على الشبكة العنكبوتيه
اكثر من 75% من وقته على النت بيقضية فى المنتدى
ياللى هو
سمعان الاخميمى





والسؤال ماذا يمثل سمعان الاخميمى بالنسبة لك؟
*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (6 أغسطس 2012)

راجل بجد ...


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان انسان كويس جدا محاور جامد

وكفايه انه صاحب اللموضوع المميز 

اللى بيبين مشاعر الناس الجميله لبعضها

واعتقد كمان ان محبوب من الكل 

ربنا يكون معاه ويباركه 
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى  اخ اكثر من ممتاز . محاور جيد​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 أغسطس 2012)

هو خادم رائع 
لكني لم يكن لي معرفه شخصيه به للاسف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أغسطس 2012)

*اخ جميل و خادم رائع*
* لم اتكلم معه الحقيقه بس ده من متابعتى...*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أغسطس 2012)

لم أكن متابعاً للحوار من أوله 
لكننى لفت نظرى بعد أن أصبح أسمه 
ماذا يمثل لك العضور المحاور سمعان الاخميمى ؟؟
  >>>> * الــــــرد المــــســـيحى *
1- العبدلله يقتبس ما يلي لانه يوافقنى وينطبق علىّ تماماً


> بيحب كل أعضاء المنتدى
> بيعتبر المنتدى بيته الأول على الشبكة العنكبوتيه
> اكثر من 75% من وقته على النت بيقضية فى المنتدى


هذا المنتدى بيستنفذ كل إهتمامى  وكل وقتى وإنشغالى فى الوقت اللى فيه على الانترنت .
2-  يعلم الله  كل من فيه من شباب وشابات من أعضائه المباركين الاحباء هم فعلا صاروا فى وجدانى  وضميرى وعقلي وقلبي وعاطفتى إخوة وإخوات أشقاء أحباء غاليين جدا جدا اصادقهم واسرح في أشكالهم واحوالهم فى خيالى مع دراستى لمشاركاتهم....
3- الاستاذ سمعان الاخميمى 
أستاذ اساتذتى .. بينى وبينه  عدة أجيال  فكرية وعقلية على مستوى تطور العقل  الدراسي والنقدى والفكرى العقائدى والمستوى العلمى   فهو العملاق وانا القزم. هو الاستاذ وأنا اصغر تلميذ.  
+هو الحبيب الغالى  ورفيق الطريق .. وصاحبي العزيز... يلفت أنتباهى باستمرار على المنتدى و90% من مواضيعه إذدردرها (أبلعها بدون مضغ ... بنهم وشغف فى الدقائق الاولى لنشرها . ونسبة كبيرة جدا 
أرجعهللها عدة مرات ومرات تلو المرات وأتوقف عندها كثيراً+
 + سمعان الاخميمى هو ((قائد مئة ))  فى مجال فريق اللاهوت الدفاعى ..
 +سمعان الاخميمى  زميل محترم جدا جدا فى دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى  وعصب هام يربط الفريق.
+سمعان الاخميمى رأس حربه فى قسمى الردود المسيحية على الشبههات الشيطانية الوهمية والافترائية ضد المسيحية.... والاجوبة المسيحية على الاسئلة .
+  من اراد ان يتعلم  الغيرة الملتهبة = فعليه ب سمعان الاخميمى.
+من أراد ان يتعلم النشاط بلا كلل ولا ملل = فعليه بسمعان الاخميمى .
إنه فئة من الناس -زى مولكا مولكان  ..    نقدر نسميهما بوانرجس.
الرب يحفظه ويبارك لنا فى ابحاثه المثمرة لبنيان ملكوت الله..
آه  {Sorry}     أنا كتبت التعليق كما لو كنت فى قسم الرد على الشبههات  سامحونى  -بحكم التعوّد


----------



## aymonded (6 أغسطس 2012)

الأخ الحلو سمعان الهادئ في طبعه والمُميز بحضوره الحلو، الذي اشعره بالمحبة، وهذا الموضوع على الأخص يشعرنا كم أنت محباً للجميع، ولذلك نبادلك هذا الحب...



​ودائماً أجدك في وداعة وغيرة محبة حلوة تكتب بنشاط وجهد كبير، فالوصف الذي ينطبق عليك أنك مثل النحلة النشيطة التي لا تكل على أن تجمع عبق الزهور من كل مكان لتصنع عسلاً حلواً يطيب قلب الجميع، واعتقد أن هذا هو دورك الحلو وسطنا هنا، لذلك يسرني أنك أخ حلو لي كما للجميع صدقاً، كن معافي في روح وداعة يسوع ونوره الحلو آمين
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

خادم ومحاور جيد 
لبق في اسلوبه وحكيم في مشاركاته

وهذا من متابعتي له في اغلب الردود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أغسطس 2012)

*باحب أقرأ كل كل مواضيع سمعان ...*
*وطبعا الحُب دة مش من فراغ يعنى *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 أغسطس 2012)

*سمعان نشيط وغيّور على الخدمة*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أغسطس 2012)

*خادم رائع كان اول تعامل ليا معاه فى موضوع توقعت ان الناس هتهزأنى عشان قولت رأيى بصراحةو كان مخالف لاراء كل الناس تقريبا لكن هو ادانى تقييم و قالى كويس انى بقول رأيى بصراحة و فرحت اوى.. من يومها و انا متابعة كل ارائه و مواضيعه .. ربنا يباركه بجد *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ سمعان 
خادم رائع وهادي​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

*من الخدام الرائعين فى المنتدى​*


----------



## Samir poet (6 أغسطس 2012)

الاستاذ سمعان من الخدام
الكويسين لبق فى اسلوبة وفاهم عقل المسلم بصراحة الرب يباركو


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (6 أغسطس 2012)

خادم جميل ...خادم معقول ... مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه
 ههههههههههه
 :99::99::99:​


----------



## Twin (6 أغسطس 2012)

*مش اعرفه كتير ... بس هو شخصية محترمه*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أغسطس 2012)

*,.
*
من متآبعة موآضيعهـ فى أقسآم آلشبهآت وآلأسئلة
لهـ أسلوب وآفى ودقيق وسلس

*آلرب يبآركـ خدمتهـ آلجميلهـ
*



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

أنسان جميييييييييل جداااااا
محبوب من الكل
وبيحب الكل
ودمه خفيف جدااا
ربنا يحميه ويكون معاه
​


----------



## amgd beshara (6 أغسطس 2012)

انسان رائع و شجعني كتير 
دة غير ان شرحة في نقط و بسيط و بيجيب من الاخر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا لكل الأخوة الأحباء*
*ياللى لسان حالى بيعجز عن وصف فرحتى *
*بالمحبة ياللى بيغمرونى فيها*
*والمنزله اللى كتير بعتز فيها لى فى قلبهم*
*يارب يعطينى قوة لأكون دائما محل ثقتكم*
*كما أعطانى نعمة فى عيونكم*
*وما أقدر أقدملكم شئ*
*إلا طلبى المتواصل لأجلكم من رب المجد يسوع*
*أنه يغمركم بسلامة العجيب ياللى بيفوق كل عقل*​


----------



## Critic (7 أغسطس 2012)

خادم ومدافع رائع ونشيط جدا


----------



## aymonded (7 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *شكرا لكل الأخوة الأحباء*
> *ياللى لسان حالى بيعجز عن وصف فرحتى *
> *بالمحبة ياللى بيغمرونى فيها*
> *والمنزله اللى كتير بعتز فيها لى فى قلبهم*
> ...




يكفينا محبتك، وما تقدمه هو كثير جداً بالنسبة لنا، وحقيقي أعتقد أني لو قلت ان الكل بيشكر الله على وجودك معنا مش هاكون ببالغ، لأن الكل فعلاً بيقدر مجهودك العظيم وسطنا وروحك الحلوة معنا، وأشكرك على صلاتك الحلوة من أجلنا، كن معافي في روح وداعة يسوع وقيامته آمين





إهداء لشخصك الحبيب باسم الجميع​


----------



## bob (8 أغسطس 2012)

*لا يكل ولا يمل 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> *لا يكل ولا يمل
> *


*ويستمر ويتوغل ههههههه
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2012)

*العضوه ياللى معانا
عضوة منتشرة وخصوصا فى قسم الأخبار
أرائها جريئة وحبايبها كتار
هدفها لمنتدى الكنيسة دايما يبقى منار
نائبة المدير
Dona Nabil




والسؤال ماذا تمثل النائبة Dona Nabil  بالنسبة لك؟
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 أغسطس 2012)

*دونا من اعمدة المنتدى، وشخص راقي.*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

دون حبيبي هارتي من جوه

بعزها لله في لله
ومن غير هش 

بس هي فين ؟

بقالها فتره مختفيه كدا مش شايفها خالص


----------



## اليعازر (8 أغسطس 2012)

*Lady*  دونا، بكل ما للكلمة من معنى.

هي في المكان الصح، وتمارس عملها بكل موضوعية وجديّة.

ربنا يباركها.


.


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أغسطس 2012)

دونا شخصية رائعة جدا وممتاز جدا وخدومة جدا​ 
طلبت حاجات منها وكلهم اتوافق عليهم والحمد الله​ 
ربنا يبارك خدمتها وحياتها واسرتها​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أغسطس 2012)

*دونا بحس فيها من صورة امنا حواء .. القوة و الرقة و الرقى و اللين و الشدة و الهدوء و الحزم كلهم فى نفس الوقت .. شخصية رائعة بجد ربنا يحميها يارب *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 أغسطس 2012)

استاذه دونا !!! 
احم احم احم ... إخم احم .. 

احم احم احم احم .. 

شخصيه عسكريه.. !! يا لحوتي .. أنا غلطت.. 
تب خلاص هي شخصيه عسكريه وقائده محنكه وأنا جندي مشاه .. يحتاج ثقة القائد.. والموجه.. فهناك قاده صعب ان تكتسب ثقتهم .. 
يسوع يبارك خدمتها ويستخدمها لمجد اسمه القدوس ويدبر لها الصالح فى حياتها وتعود لنا لتكمل خدمتها بفرح ومسره دائمين لرفعة اسم الرب القدوس والتبشير بنور خلاصه ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أغسطس 2012)

*دونا اعتقد بتفكرنى بأى ام-- اوقات صبوره لابعد الحدود و اوقات روحها فى مناخيرها-- اوقات شديده و اوقات حنونه --مميزه بكتاباتها-- و طبعا خدمتها.. الرب يعينها و يباركها هى و عيلتها و يفرحها ببنتها يا رب.*


----------



## aymonded (8 أغسطس 2012)

الأخت العزيزة *Dona Nabil*، توصف بالطبيعة الهادئة الصريحة 





​هي رسالة الأخت لإخواتها، التي تظهر فيها محبة هادئة مع حزم يؤدي احترام شخصيتها المميزة، الذي يجعل الكل يكن لها التقدير والاحترام ويضعها في مكانة خاصة كأخت عزيزة، وهذا ملخص كل ما أُريد أن أقوله فعلاً، ليتها تقبل مني مع الجميع كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصها العزيز ... ولنُصلي أن يهبها الله كل نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول ....
​


----------



## Rosetta (8 أغسطس 2012)

شو بدي أحكي لأحكي عن حبيبة قلبي دوووون  
دونا من الشخصيات الرائعة والغالية على قلبي جدااا جداااا
طيوبة وصديقة بحق وكمان مريحة في التعامل 
راقية في تعاملها مع الجميع 
عندها قدرة رهيبة على إحتواء الجميع وضبط أعصابها لأخر حد وبتمنى تعلمني هالشي هههههههه
دوووونتي حبيبة قلبي .. الرب يحميكي ويسعدك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2012)

> عندها قدرة رهيبة على إحتواء الجميع وضبط أعصابها لأخر حد وبتمنى تعلمني هالشي هههههههه


ههههههه
ما اعتقدش يابنتى دى محتاجة عمر علشان الواحد يتعلمها


----------



## Rosetta (8 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ههههههه
> ما اعتقدش يابنتى دى محتاجة عمر علشان الواحد يتعلمها


ههههههههه يعني ميؤوس مني أنا :vava:


----------



## white.angel (8 أغسطس 2012)

*الرجل الثانى :hlp:*
* هههههههههههههههه*
* دونا ... نقول عليها ايه ولا ايه*
* دى حبيبتنا وواسطتنا ..... وكل حاجة حلوه *
* بحس ان دونا هى صمام الامام للمنتدى :love45:*
* عمرها ماجرحت حد ولا زعلت حد ...*
* ياريت كل النواب زى دونا*
* وخصوصاً فى مجلس الشعب :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

كلها زوق و حكمة ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

انسانه خدومه


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

انسا نة طيبة وجميلة بتتعمال مع الامور بى حكمة رائعة
ومنقدرش تسغنى عنها


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 أغسطس 2012)

*Dona Nabil*
*ملاك المنتدى*​


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2012)

دونا بالنسبالى  اختى الغاليه وصديقتى ورفيقه الدرب 

واتقابلنا كتير  وكل مره بكون مبسوطه جدا وبنقضى وقت جميل 

واخر مره فى فرح ابنى  مع مجموعه جميله 

هى انسانه جميله وانا بحبها جدااااا

هى كمان خادمه جميله اوى 

كنا شركاء فى موضوع بس للاسف مكملش 

ياله يا سوكينا  اشتغلى 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142604

ربنا يخلى دونا الصغيره وتفرح بيها 

​


----------



## V mary (8 أغسطس 2012)

*بحبها لله في لله كدة 
بس بجد إنسانة حكيمة وكلها ذوق 
وبحب تعليقاتها جداً 
ربنا يباركها​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 أغسطس 2012)

*دونا اختى الحبيبة والغالية علىا جدااااااا
دونا انسانة قلبها كبير وتحب الجميع ومحبوبة من الجميع
دونا انسانه رقيقه وحساسه وايضا قويه
دونا انسانه امينه جداااااااااااا ومثاليه فى خدمتها
دونا انسانه مفكره وارائها حكيمه
دونا حبيبتى ربنا يخليها لينا وللمنتدى
الرب يحميها ويحافظ عليها ويعطيها السعادة هى والاسرة​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أغسطس 2012)

*بالنسبالى هى كل حاجه *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

*أنا إتعاملت معاها فى كتير من الرسائل
و و رأيى عنها

إنها سريعة الندهة جدا فى الخدمة *


----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2012)

دونا  شخصية جميلة .. تمتآز بآلطيبة 
ربنا يبارك حياتها​


----------



## oesi no (9 أغسطس 2012)

دونا  بتصعب على جدا من اللى بيجرالها هنا


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (9 أغسطس 2012)

*أفضل عضوات الموقع*


----------



## minatosaaziz (9 أغسطس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *أفضل عضوات الموقع*


صدقت ... هي عضوة مثالية وتتعامل بمحبة مع الجميع ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

أرآهآ .. *زهرة آلمنتدى*
آلتى تعطر ثنآيآهـ بآلرقى وآلحكمة وآلتعقل
ولإنى رأيت بهآ من حس آلدعآبة وآلبرآءة وآلتوآضع بجآنب سرعة بديهتهآ 
*لذلكـ هى فى نظرى تمثل تركيبة مميزة .. وفريدة * ..




*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2012)

تاسونى دونا بعتبرها اختى الكبيرة بس مش كبيرة قوى يعنى ههههههه
بجد انسانة قلبها رائع نقى و ليها افكار بتعجبنى بحس فعلا بالنضج والوعى 
ومن النقاط المميزة فيها انها بتحترم الاخر وآرائه مهما كان الاختلاف 
خادمة بمعنى الكلمة

وكفاية كدة علشان المجد الباطل بقى ههههههههه


----------



## Twin (9 أغسطس 2012)

*شخصية لها وزنها*​


----------



## Critic (9 أغسطس 2012)

عمود من اعمدة المنتدى


----------



## bob (9 أغسطس 2012)

*الملاك الساهر 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

في الاول كنت بخاف منها
بس لما كلمتها
 انسانه
جمييييييييييله 
وبحبهااااا جدااااا
ومن الشخصيات المحترمه جدااااا وليها كيانها 
ربنا يحميها ويكون معاها
​


----------



## fouad78 (10 أغسطس 2012)

مينا البطل
خلف قناع الجدية والصرامة هناك انسان طيب ومؤمن حقيقي
أتمنى له التوفيق من كل قلبي

مونيكا
انسانة أصفها ببساطة (بالحنية)
ربنا يحميها ويحمي عيلتها

سمعان الأخميمي
انسان مجتهد، هو يعتبر نفسه تلميذ ولهذا هو سيتفوق على معلميه
أيضاً أتمنى له التوفيق

دونا
بإختصار شخصية جمعت فيها المحبة والصرامة
وأجمل شيء فيها هو أنها تنصر الضعيف
انشالله دائماً تظل شمعة منورة في المنتدى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*النهارده*
*عضونا هو واحد من أساتذتى*
*جبار بأس عايش فى دنيتى*
*انجيل معاش..... ماهو عايش المسيح كحياة*
*لاهوتى علامة ......وفى ابحاثه ودراساتة علامه*
*إنه للمسيح واهب حياته....... وأمله يروحله بلا ملامة*
*المحاور العملاق*
*اغريغوريوس*
*




*
*والسؤال ماذا يمثل المحاور أغريغوريوس بالنسبة لك؟*​


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أغسطس 2012)

فعلا هو محاور عملاق
مقنع جدا ومنطقي جدا في الرد
و انسان محترم و صبور
الرب يبارك خدمتة


----------



## aymonded (11 أغسطس 2012)

الأخ الحبيب اغريغوريوس، أخ رائع أحبه من قلبي جداً، واشتاق إليه كثيراً جداً، ومن يعرفه يجده هادئ للغاية مشتعلاً غيرة حسنة في المحبة، يقدم الخدمة بصمت وهدوء فائق، قليل الكلام كثير العمل في بذل المحبة الحلو، وبصراحة تامة لن يستطيع أحد أن يصف روعة لمسات الله التي في داخله والتي تتضح من خلال صمته وعمله الهادئ، وهو من الشخصيات التي تشد إليها الجميع لتمجد الله على عمله في كل إنسان... وحقيقي وفقت جداً كعادتك في اختيار الشخصيات، مع أن اغريغوريوس من الشخصيات المُميزة جدا جدا... ويلذ لي الحديث عنه فعلاً... فمجداً لله الحي الذي يعمل سراً في النفوس... النعمة معك ومعه آمين
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 أغسطس 2012)

*اغريغوريوس فُلّة المنتدى. لا يكل ولا يمل من الرد على الشبهات.*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

*انسان رائع كله هدفه موجه للخدمة وبس

اسلوبه بسيط وعميق شجاع ودائم المواجهه مع كل من ينتقد ايمانه 
*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (11 أغسطس 2012)

الأستاذ إغريغوريوس
شمعة من أجمل الشموع المضيئة بالمنتدى
ربنا يبارك خدمته ويستخدمه أكتر وأكتر لمجد إسمه القدوس
​


----------



## Twin (11 أغسطس 2012)

*انا بحبه بصراحة *
*شخص دارس وفاهم ومركز*​


----------



## Twin (11 أغسطس 2012)

*سمعان ... ممكن تلخيص للناس ال أنت ذكرتها *
*عيزين فهرست للموضوع ... علشان منسقطش حد*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أغسطس 2012)

إغريغوريوس....بحر زاخر من المعلومات .بركان هادر من فيض الغيرة المقدسة الممزوجة بالدراسات والترجمات العميقة السديدة.
نشاط محموم فى مجال العمل اللاهوتى والدفاعيات .

أنموذج وقدوة لكل  المسيحيين اولاد اثناسيوس وكيرلس وغريغوريوس الثيؤءلوغوس وباسيليوس  ويوحنا الاخريستوموس..وكل الكبار ....يا* كـــــــــــبـــــــير  أؤى فى اللاهوت الدفاعى .الرب يوفقك وينجح عملك لمجد إسمه القدوس+*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 أغسطس 2012)

*اسطورة في البحث
نحله في الخدمة
يخدم من قلبه بكل حب للجميع
*​


----------



## candy shop (12 أغسطس 2012)

*إغريغوريوس انسان محترم جدا
وخادم امين بيحب خدمته 
ومحاور جامد جدا 
ربنا يبارك خدمته*
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أغسطس 2012)

خادم ممتاز امين وشجاع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2012)

*العضو ياللى عليه الدور الحين*
*عضو صغير السن بالمنتدى*
*قال عنه مولكا أنه مشروع محاور رائع*
*العضو المبارك*
*Abdel Messih*
*



*
*والسؤال*
*ماذا يمثل العضو المبارك عبد المسيح بالنسبة لك؟*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

اممممممممم
انسان محب وطيب
وهومحاور جيدا
اى النعمة فى كلامة
وكلامو هادى
انسان محب للمسيح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2012)

* متكلمتش معاه قبل كدا بس تابعت مشاركاته الجميله الهادئه--*
* الرب يبارك تعب خدمته*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

*محترم جدا و مستقبله كمحاور هيبقى رائع بجد ربنا يباركه *


----------



## amgd beshara (15 أغسطس 2012)

محاور ممتاز جدا 
و اسلوبة راقي في الحوار 
وبيوصل المعلومات بسهولة 
ربنا يبارك حياتة و يستخدمة اكثر لمجدة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 أغسطس 2012)

انسان محترم ومحاور جيد


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

لم تسمح لي الظروف بمعرفته قبل الان


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 أغسطس 2012)

*عبد المسيح سيصبح من الاشخاص المهمين في الدفاعيات على الانترنت، لكن عليه ان لا يمل، وان يقرا كثيرا، وان لا يفقد حس المرح. الرب يكون معه.*


----------



## Twin (15 أغسطس 2012)

*مش اعرفه كتير *
*ومش بشوفه في بروفيلي الا لتغير أسم موضوع ههههه*
*وطبعاً بما أنه من الأعضاء الجديدة وجه في وقت أنا عامل في خمول سنوي *
*فمفيش فرصة أتواصل معاه .... بس هو شكله أبن ناس  وأبن لربنا بجد*​


----------



## candy shop (16 أغسطس 2012)

عبد المسيح 

انه بتعجبنى ردوده فى المواضيع  الدينيه بالاخص 

خادم امين ربنا يباركه ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 صآحب ردود هآدفة ورؤية متميزهـ
ومشآركآتهـ فى قسم آلشبهآت جديرهـ بآلتقدير

 

  *.،*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (16 أغسطس 2012)

اكيد شخص جميل
بقول كده لانه مسبقش معرفه شخصيه بيه 
لكن اكيد هتشرف واكون سعيد بمعرفته
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2012)

> *قال عنه مولكا أنه مشروع محاور رائع*


عبد المسيح، مشروع محاور قوي جداً، هو مشروعي الخاص في الدفاعيات، هو وشخص آخر لهما نفس العمر، هو مولكا الجديد، أعطيه كل خلاصة فكري، أحاول تأسيسه بكل ما يفيده في المستقبل، سيكون له شأن كبير -إن إستمر- في الدراسات الكتابية بشكل عام وهو مجتهد وذكي، يحتاج بشكل كبير إلى إمتلاك أسلوب الحوار النقدي وهو ما سيعرفه عبر الأيام القادمة...​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 أغسطس 2012)

عبد المسيح
ربنا يديله نعمه ويستخدمه لمجد اسمه القدوس​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أغسطس 2012)

*اليوم لدينا عضوا*
* محبـــــــــــــوب*
* من الجميــــــــــع*
* فنـــــــــــــــــان *
* موهــــــــــــــوب*
* أصلــــــــــــــــــه*
* ابن للحنــــــــــــان*
* مواضيعـــــــــــــه*
* رووووووعه قول*
* كمااااااان وكمااااان*
* لو عدت صفاته*
* يمكن من فرحتى*
* قلبى يوقف أو*
* الناس يقووولوا*
* ده صــــــــــابه*
* جنااااااااااااااااان*
* العضو المبارك*
* يسطس الأنطونى*
*




*
* والسؤال*
* ماذا يمثل العضو المبارك*
* يسطس الأنطونى بالنسبة*
* لك؟*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

خادم وانسان كويس 
هو تعاملي معاه محدود قوي معلش فمعرفوش كويس


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

انا كمان للاسف ماليش تعامل كتير معاه
بس من خلال تعاملي البسيط وياه
حسيت ان يسطس شخص خدوم وهادي جدااااااااا
ودايما مشاركاتك رائعه وهادفه
ربنا يبارك خدمته وحياته


----------



## أَمَة (22 أغسطس 2012)

*يسطس الأنطونى*

غالي عشان هو اخو الغالي​


----------



## amgd beshara (22 أغسطس 2012)

خادم مبدع و افكارة حلوة جدا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اليوم لدينا عضوا*
> *
> محبـــــــــــــوب
> من الجميــــــــــع *
> ...





*يعنى إنتا يا سمعان *
*ماسبتليش حاجة أقولها بعد اللى إنتا قولتة ده *


*ولو أنا عديت*
* صفات يسطس الأنطونى *​*
*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * يمكن من فرحتى*
> * قلبى يوقف أو*
> * الناس يقووولوا*
> * ده صــــــــــابها*
> * جنااااااااااااااااان*


:t33::t33::t33:

+++++++++++++++

* العضو المبارك*
* يسطس الأنطونى*
*



*
*
أولاً 
إسمة غالى عليا جداً 
علشان أنا بحب 
أبونا القديس والراهب يسطس الأنطونى جداااا

ثانياً 
إنسان طيب جداً ومتواضع جداً 
وخدوم إلى أبعد ما يكون 
ولماح (بيفهمها وهى طايرة هههههههه)
وذكى جداً جداً
بيحب يفهم الشخص اللى قدامة كويس قبل الكلام معاه
ودمة خفيف أوى أوى  

طبعاً طالع لأختة 
الملكة هيلانة أم الملك قسطنطين هههههههه

وإذا معرفش يرد على موقف*
* مُعين يعمل نفسة ماقرأهاش **:beee:*
*بس أنا بلتمس له العذر دايماً 
علشان أنا الكبيرة :t33:

يسطس يمثل لى أخويا الصغير اللذيذ :spor22:
 اللى أنا مفتقداه فى حياتى 
 *​


----------



## white.angel (22 أغسطس 2012)

*استاذ يسطس من الشخصيات الهادئه الوديعه المتزنه ... *
*بركه لنا اننا نخدم معه *​


----------



## V mary (22 أغسطس 2012)

*ذوق وصاحب أفكار مميزة​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

أنسان محترم وتحسه هادي كدا 
 وأفكاره في الخدمه جمييله
ربنا يبارك خدمته ويحميه
​


----------



## candy shop (22 أغسطس 2012)

يسطس الانطونى 

انسان محترم جدا  وخادم محبوب 

وشخصيه هاديه 

ربنا يوفقه فى كل اعماله
​


----------



## Twin (22 أغسطس 2012)

*إنسان محترم ... وبحس من مشاركاته أنه راقي جداً وتحس أنه وأعوذ بالله مسيحي *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *إنسان محترم ... وبحس من مشاركاته أنه راقي جداً وتحس أنه وأعوذ بالله مسيحي *​


أ*عووووووووزم بالله بتتنكلم بجند لا لا لا أوعم تقول كدهما تانى.*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2012)

يسطس الانطونى 
انسان خدوم ومحترم 
ربنا يبارك حياته وخدمته ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 أغسطس 2012)

*اخي يسطس الأنطوني*
*حد جميل جدااااا وصعيدي زي حالاتنا ههههه*
*بجد شخصيه حلوه ربنا يباركه *​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أغسطس 2012)

يسطس حد بيخدم ومتحسش بيه


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أغسطس 2012)

اتمنى بقى تعملو فهرست للموضوع لانى عاوز ارد ع ناس كتيير ومعرفش استضافتو مين ومستضفتوش مين
فياريت اول مشاركه تتعدل ويتكتب الاسماء 
اللى تمت استضافتها عشان لو حد مكنش موجود يقدر يشارك فى اى وقت لاى شخص تمت استضافته


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2012)

بصراحة تامة (الأخ *يسطس الأنطوني*) الشخص الوحيد اللي يُطلق عليه نسمة المنتدى الهادئة الحلوة، وقلما ما تجد شخصية في مثل هذا الهدوء والسكينة، تدخل المنتدى بهدوء وتكتب في هدوء وتخرج في هدوء شديد، فهو نسمة لطيفة في حرّ صيف حارق تسعدك وتبهجك جداً، وأعتقد أن هذا الإحساس عند الجميع حقيقي، والكل يقدره تقدير خاص لأنه إنسان في منتهى الاحترام وتقدير الآخرين ولم أجد له تعليقاً قط أو حتى موضوعاً فيه إحراج لأحد ما، فهو من شيمته احترام الجميع وتقدير الكل ... لذلك الكل يهديه معي كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصه العزيز جداً ... 





​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> بصراحة تامة الشخص الوحيد اللي يُطلق عليه نسمة المنتدى الهادئة الحلوة، وقلما ما تجد شخصية في مثل هذا الهدوء والسكينة، تدخل المنتدى بهدوء وتكتب في هدوء وتخرج في هدوء شديد، فهو نسمة لطيفة في حرّ صيف حارق تسعدك وتبهجك جداً، وأعتقد أن هذا الإحساس عند الجميع حقيقي، والكل يقدره تقدير خاص لأنه إنسان في منتهى الاحترام وتقدير الآخرين ولم أجد له تعليقاً قط أو حتى موضوعاً فيه إحراج لأحد ما، فهو من شيمته احترام الجميع وتقدير الكل ... لذلك الكل يهديه معي كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصه العزيز جداً ...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*نفس الكلام اللى فى قلبى*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 أغسطس 2012)

يسطس عضو ذهبى واخ رائع وصديق ممتاز ... بيخدم فى هدوء 

ربنا يبارك حياته


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2012)

*ملحوظة تم عمل فهرس للموضوع فى رأس الموضوع بأسماء الأعضاء الذين تناولهم الموضوع وروابط المشاركة الأولى فى الموضوع لكل عضو.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

*يسطس شخص هادىء وطيب وتعامله مع الجميع باحترام بيخليه شخص محبوب 
ربنا يحميه   *


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2012)

يسطس حد طيب وخدوم ومتحسش بوجودة فى المنتدى على الرغم من تشجيعه للاعضاء وصغار النفوس وعلى الرغم من خدمته الكبيرة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> يسطس حد طيب وخدوم ومتحسش بوجودة فى المنتدى على الرغم من تشجيعه للاعضاء وصغار النفوس وعلى الرغم من خدمته الكبيرة



بس أنا بحس بوجودة 
بشوف إسمة مكتوب فى أخر الصفحة الرئيسية :ura1:


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أغسطس 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بس أنا بحس بوجودة
> بشوف إسمة مكتوب فى أخر الصفحة الرئيسية :ura1:


:sami6:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أغسطس 2012)

يسطس  معرفوش الحقيقه و مش اتعملت معاه-- بس لحظت هدوءه  حتى كمان فى مشاركاته- الرب يبارك تعب خدمته


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يسطس  معرفوش الحقيقه و مش اتعملت معاه--* بس لحظت هدوءه  *حتى كمان فى مشاركاته- الرب يبارك تعب خدمته



أيوة فعلاً هادى 
تقريباً مش بيطلع صوت خااالص


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 أغسطس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> :sami6:​



أبداً صدقنى
 ده أنا بقول الحقيقة 
فعلاً توقيعك لأكثر من رااائع


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أغسطس 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أيوة فعلاً هادى
> تقريباً مش بيطلع صوت خااالص


لأ لو ضغطتى عليه بيطلع صوت
:gun::gun:
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2012)

*مشرفنـــــــــــــــا
دايما منورنـــــــا
وبمشاركــــــــاته 
مفرحنـــــــــــــا
ولما بيغيـــــــب
اكيد بيزعلنــــــا
ماهو اكيد حبيبنا
لأنه ابـــن بــــار
لمخلصـــــــــنا
المشرف
Twin




والســـــــــــــــــــــؤال
ماذا يمثل المشرف Twin بالنسبة لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> المشرف
> Twin
> 
> ...




كل ردودة فى قسم الأسئلة المسيحية 
فى الصميم وبتعجبنى جداً جداً 
ربنا يبارك حياتة وخدمتة 

وطبعا * Twin *أخ غالى علينا كلنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

توبن
صديق غالي غير انه انسان مرهف الحس
وشاعر مميز ومبدع في كتاباته
له رونق خاص واسلوب مميز في مشاركاته
ومشرف رائع حقيقي

والاهم من كله دا
وحقيقي بيعجبني جدا قوة ايمانه 
وانه دايما متمسك بوعود ربنا 
رغم كل الظروف اللي بتمر عليه


وغير انه مدبساتي درجه اولي
هو عارف بقي
وكفايه كدا بقي عشان الفضايح


----------



## grges monir (26 أغسطس 2012)

شخصية مميزة فى روددها
السهل الممتنع زيى  مبيقولوا
وكمان  لما بيكون رايق بتطلع منة افيهات تحف


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أغسطس 2012)

*خادم هادئ موهوب محبوب مثقف
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ​​​​*المشرف*
> *Twin*
> *
> 
> ...


 *مين " توين " دة ؟!!*
*معرفوش ...يكونش دة الجدع بتاع جنوب افريئيا ؟:ura1:*
*بادور دايماً على مواضيعه ولما بيشارك عندى فى أى موضوع بازغرط ....*
*وهو جدع ( وعدنى ببطارية أريكسون 888 )*
*وهسحب الجدعنة منه لو ماجبهاش :smile01*


----------



## amgd beshara (26 أغسطس 2012)

زكي و لية مشاركات اكتر من رائعة و دمة خفيف جدا
ربنا يحفظة و يزيدة من كل نعمة​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

مش ليا كلام معاه
بس بحس انه انسان مميز
وبتعجبني ردوده 
ربنا يباركه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*twin مشرف لبق 

بالنسبة لى مرة قفل لى موضوع كنت عاملاه بأسلوب لبق 

ففرحت منه جدا و لم أتضايق من الغلق

أنا إتضايقت إن المناقشات إتقفلت بس 

لكن هو رائع و لبق​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

مشآركآتهـ وردودهـ
*بتتميز بأسلوب رشيق وفكر مميز*



 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2012)

توين انسان رائع بمعنى الكلمه واخ وصديق 
وفوق كل ده خادم جميل جدا 
وشاعر حساس  وكل اشعاره وبدون مبالغه بتعجب الكل 
هو كمان محب للكل  
ودايما رامى حموله على الله  عنده ايمان قوى 
هو شخصيه محبوبه  وبيحب الكل 
انا بتمناله ربنا يوفقه فى كل اعماله 
ويحققله كل اللى بيمناه 
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*توين شخص حبّوب وقريب على القلب، مش متكبر ولا يؤثر وجوده في الاشراف على قربه من "الشعب". من صفاته الجميلة عدم التحّزب، ولو منه 100 في مصر كان الدنيا بخير.

واخر دعوانا ان اللهم ابعت لتوين بنت الحلال، اللي تكون twin روحه :new4:*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 أغسطس 2012)

اتعاملت معاه مره وهو انسان في قمه الروعه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 أغسطس 2012)

>>>  + [Twin] بسيط   و   متواضع  و  وديع كتلة من الحس المرهف .::وكتلة من خفة الظل والهدؤء..:وكتلة من الادب الجم ودماثة الخلق العفيف ..: تجاورت معه فى قسم الاخبار المسيحية والعامة. وبالذات باب  "*عناوين ملفتة فى الاخبار  إكتب تعليقك عليها* "  منتهى الادب والحساسية 
ومنتهى  خفة الظل 
الرب يبارك أخويا (تـــــوين )  بيتهيالى  أنه إستوحى  إسمه من إسم القديس الرسول  توماس التؤآم .. الرب يديم له نعمة التألق والتوفيق....محبتى وتقديري لشخصه الغالى +


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2012)

توين كان حد زاكرتى اول عضو اعلق على كلامه هنا فى المنتدى--- 
اعتقد تكلمنا مره واحده ---نقدت مشاركه له و هو شرح لى وجه نظره --هو انسان طيب -- مثل ما كلنا عارفين هو الطير المهاجر-- بس بعده عن بلده مش بعده عن خدمته و محبته للكل--
اعتقد هو بيحب تقدير الى قدامه الفعلى خصوصا لما هو يخدم بزمه بجد--
 ده غير انه مميز جدا جدا فى كتاباته
الرب يبارك حياتك و يديم محبته و يبارك خدمته-


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2012)

توين
افتحوا قلبى تلاقوا توين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أغسطس 2012)

*توين متكلمتش معاه قبل كدة مباشرة 
بس متابعة مشاركاته و مواضيعه .. انسان محترم جدا و محبوب جدا بالرغم من انه مشرف ( و معرفش هو ازاى بيجمع بين الاتنين ) .. مشاركاته مميزة و دمه خفيف .. يعنى فى المجمل كدة انسان كويس جدا جدا جدا *


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *توين متكلمتش معاه قبل كدة مباشرة
> بس متابعة مشاركاته و مواضيعه .. انسان محترم جدا و محبوب جدا بالرغم من انه مشرف ( و معرفش هو ازاى بيجمع بين الاتنين ) .. مشاركاته مميزة و دمه خفيف .. يعنى فى المجمل كدة انسان كويس جدا جدا جدا *



ياساتر يارب
ليه هما المشرفين وحشين قوي كدا ؟
شكلك بتعكي يا شقاوة الحقي نفسك بقي
من المشرفين واستخبي احسنلك :act23:


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2012)

انسان طيب وجميل
قلبو ابيض وخفيف
تحسى انو يحمل قلب طفل صغير


----------



## Twin (28 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مشرفنـــــــــــــــا*​
> *دايما منورنـــــــا*
> *وبمشاركــــــــاته *
> *مفرحنـــــــــــــا*
> ...


 
*كتر خيرك حبيبي ... كلام كبير عليا ومستحقهوش *​


----------



## Twin (28 أغسطس 2012)

*هو أنا ممكن أرد في الموضوع علي الناس ال عبرتني *
*والا نكتفي بالتقيم *​


----------



## aymonded (28 أغسطس 2012)

Twin أخ لي أحبه من قلبي رغم من أن تعاملنا معاً في أضيق الحدود بس بصراحة حبيته من أول مرة، أو نظرة زي بعضو، مع أننا لم نرى بعضنا البعض، ولكنه أخ باحس بحزمه ومحبته الحلوة، وفي منتهى الزوق بصارحة وباحس أنه أخلاق، هذا من واقع تعاملي معه مع أنه كان قليلاً واتمنى أنه يكبر ويكون كتير لأني أحب اتعرف على شخصه الحبيب أكثر وأكثر...طالباً من الله أن يملأ حياته أفراح سماوية لا تزول، ...
​


----------



## aymonded (28 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *هو أنا ممكن أرد في الموضوع علي الناس ال عبرتني *
> *والا نكتفي بالتقيم *​



عادي يا جميل ممكن ترد طبعاً وايه اللي يمنع !!! المهم أنك تقبل منا كل حب وتقدير، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2012)

متعملتش معاه
بس توين معروف بخدمتة وطيبتة
وكتاباتة الجميلة
ربنا يباركه​


----------



## أَمَة (30 أغسطس 2012)

يحلو لي دائما بخاطبة* توين* بـــِ "*أمير إبن ملك الملوك*" 

ما هو مخفي من غلاوته عندي أكبر بكثير من ظاهرها.


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2012)

بحسه شبهى فى الطباع


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2012)

لى رجاء بعد ما تخلص استضافة توين
يتم السماح لنا بيوم او يومين
للرد ع الاعضاء اللى مردناش عليهم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لى رجاء بعد ما تخلص استضافة توين
> يتم السماح لنا بيوم او يومين
> للرد ع الاعضاء اللى مردناش عليهم


*استضافة توين انتهت بالفعل اتفضل رد على اى عضو تمت استضافته سابقا وياريت بالمرة لو فيه ترشيحات لاعضاء معينين عايزين نستضيفهم فى اقرب وقت يتم الافصاح عنهم برسايل خاصة لى.*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*عضو رائع جدا و خلوق و محترم و ظريف جدا ^ــــــــــــــــــ^*


----------



## Twin (1 سبتمبر 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *استضافة توين انتهت بالفعل *


*يا* *عمنا كتر خيرك ... وبجد أنا اتشرفت بكل ال قال كلمة في حقي ... ربنا يبارك حياتهم *



*عامة أنا هسيب الموضوع لمينا بقي يرد ع الحبايب ... وبالمرة ياريت يرد بالنيابة عني *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2012)

طالما الإسم ف عنوان الموضوع نقول رأينا بقى 
توين شخصية محترمة جدا و من ردودو  و ردود الناس   باين 
عليه من المحبوبين جدا هنا 
الله يوفقه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*عضونا النهاردة مش محتاج تعريف
ماهو حبيب للكــــــــــــــــــــل
من اشهر كلماته عبارة يا اجمل أخ حلو
لسانه دايما بينقط شهد وفل
ماهو بكــــــــــــلام ربنا مليان
المشرف
aymonded





والتساؤل
ماذا يمثل المشرف aymonded بالنسبة لك؟

*​


----------



## amgd beshara (2 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذ بجد فعلا بمعني الكلمة اتمني اني اتعلم منة 
و رجل صلاة في كل كلماتة بيبان تشبعة بكلمة الله 
مواضيعة كلمة رائعة قليلة جدا قدامها كلها و لا توفيه حقة 
فكلماتة كلها مملوءة بالنعمة الالهية كما يري الجميع
ربنا يزيدة من كل بركة و حكمة و يكلل كل مجهوداتة و تعبة في الخدمة بحسب غناة في المجد


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2012)

دا حبيبى الغالى
بجد مهما قولت كلام فية
مش هفوية حقو
حقيقى ابنربناااااااااا بجداااااااااااا
وانااشكركربناانوعرفنى على استاذى
الغالى ايمن
يا اجمل اخ حلو
على قلبى


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذ ايمن من يوم ما دخل المنتدي
وهو 
خادم امين لنشر كلمه الله
شعله صلاه لاجل الجميع
حكيم جدا ومحب وصادق في تعامله مع الكل
انسان بمعني الكلمه
ربنا يبارك حياته وخدمته لتثمر اكثر
ويأتي بالثمر المطلوب ثلاثين وستون ومائه
امين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*aymonded شخص خادم بهدوء:94:​ *


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*aymonded*

*أجمل و أحلى أخ لي في الموقع ^ــــــــ^*

*ربي يحفظه و يخليه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

أستآذ* أيمن *خآدم بمعنى آلكلمة


 

*.،*​


----------



## اليعازر (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*مرشد روحي...*


ربنا يبارك خدمته.


.


----------



## Twin (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخ حلو *


*وبجد هو من ضمن الناس ال تحس انهم ولاد ربنا اوي*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*الأستاذ أيمن كنز من كنوز الإنترنت، وليس المنتدى وحده. هاديء وإيجابي ويبعد عن التوتر، هذا بالإضافة الى المعرفة والخبرة الروحية والحياة بنعمة الروح القدس، وكل هذا هو ما ينقصنا جدا. عندما أطلب من الحبيب أيمن ان يُصلّي من أجلي فكأني أطلب هذا من أحد القديسين، لذلك فأنا أطمع دائما في صلاواته. وهو فوق هذا كله، مليء بالمحبة ومتواضع. أصلّي الى الرب أن يحفظ الأخ أيمن، بحيث لا يكل أبدا ولا تفتُر همّته في مدّنا بحرارة الروح الذي يملأه.*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*استاز ايمن استازى الا سامحلى اشاكل فيه براحتى بدون ما يزهق او يمل
يعنى من الاخر بيتعامل مع الاطفال بطفوليتهم زي حالاتى كدة ومع الكبار زيهم
ووقت الجد بيقلب هههههههه بتلاقيه فى كل توبيك روحى يكتبلك مقالات طويله عريضه 
هو بالنسبالى بابا التاتى ^_**


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذى وانكلى aymonded
مثقف، هادى، حكيم، مشاركاته لها دور فعال، خادم أمين.. 

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذ aymonded
 انسان رائع وطيب ويحب الخير
ويتميز بالهدوء والحكمة
ربنا يوفقه في خدمته الروحية​


----------



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2012)

أمممممممممممممم أنا حاسس أني وقعت في شرّ أعمالي، الأخ الحبيب الرائع سمعان جيت ابعت له اسماء اصطادني أنا، وأنا أشكركم يا إخوتي لأن محبتكم تجعلكم دائماً تتغاضوا عن العيوب وتكتبوا حسب قلبكم الحلو المملوء بالمحبة الحلوة التي تعطر المنتدى بنسائم السلام والفرح الحقيقي؛ أقبلوا مني كل الاحترام والتقدير الدائم لشخصكم الجميل، كونوا دائماً معافين آمين
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> *أمممممممممممممم أنا حاسس أني وقعت في شرّ أعمالي، الأخ الحبيب الرائع سمعان جيت ابعت له اسماء اصطادني أنا، وأنا أشكركم يا إخوتي لأن محبتكم تجعلكم دائماً تتغاضوا عن العيوب وتكتبوا حسب قلبكم الحلو المملوء بالمحبة الحلوة التي تعطر المنتدى بنسائم السلام والفرح الحقيقي؛ أقبلوا مني كل الاحترام والتقدير الدائم لشخصكم الجميل، كونوا دائماً معافين آمين
> *


*

 زمان في ابتدائي في المدارس الحكومي 
كان الطلبه بيحبوا يتبرعوا بحاجات للفصل 
علبه كباشير " طباشير "
بشاوره " اسفنجه لمسح الصبوره "
عصايه للمدرس 

وكان في عرف في الفصل عندنا ان اللي كان يجيب عصايه كان لازم يتضرب بيها الاول 
اعتقد ان ده بقي اللي حصل معاك يا اجمل اخ حلو هههههههههههه

*​


----------



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> زمان في ابتدائي في المدارس الحكومي
> كان الطلبه بيحبوا يتبرعوا بحاجات للفصل
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه يا ريت اللي جرى ما كان، واشكرك على التحليل المدرسي للموضوع، طبيب نفساوي حضرتك ههههههههههههه، والحمد لله مش جبت شومه ولا عصايه، ربنا يخليك يا جميل ودايماً تسعدنا كلنا بحضورك الجميل معنا في كل موضوع ومكان ... النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

طبعاا استاذي الغالي
خادم بمعني الكلمه -مثقف دينيا جداا-متواضع-
دمه ذي العسل هههه
ولي الشرف ان اتكلم معاه
ربنا يباركه ويحميه
​


----------



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> طبعاا استاذي الغالي
> خادم بمعني الكلمه -مثقف دينيا جداا-متواضع-
> دمه ذي العسل هههه
> ولي الشرف ان اتكلم معاه
> ...




متأكده انه عسل مع ان كتير قالوا انه طحينة، ههههههههه
ربنا يخليكي وانتِ اللي أخت رائعة بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى
النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## أَمَة (3 سبتمبر 2012)

لازم تجرب الطحينة مع العسل يا ايمن.

هي مش لذيذة المذاق فقط ولكن فيها شفاء للقحة و*لتنقية القصبة الهوائية فتساعد المرء على إستنشاق الهواء النقي.*
 
وانت يا أيمن العسل مع الطحينة في هذا المنتدى.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*المعلم
الاستاذ
الخادم
الطبيب
الدارس لكلمة الله بتعليم الاباء

بتعلم منه جدا رغم اني بشاكسة كتير
*​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

أمة قال:


> لازم تجرب الطحينة مع العسل يا ايمن.
> 
> هي مش لذيذة المذاق فقط ولكن فيها شفاء للقحة و*لتنقية القصبة الهوائية فتساعد المرء على إستنشاق الهواء النقي.*
> 
> وانت يا أيمن العسل مع الطحينة في هذا المنتدى.



الله يخليكي يا أمي الحبيبة في شخص ربنا يسوع
وصلواتك الحلوة هي معونة لي مع صلوات كل إخوتي الأحباء
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم مع كل إخوتي الأحباء لقلبي جداً
​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *المعلم
> الاستاذ
> الخادم
> الطبيب
> ...



احلى مشاكسه من أخ احبه من قلبي صدقاً
بس خلي بالك: حذاري تسمع مني وصفات طبية
هههههههههههههههههه انت اللي هاتندم ومش هاتلحق تروح المستشفي، انت حر بقى 
______________
وكلنا بنتعلم من بعضنا البعض يا أجمل أخ حلو لقلبي فعلاً
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (3 سبتمبر 2012)

قلمه رائعه


----------



## oesi no (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*الحج ايمن صاحب البيت 
بصوا انا الاول مكنتش بطيق اشوفله مشاركات  لانى كنت بحب نظام المشاركات اللى هو اخطف واجرى 
فكانت مشاركاته بالنسبه لى تقيله ومش بتعوذ تتخطف
ولكن بعد متابعة ارائه  ومشاركات كتير ليه فى كتير من المواضيع الشائكة بقيت احب اتفرج واستمتع بردوده وبطريقه سرده وتحليله لجوانب ممكن متكونش خطرت ليك على بال
كتير جدا بس صوت الله من على لسان مشاركاته 
اكاد اكون واثق ان الروح القدس بداخله  يعمل بقووووه 
هتقولولى ازاى حج وازاى جواه الروح القدس 
هقولكم ان الله قادر ان يخرج من الجافى حلاوة 
وبعدين متقفوش على الواحدة يعنى 
مش اسلوب
*​


----------



## candy shop (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ايمن بصراحه مهما اقول مش هقدر اوفيه حقه 

هو انسان بجد رائع وخادم  متميز بأسلوبه الحلو 

مواضعيه كلها مفيده وجميله 

هو ابن المسيح بتعاليمه وخدمته 

ربنا يباركه ويوفقه فى كل اعماله ويزيده نعمه ​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> قلمه رائعه



أنت الرائع حقيقي، النعمة معك​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *الحج ايمن صاحب البيت
> بصوا انا الاول مكنتش بطيق اشوفله مشاركات  لانى كنت بحب نظام المشاركات اللى هو اخطف واجرى
> فكانت مشاركاته بالنسبه لى تقيله ومش بتعوذ تتخطف
> ولكن بعد متابعة ارائه  ومشاركات كتير ليه فى كتير من المواضيع الشائكة بقيت احب اتفرج واستمتع بردوده وبطريقه سرده وتحليله لجوانب ممكن متكونش خطرت ليك على بال
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش هخانقف على الواحده يا جميل خالص
_______________________
بس بكل أمانة في كلمتك الحلوة الأخيرة بجد عندك حق فيها فعلاً
أجدت فيها بكل صدق وإخلاص يا محبوب الله الحلو
لأن الله فعلاً يُخرج من الجافي حلاوة وهذه حقيقه عشتها في واقع حياتي كخبرة
أقبل مني كل التقدير وأشكرك من أجل تحليلك الدقيق للغاية، النعمة تملأ حياتك فرحاً آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ايمن بصراحه مهما اقول مش هقدر اوفيه حقه
> 
> هو انسان بجد رائع وخادم  متميز بأسلوبه الحلو
> 
> ...



فقط صلي من أجلي يا أختي الحلوة في المسيح الرب
النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## The Antiochian (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*قديس المنتدى*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

أيمن شخصية رائعة واخ ممتاز وخادم امين بمعنى الكلمة
ومصمم جرافيك ماهر وبيقدم المساعدة المميزة لاى حد  
ربنا يبارك حياتة وخدمته


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2012)

اخى الغالى ايمن
هو انسان رائع الجمال ---اختبر الرب بجد-- اشعر بسكون الرب فيه-- اشعر بمحبه الرب تملاء كيانه و تسكب على من حوله....
اشعر بمعنى المحبه" اللتى كان يقصدها الرب و يطلبها منا" فيه...
اشعره انسان هادى-- خادم متميز-- يقبل الاخر مهما كان وضعه و مرتبته الإمانيه..
يتميز بمواضيعه الدينيه الرائعه-- يتميز بردوده المملوئه قوه روحيه جميله-
يتميز بتصميماته التى لها طابع مختلف...
ده غير طبعا شعره الذى يتقنه عندما يكتب و يتئمل فى ربه--
اما الشعر التانى بئا الى بيحطهلنا علشان منفهمش حاجه و ننسا الكلمتين العربى الى عارفنهم هههههههه فهو بيتميز بردو فى كدا ههههههههه
ده غير إنه يتميز بروح جميله -- روح مرحه روح فكاهيه--سريع الضحك--
اتخيله إنسان لا تفارق الإبتسامه وجهه حتى فى اشد تعبه و اشد و اقسى ظروفه...
 كفايا كدا بئا  و نبداء  نبخر :yaka: لحسن يتحسد هههههههههههههههه
 الرب يبارك حياته و خدمته


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قديس المنتدى*​



لنصلي أن يلبسنا الله كلنا قوة القداسة التي بدونها لا يُعاين أحد الرب
​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> أيمن شخصية رائعة واخ ممتاز وخادم امين بمعنى الكلمة
> ومصمم جرافيك ماهر وبيقدم المساعدة المميزة لاى حد
> ربنا يبارك حياتة وخدمته



ربنا يخليك يا جميل مع إني لا رائع ولا حاجة انا مقصر كتير فعلاً
المهم صلي من اجلي كثيراً لأني بصلواتكم بتقوى فعلاً
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اخى الغالى ايمن
> هو انسان رائع الجمال ---اختبر الرب بجد-- اشعر بسكون الرب فيه-- اشعر بمحبه الرب تملاء كيانه و تسكب على من حوله....
> اشعر بمعنى المحبه" اللتى كان يقصدها الرب و يطلبها منا" فيه...
> اشعره انسان هادى-- خادم متميز-- يقبل الاخر مهما كان وضعه و مرتبته الإمانيه..
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعني مش افتكرتي غير الشعر العربي الأصيل 
ومش تخافي مش هاتحسد ولا هاتحقد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وعلى راي الشاعر
​ 

ألا انعم  صباحا  أيها  الربع  وانطق   ***   وحدث حديث الركب إن شئت واصدق
وحدث   بأن   زالت   بليل   حمولهم   ***   كنحل  من   الأعراض   غير   منبق
جعلن    حوايا    واقتعدن     قعائدا   ***   وحففن  من  حوك  العراق   المنمق
وفوق    الحوايا     غزلة     وجآذر   ***   تضمخن  من  مسك   ذكي   وزنبق
فأتبعتهم  طرفي  وقد   حال   دونهم   ***   غوراب   رمل   ذي   آلاء   وشبرق
على   إثر   حي    عامدين    لنية   ***   فحلوا   العقيق   أو   ثنية    مطرق


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعني مش افتكرتي غير الشعر العربي الأصيل
> 
> ومش تخافي مش هاتحسد ولا هاتحقد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وعلى راي الشاعر​
> ...


 
 فعلا فعلا كل كلمه مكتوبه ليك حق فيها إلا غوراب  رمل دى ههههههههههههههههههه
 حرام عليك---  قال مطرق - شكلى انا اخذت مطرق على دماغى :t32: ههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فعلا فعلا كل كلمه مكتوبه ليك حق فيها إلا غوراب  رمل دى ههههههههههههههههههه
> حرام عليك---  قال مطرق - شكلى انا اخذت مطرق على دماغى :t32: ههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه لأ مش مطرق دية ثنية مطرق :scenic:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t17:
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 سبتمبر 2012)

أستاذ أيمن من أعمدة المنتدى الأساسيين
أو بتعبير كتابى هو ملح المنتدى " أنتم ملح الأرض"
ربنا يبارك خدمته الرائعه
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 سبتمبر 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عضونا النهاردة مش محتاج تعريف
> 
> ماهو حبيب للكــــــــــــــــــــل
> من اشهر كلماته عبارة يا اجمل أخ حلو
> ...



*بصراحة الإخوة قالوا كل الكلام اللى كنت عايزة أقولة 

 الأخ أيمن أجمل 
من أجمل أخ حلو فى الدنيا كلها مش المنتدى بس 

وده اللى بيخلية حبيب الكل 
ربنا يبارك حياتة ويمتعة بالحياة مع المسيح 

إبعتلى آخر تصميماتك بقا * :new5:


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> أستاذ أيمن من أعمدة المنتدى الأساسيين
> أو بتعبير كتابى هو ملح المنتدى " أنتم ملح الأرض"
> ربنا يبارك خدمته الرائعه
> ​



ده بس من قلبك الكبير الحلو العمران بمحبة الله يا أجمل أخ حلو
صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً، طالباً من الله أن يملأ حياتك أفراح وسلام دائم آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *بصراحة الإخوة قالوا كل الكلام اللى كنت عايزة أقولة
> 
> الأخ أيمن أجمل
> من أجمل أخ حلو فى الدنيا كلها مش المنتدى بس
> ...



ربنا يخليكي لينا كلنا ودائماً منوره المنتدى بحضورك الرائع فيه
ويهبك اله فيض من النعمة مع وافر السلام وتمجيد اسمه في حياتك دائماً
بس أنا شامم في آخر الكلام ريحة طمع هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Critic (3 سبتمبر 2012)

اجمل اخ حلو :flowers:


----------



## چاكس (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاستاذ أيمن .. انسان جميل جدا من جواه و شخصية محترمة و دايما حواره بيكون عقلانى و متفاهم جدا جدا 
بجد شخصية فريدة نادرة جدا متلاقيهاش كتير دلوقتى .
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (3 سبتمبر 2012)

أ أيمن حد بحبه جداا بحترمه زي والدي
شخص محترم جدااا ومش هقول تاني عشان الشيطان ما يحسدوش 
سلام لشخصه العزيز ​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2012)

اخ ايمن مش عارفه اقول عنك ايه بس انت خادم بكل معنى الكلمة 
انا بتعلم منك :flowers:


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

بصراحة دايماً تحرجوني بزوقكم ومش عارف ارد اقول ايه
ويا أخ *Critic* أنت اللي أحلى أخ حلو
وانا اللي مهما ما قلت مش هاعرف ارد على كلامكم بجد
كونوا معاً معافين دائماً
​


----------



## V mary (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*مواضيعة كلها روحانية جميلة 
وبعدين بيرد بمحبة وصبر وهدوء حتي لو كان اللي قدامة عصبي وقال كلام مش كويس 
فبصراحة ابن للمسيح 
وانا شخصيا بعتز بكتابتة وردودة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو اخ رائع حقيقى بتعلم منه كتير ومن محبته للجميع وخادم للكلمه بعتبره اضافه مثمره لفريق الخدمه فى المنتدى
ربنا يباركه ويعطيه القوه والمقدره ويعوضه كل تعب ..*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شخصيه راااائعه


----------



## aymonded (5 سبتمبر 2012)

على فكرة يا إخوتي أنتم الأروع مش أنا، وأنتم الأجمل فعلاً وحضوركم في المنتدى له مذاق خاص
لأنكم أحباء الله المقدسين في الحق والمدعوون لحياة أبدية لا تزول 
وشخصيتكم لها تميزها الواضح في المنتدى 
أقبلوا مني كل الاحترام والتقدير
النعمة تغمر قلوبكم فرحاً وسلاماً آمين
​


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*استاذ ايمن من الشخصيات الجميله اللى اتعرفت عليها هنا *
*بالأضافه الى انه فنان بكل معنى الكلمه*
*بنحس انه سراج مضئ لاى شخص محتاج يفهم*
*بالأضافه الى سعة صدره واحتماله *
*مكسب لينا ان بيننا اخ حلو زى استاذ ايمن *​


----------



## aymonded (5 سبتمبر 2012)

المكسب الحقيقي يا أختي أنني ربحتكم إخوة أحباء 
فالمكسب مكسبي أنا والغنى أصبح غناي أنا لأني اغتنيت بمحبتكم جميعاً
لذلك اُهدي كل من في المنتدى ارق مشاعر المحبة الأخوية الصادقة 
لأنكم صرتم جميعاً إخوتي الأعزاء بلا تمييز أو تفرق
لكم مني جميعاً تحية الأخ لإخوته الأشقاء
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*استاذ ايمن انسان محب جدا ورائع وهادئ ويخدم ربنا من كل قلبه
مواضيعه اكثر من رائعة ومفيدة جدا
تعلمت من ردوده كثيرا
ربنا يستخدمه اكثر لمجد اسمه القدوس ويباركه​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*من غير لف ودوران
ولا كـــــــــــــلام كتير 
وقــــــــــــــــــــــــولان
عضونــــــــــــــا
محاور ومشرف
 وفنــــــــــــــان 
وله صولات وجوالات
فى حوار الأديان
اصله ده كله وزنه
وهبه من الحنان
العضو
Molka Molkan
والتساؤل 
ماذا يمثل المشرفMolka Molkanبالنسبة لك؟

*​


----------



## amgd beshara (5 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذ مولكا موسوعة و فنان جدا في الحوار 
دة غير انة محترم جدا و لسانة عفيف برغم كل الضغوط
ربنا يبارك خدمتة و حياتة و يزيدة من كل نعمة و بركة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ​​​​*فى حوار الأديان*
> ​*العضو*
> *Molka Molkan*
> ​


* أتعلمت منه كتير ...وانتهز الفرصة واقوله ألف مبروك على الخطوبة ...ولو انى عرفت من برة *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*مولكا أنشط خادم مسيحي على الإنترنت كله سابقا، مُرتبط حاليا *


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*Molka Molkan*
هو شخص ذو علم غزير ومثقف جداً ودارس متعمق جداً فى شتى المجالات المسيحية
ربنا يحميه و يستخدمه لمجد إسمه القدوس​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 سبتمبر 2012)

تعلمن منه كثيرا
اسوبه الكتابي في الردود مميز جداااااااااا وممتع
خادم نشيط جدااا وبيحب يخدم الكل
ربنا يباركك استاذي الغالي MOLKA
ومبروك مره تانيه علي الخطوبه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 سبتمبر 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> Molka Molkan
> والتساؤل
> ...



*مولكا أستاذ فى الدفاعيات الاهوتيه 

كفاية الدورة اللى خدناها على إيديه

أنا بعت لك التهانى على الخطوبة على الفيس بوك

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مولكا كان اول واحد اشوف اسمه قبل ما اعرف إن فى منتدى اسمه منتدى الكنيسه 
كنت فى منتدى اسلامى و استلامونى شكوه و راحو جابولى صوره من كلام مولكا --- فقولت لهم طيب معلش حقكم عليا هو اكيد ميقصدش-- امسحوها فيا و يمكن الكلام الى قبل كدا هو الى خلاه يرد كدا -- و جيت هنا بعد فتره كبيره--- و اتفاجئت بمولكا 
تابعته و تابعت ردوده-- انسان جميل.. معلوماته كثيره--
اسلوبه مميز..
فرحت بخدمته و بعت له ورد فى موضوع لو معك ورده تديها لمين  هههههههههههه
كنت عايزا اشكره على مجهوده و خصوصا فى دوره اللاهوت الدفاعى( الى للاسف معرفتش اتابعها علشان النت كان عندى صعب.)

و شايفا الناس عماله تبارك على الخطوبه-- الف مبروك يا مولكا و عقبال الفرح يا رب--و يا رب يتمم لك كل شىء على خير و بسلام و يجمع قلوبكم فى حضنه و يبقا بيتك كنيسه صغيره تعيش فيها فى فرح و محبه دائما...


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الأخ الحبيب مولكا مولكان، أخ فعلاً نشيط جداً دائب الوصول لأفضل خدمة يقدمها دائماً بلا توقف أو كسل أو تراخي، يريد أن الكل يتعلَّم ويريد أن الكل ينجح ويصل لكل ما هو فيه تعليم واضح في الحق بلا تأخير أو تقاعس، وهو دائم الجمع مثل النحلة النشيطة التي لا تهدأ إلى أن تجمع العسل كله، لذلك لا يترك شاردة او وراده تعبر من امامه مدققاً فيها وأن صلحت يعلن عنها في كل مكان بدون سكوت أو صمت... لذلك أطلب من الله له أيام ملؤها فرح سماوي فيها ملء الحكمة وقوة الله ونعمته حتى يخدم بكل تدبير حسن حسب توجيهات الروح القدس بعيون مفتوحه على أمجاد ملكوت الله في سر التقوى بطاعة الإيمان الحي، طالباً أيضاً أن يوفقه في أمور حياتك ويعطيه النجاح في كل شيء ويبارك خطوبته ويتممها بإكليل صالح حسب الوحدة الذي يعطيها الروح القدس لكل زوجين اتفقوا أن يحيوا حياة التقوى معاً... وليكن معافي دائماً باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 سبتمبر 2012)

> Molka Molkan
> والتساؤل
> ماذا يمثل المشرفMolka Molkanبالنسبة لك؟


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
هذا المشرف المبارك من*أعـــــــــــــــــــــــز الـــــــــــــــــرجــــــال​*.
..* من أعـــــــظم الــــرجـــــال​.*.. 
 وهو الذى  أثبت   *أن السبب**فى الحب*  هو القلب أولا وأخيراً  لا العين ..أحببه   عقلي ووجدانى  وقلبي  وروحى .... لم تره عيناى قط وقد لا أتعرف عليه شخصياً بصورة مباشرة بيننا عدة الاف كيلومترات فى الاوطان ..
توطدت علاقتى به   على مدار  ثلاث سنوات كاملة منذ قررت تفعيل عضويتى بمنتدى الكنيسة الذى كنت اتابعه لمدة سنتين بدون تسجيل عضوية سابقاً ...
وكثيراً ما أجد له ردود ومدونات فى منتديات عديده أخرى ,,
+أعلن وألمح إلى قرب  تغيبه عن الانترنت وعن الدفاعيات .
+  الحقيقة  إذا هذا الانسان  تغييب عن الانترنت  ...*.أنا أعتبرها  ثانى خسارة خسرها القبط *- فى السنوات الاخيرة - بعد نياحة البابا شنودة  الثالث - وهذا فى تقديري بدون أدنى مجاملة او مبالغة .. أتمنى أن يعدل عن قراره . واصلي للرب  أن يهيئ  له الوقت الكافى والظروف الكافية للتواجد فى مكانه فى الخدمة الذى   لن يمكن لاحد ان يملؤءه غيره.


----------



## candy shop (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مولكا خادم رائع ونشيط 

ومثقف ومحاور رائع  هو مكسب حقيقى للمنتدى 

ربنا يبارك خدمته ويوفقه فى كل اعماله
​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *كتر خيرك حبيبي ... كلام كبير عليا ومستحقهوش *​



عذراً يا توين لقد حاولت الرد عليك لكنك مقفل بروفايلك 
لكن سأحاول الدخول ثاني وثالث ارجو ان تكون يومها موجود


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 سبتمبر 2012)

لم اتعامل معه عن قرب


----------



## Fady Elmasry (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*للاسف انا لسه جديد فى العائلة مولود جديد يعنى ربنا يكرمنى و يعرفنى عليكم واحد واحد ... ^_^*​


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*Molka Molkan*

*الظاهر منه لا يعطيه حقه*
*لأن الظاهر الذي يبدو قاسيا*
*يخفي داخله إنسانا طيبا ومحبا يريد الخلاص للجميع*

*الرب يبارك خدمنه وحياته *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan


حكاية
خدمة .....و ..... قاموس .....و.......إسلوب 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*عضونـــــــــــــا دكتور مصرى*
*حبيــــــــــــــــــــــب للكــــــــل*
*لمسيحة وخدمته واهب وقته ونفسه*
*متواضع بيعتبر نفسه تلميذ وهو *
*أكتر من أستـــــــــــــــــــــاذ*
*ردوده روعه وليه تنسيق متفرد بيه*
*لو فضلنا نتكلم عنه هنقول *
*حواديت وحكايات كمـــــــــــان *
*وكمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان*
*العضو المبارك*
*ElectericCurrent*
*




*
*والتساؤل*
*ماذا يمثل العضو المبارك ElectricCurrent بالنسبة لك؟*

​


----------



## amgd beshara (13 سبتمبر 2012)

استاااذ في الردود و لية اسلوب خاص بيتميز بية 
و دايما ردودة وافية علي كل نقطة مبتعديش منة حاجة
دة غير انه كتير بيشجعني بكلامة و تقييماتة 
ربنا يباركة و يزيدة من كل نعمة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*الحبيب إليكتريك مليء بالغيرة على الخدمة، ومعدنه من الداخل طيب جدا. لم أكن أعلم أنه طبيب، وهذا طبعا من طبعه المتواضع.*


----------



## أَمَة (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*ElectericCurrent*

إسم على مُسمّى

الشحنات الكهربائية اقصد العاطفية فيه تتجاوز الأمبيرات 

بس هو *محبوب جدا* على قلبي.​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 سبتمبر 2012)

أحبائي وأساتذة أساتذتى   - مرشديّ الروحيين  [  أ.سمعان الاخميمى تاسونى أمه -أ.كيرلس - أ.يوحنا المصري]
تواً الان فقط  على التو وفى اللحظة  إنتبهت إلى الموضوع الذى شمل تعليقاتكم و حديثكم الغالى الذى  طّوقتم بجمايلكم ولطفكم المستمد من روح الله -عنقي 
أشكر محبتكم وتشجيعكم لإن     تلميذكم الاصغر  موجود وصامد بفضل رعايتكم وتشجيعكم 
وببركة صلاواتكم  
تقبلوا عرفانى بالتقدير والامتنان لمحبتكم الجزيلة 
الرب يعوضكم ويكافئكم 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف   شكر :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*خادم في صمت
باحث ودارس
متواضع

*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 سبتمبر 2012)

أشكرك أستاذى أوريجانوس المصرى -وأطلب صلاواتك لا جل ضعفي
كم وكم تعلمت من مداخلاتك الشيقة
الرب يبارك فى   كل خدمة لاجل إسمه القدوس


----------



## aymonded (25 سبتمبر 2012)

العضو المبارك *ElectricCurrent *بالنسبة لي هو الغيرة المجسدة الواضحة بغيمان صريح لا يعرف المراوغة، حاد في طبعه بغيرة صالحة، يُذكرني بصوت يوحنا المعمدان الصارخ [ لا يحق لك ]، فهو جاد جداً في شخصيته عند الرد على كل ما يخالف الإنجيل الحي، وهو أخ عزيز عندي للغاية أكن له كل الاحترام والتقدير لأنه عزيز في عيني، شاكراً الله الحي على صداقته الحلوة التي تسعدني جداً، طالباً له ان يزداد غيره حسب مسرة مشيئة الله في روح الوداعة وتواضع يسوع الذي ملك على قلوبنا بالبرّ لنشبع برؤية نور وجهه المُحيي... ليته يقبل مني كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصه المبارك في كنيسة الله...​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

electric current أستاذ فى الرد على الشبهات ....بأسلوب راقى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*مدافع قوى و اسلوبه راقى و مهذب .. و مش عارفة ليه بحسه انسان طيب بدون اسباب كدة بس مجرد احساس *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

العضو الهادئ 
ربنا باركه ويحميه
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (29 سبتمبر 2012)

شمعه من أجمل الشموع المضيئه بالمنتدى
ربنا يبارك خدمته
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 سبتمبر 2012)

أرق  مشاعر العرفان  والتقدير لاساتذتى وإخوتى الاحباء  كل واحد بإسمه
صللوا  لاجلى الرب يبارك الخدمة لمجد إسمه القدوس 
وألف شكر لكم


----------



## Jesus is the truth (2 أكتوبر 2012)

استاذ راااااااااائع بحترم تعقيباتة وردودة جدا جدا جدا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

انا بحس انه استاذ و قاموس 
بتعلم منه جدا 
و نفسي اخد نعمة اني يبقى عندي القدرة على الرد 
و عندي المعلومات اللي تخليني اواجه ذيه 

ربنا يباركه و يعوضه على خدمته بجد​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*خآدم رآئع ومثآبر*
مشآركآتهـ تدل دآئماً على علمهـ ورقيهـ


ربنآ يبآركـ حيآتهـ وخدمتهـ

 
 

*.،*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*كان لقبه شمس الحق*
*اصله  عابر للمسيح شاهد*
*انه النور والحق*

*فى الحق اسد*
*شجاع ودايما للشيطان*
*كاشف وكاسف*

*محاور ممتاز *
*مكسب للمنتدى اصله ابن للمسيح*
*مفيش بعد كده كلام*


*المحاور*
*apostle.paul*
*والتساؤل *
*ماذا يمثل المحاور apostle.paul بالنسبة لك؟*
​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*apostle.paul*
بالنسبة لي فرح سماوي ملأ قلبي

هو وأمثاله من العابرين (بدوت ذكر أسماء)
يؤكدون مجددا أن الرب يصنع
من شاول بولس.

هو مثلُ حي لكل مسلم يطعن في شخص بولس الرسول ورسالته

لأن أمامنا بولس حي 
ليس ناطق بأي كلام فقط بل باللاهوتيات

الرب يبارك حياته أكثر وأكثر 
ويحميه من العدو المنظور وغير المنظور
ليكون سبب خلاص نفوس كثيرة.​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*نسيت اقول*

*هو لا يزال مرآة*
* تعكس نور شمس الحق*
*يسوع المسيح *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*صديق جميل ...دمه خفيف ..أستمتع بالقراءة له *
*وأبحث عن مشاركاته لأتابعها ...*
*أحياناً أختلف معه ... وفى بعض الأحيان أردت أن انتقد أسلوبه*
*الا أنه وأمام غزاراته المعلوماتية ...أتراجع ولا أملك ألا الأعجاب به*
*وتقديره ...ولا املك ألا الأبتسام لتعليقاته النارية*
*هو ( ثانى أثنين ) له فضل عليا لدى دخولى المنتدى أول مرة *
*أتمنى له التوفيق من كل قلبى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*apostle.paul​هو اخ عزيز بيعجبنى جداااا فيه ثقته العاليه بنفسه  اللى  بتظهر من خلال ردوده واللى سببها بالتأكيد قوة ايمانه بالمسيح
صاحب شخصيه مميزه.. جاد جداااا انسان بيتعمق فى دراسته لمادة حواره لابعد حد ولذلك هو ابعد ما يكون عن السطحيه فى ردوده 
واضح وصريح ومتفهم وصخره بتتحطم عليها اى محاولات واهيه من شخص لا يهدف للوصول للحق 
ونصيحتى لمن يحاول انه يحاوره لمجرد التشكيك ان يراجع نفسه كثيراااا فمن تحطموا على صخرته أصبحوا عبره 
ربنا يباركه ويقويه ويستخدمه دايمااا لمجد اسمه​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*دكتور يوحنا من أكتر الناس اللى ردودها بتلفت نظرى و نظر الشعب كله :smile01 .. أول مرة اتعامل معاه كنت خايفة بس طلع جنتل مان جدًا .. و حدث ولا حرج على كمية المعلومات اللى عنده .. بجد ربنا يباركه و يساعده *


----------



## grges monir (3 أكتوبر 2012)

رغم انة لا يعرفنى 
الا انى متابع جيد جدا لروددة  ومحاوراتة
يخطىء من يقف فى طريقة  فى روددة
ليس لانة حاد وجاد جدا فقط بل لانة يملك من المنطق والدراسة من تجعل الاخر امامة ف ى موقف كان يتمنى الا يكون بة ابدا  ههههه
ملحوظة صغيرة بقى
كيف درس الايمان المسيحى بهذة الدقة والغزارة فى معلوماتة
لحسن احنا بقى شكلنا وحش قوى الى عمرنا كلة داخل الكنيسة ولا نملك ربع معلوماتة
مش بحسد ههههه


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*حبيبي وغالي على قلبي فوق ما يتخيل وأستاذي وأستند لمواضيعه عند قيامي بالتبشير 
وصهري ههههههه*


----------



## amgd beshara (3 أكتوبر 2012)

استاذ في الردود و موسوعة بحس اني مفيش سؤال ملوش اجابة عندة بالمراجع اي سؤال حتي لو مش لاهوتي او شبهه 
و غير ثقافته العالية جدا جاد جداو حاد في ردودة و اظهاره الحق معندوش رمادي 
بستمتع جدا بقراية مواضيعة و الردود ..سحقة للشبهات لية اسلوب جذاب و ساخر 
الرب يباركه و يزيدة من كل نعمة و حكمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*الاخ ابوستل بول عابر مميز و مؤمن صلب قوي بحسده علي ايمانه و محاور جامد و ثقافه موسوعيه في المسيحيه فهو دوده كتب لانه دكتور طبعا هههههههههههه بيدحوا الجماعه دول و من اعز الاخوة هنا و ربنا يخليه لينا و عاتبته اوي لما حب يسيب المنتدي الي بياكل منه عيش هههههههههههه مش كفايه محاور (جاتنا نيله في حظنا الهباب)!*

*بس ليا عتاب عليه و نقد ارجو انه ما يفهموش غلط*

*انه الفاظه في الكلام عن بعض المواضيع و اسلوبه في مخاطبه بعض الناس حاد اوي و بالفاظ يعني...جامده حبتين*

*انا لما بقول الفاظ اقل من كدا الاداره تمسك لي علي الواحده و تعدل لي مشاركاتي و انا متفهمه دا بيحصل ليه و بزعل شويه و بنسي...*

*انما الاخ ابوستل بول للاسف له مشاركات الفاظها حاده و جامده حبتين و اسلوبه مع المسلمين سواء المدلسين في حوارهم ولالا اسلوب حاد اوي و بيحتد عليهم اوي كأن العمليه صراع في الحوار مش حوار لصراع معرفه الحق و التمسك به *

*يا اخ بول مش ذنب الاخ انه مسلم و مخه مليان شبهات عن المسيحيه و عايز يثبت غلطها و يطلع دينه الصح... كلنا مفطورين علي كدا و عاوزين ديننا يبقي الصح و احسن دين في العالم و اليهودي كذلك و الملحد كذلك... فبلاش وصله  تهزيق المسلمين الي بيخشوا يحاوروك سواء كانوا من اتباع وسام او التاعب او ابو عبد الله او عم حسين حتي  و بلاش اجري يا واد العب بعيد او عم التاعب عامل شغل معاك او اشياء من هذا القبيل! دي لا غلطتهم و لا غلطه وسام حتي ! دي غلطه تلات حاجات*

*دينهم و معتقدهم الذي يحجمهم عن التفكير الحر*

*مجتمعنا الشرقي الذي يعتبر الي بيفكر في دينه مجنون*

*تعلق الشخص  الفطري بدينه*

*التلات عوامل دول بيصنعوا المسلم المدلس الذي تطلق ان عليه العيل العبيط و الاهبل*

*بس حط نفسك مكانه و لو مره و افتكر انك كنت يوم زيه بالظبط لولا الهداية الربانيه و بلاش رجاء محبة تحتد بالطريقه دي !*

*و برضه في التعليق في قسم الاخبار المسيحيه علي بعض الاشياء اجد قنابل من الكلمات الحاده! *

*انا يمكن اكون ببالغ او غلطانه بس دا الي انا حساه*

*لو كلامي مش عاجبك يا غالي ارميه في اقرب زباله او دوس عليه بس دول كانوا كلمتين محشورين في حلقي و نفسي اقولهم هههههههههههههههه*

*تحياتي للاخ ابوستل بول القوي البئس و العابر الجميل جدا في ايمانه و روحانيته*

*بس بلاش ارجوك اخي الغالي تحط في دماغك انك اعلم الناس فكلنا صفر امام غموض الحقيقه الالهيه*

*سلام الرب لك*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*apostle.paul*
*معلم بمعني الكلمه*
*دارس*
*باحث*
*شجاع جدااااااااااااا*
*موسوعه متنقله*
*طيب جدا*
*بتعلم منه في الابحاث والردود ونفسي اتعلم هو بيتعلم كل دا ازاي وفي وقت قصير كدة*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ونفسي اتعلم هو بيتعلم كل دا ازاي وفي وقت قصير كدة*​



*فضل من ربنا و اختيار دا اولا... و انك تبقي دوده كتب دا ثانيا... و تحب المسيح اوي و تكون غيور موت عل الخدمه دا ثالثا...*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*apostle.paul
عظيــــم جداًًًاًاً

ردودة رائعة و مقنعة و علمية


احترمة جد**اًًًاًاً**
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*apostle.paul خيرة شباب الجنة 

الدكتور يوحنا جرّاح بالفطرة، طريقة كلامه وحتى طريقته في طباعة الأحرف وتنسيق الأبحاث تُظهِر هذا. عصبي جدا وفي بعض الأوقات يسمح للغضب أن يُسيطر عليه ويتحكم بكلامه. لكن قلبه أبيض وغضبه ليس لشر متأصّل فيه بقدر ما هو لردة فعل، والدليل إنك ممكن تختلف معاه بشده في النقاش، لكن حيفضل يتكلم بإحترام ما دمت لم تُدلس أو تقل أدبك.

موسوعة متنقلة في الرد على الشبهات، من نقد نصي للاهوت الآباء لعبري ليوناني، من كله، وله طريقة خاصة في الردود.

الدكتور يوحنا قريب جدا على قلوب المسلمين، وأوقات بيطلعلهم في الأحلام، ولو سمح الإسلام بالأيقونات، لرأينا أيقونة apostle.paul في كل بيت مسلم يستخدم النت :t23:*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*بس كدا*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

أول مرة أعرف إنه عابر

لأن معلوماته اللاهوتية عالية جدا

..........................................

طبعا هو فى غنى عن التعريف ....أستاذ فى الرد على الشبهات 

لكن أحيانا أسلوبه لاذع حبتين شوية 

بس طالما هو كان مسلم يبقى هو أدرى بالمسلمين عننا و الله أعلم


----------



## white.angel (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*دكتور يوحنا .. من الناحية الاهوتيه فهو اقرب الى علامه .. وثقافته واسعه .. وشخصيه متفتحه جداً ...*

*ومن الناحيه الشخصيه فهو شخص جرئ غير منغلق على ذاته ... ويعرف كيف يفصل جيداً بين الموضوعات الحواريه والموضوعات الاخرى ... اى انه يجيد التحكم بمشاعره ويسمح لها بالخروج بأرادته ايضاً ... بالاضافه الى انه يتمتع بخفة الظل ... من الشخصيات الرائعه بوجه عام *​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الوحيد الذى أشعر أنه مسموح له


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 أكتوبر 2012)

دكتور يوحنا   احد الليدرز  فى فريقنا ....وهو أحد قمم القمم فى العلم اللاهوتى .
وده بيؤكد أن فى منتدانا  -المنتصرين المتنصرين  -العابرين من الظلمة إلى النور .بيسبقوننا فى أشياء عديدة .وبيسجلوا تفوق على المسيحيين بالوراثة .
الرب يؤءئيده بمزيد من التألق والامتياز  والنجومية والنبوغ كعهدنا بيه دائما 

*apostle.paul*::  راجل راجيل  محترم بحق ولا منازع.
أتابع 10000000000% من دراساته ومنشوراته بشغف  يصل إلى النهم  والجنون وبإستمتاع ...وإندماج يلاحظه المحيطين بي فى البيت أو فى العمل  متى توفرت لى الفرصة للاطلاع  ع الانترنت 
وعقبال كل الحبايب مهما بدو  لنا متشبثين ومعاندين ومشاغبين .


----------



## AdmanTios (9 أكتوبر 2012)

الدكتور يوحنا أو إبن المسيح apostle.paul
أو مرآة يسوع شمس الحق كما دعُي من قبل

قطعاً لا يعرفني عن ضعفي لكن مجرد معرفة قيمة
و قامة روحية كبيرة مثله تدعوني للفخر بمجرد متابعة
مواضيعُه أو مداخلاتُه الشافية الوافية في مراجع بحق كل منهم علي حدي

لكن ما دفعني اليوم للمشاركة هو موقف لا انساة مهما حييت للدكتور
لأحد الأحباء كان يُهرطق و يُغالط بموضوع شقي !!!!!!!!!!

و إذ بالدكتور يهل بأول مداخلة ................ " مالك يا مواطن "
و لم أتمالك نفسي من الضحك المتواصل لفترة كبيرة جداً

فهو بحق حنون و مرجع كبير و قيمة و قامة كبيرة

سلام المسيح بقلوب الجميع


----------



## Critic (9 أكتوبر 2012)

استاذ ورئيس قسم


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2012)

تحوّل من دراعي اليميين إلى منافس  ( من باب علمناهم الشحاتة سبقونا على الأبواب  )
تقريباً أنا اعرف اغلب الأشياء عنه، فقد حاورته عندما كان مسلم وكان معنا الأستاذ نيو مان، وكنا دائما نتابعه في الردود والأسئلة والمناقشة، في مرة نسيت انه مسلم، فسأل سؤال مايسألهوش مسيحي (في الوقت دا) فإحتديت عليه في الكلام جدا، فزعل مني، فنيو مان، فكرني انه مسلم، فإعتذرت له، وبعد قبوله للإيمان، أعتقد أن ربنا وفقني في بداية الطريق معه من حيث المراجع والكتب والقراءات ، وبعد كدا هو عرف طريقه بنفسه

قوته بتنبع من شوية حاجات هالخصها لكم:

1. انه دكتور، وعنده لغة إنجليزية كويسة جداً.
2. الآن هو يسمع ويتحدث الإنجليزية كالعربية تقريباً.
3. كما نقول "مخه نضيف" في اللاهوت، يعني بيفهم لاهوت صح، وفي الأول، لما كانت تقف قدامه حاجة كان بيسأل فيها لغاية ما تتثبت عنده.
4. مسلم سابق، فبيشوط في اللي يقف في طريقه من المسلمين، خصوصا لو من النوع الوسامي.
5. مش بيتكلم بالفصحى، وعشان كدا ردوده بتكون : كوميدية على المحاور المقابل، ضرب نار في العلم، تربية في تقديم المعلومة للمحاور المقابل.
6. هو حصل على كتب كثيرة جدا تمكنه من معرفه اي شيء.
7. بيحب يدرس، وبيحب يدي اللي عنده، مش أناني في المعلومة.



هو دراعي اليميين (مع انه اكبر مني سناً)


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بالمناسبة، حاليا تحت الإعداد، شخص واحد سيكون مثله في المستقبل إن مشى في طريقه، وشخص آخر سيكون خادم بمعنى الكلمة..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*


			4. مسلم سابق، فبيشوط في اللي يقف في طريقه من المسلمين، خصوصا لو من النوع الوسامي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بيشوط؟ هي كوره؟

و دا اسلوب صح مثلا او اسلوب روحاني مثلا؟

هو احنا في مسابقه او في منافسه معينه 

بهدل اكبر عدد من الرؤؤس تكسب اكتر؟ احنا بنكسب ارواح للمسيح مش داخلين في سبق او منافسه

معلش انا لا هعلم استاذ عظيم زي شمس الحق ولا هوجع دماغ حضرتكم بس الامانه و ايماني بالديموقراطيه و حرية الراي تلزمني اقول مش اعتراض لا مجرد ملاحظه

لان الاسلوب دا منفر للاسف لانه هيزيد الوسامي او التاعبي او الاخونجي او الشيطاني عند و تمسك بما عنده نكايه فيكم مش اكتر و ان كنتم فاكرين انكم هتفوقوه دا مش الاسلوب مانا من نفس خلفيه الاخ بول و من تجاربي اتعلمت انه مش دي طريقه ربح النفوس للمسيح ابدا

اه نسحق شبهات ابليس و شبهات عتريس بس بالراحه شويه 

و علي فكره انا بتحاشي اكلم الاخ بول او حضرتك يا اخ مولكا لذات السبب

بخاف تطلعوا فيا شمال و تبهدلوني زي الجماعه بتوع الشبهات ههههههه 

بس انا تروث برضه

يا اخ يا صاحب الموضوع و النبي المره الجايه تخلي الموضوع عن اخونا الغالي مولكا و لو اني بخاف اكلمه او اتكلم عنه اساسا لانه بيزعل اسرع من الصوت و الضوء 

المنتدي دا اصلا مليان ناس تخوووووووووووووووف اعووووووووووووووووو فانا مخلياني في شلتي و خلاص شله البنات و الولاد الي مصرين يعايبوا علي البنات زي الاخ مارسلينو و عياد و جرجس و فكيتني من بتوع الاهوت الدفاعي دول خالص و لا بكلمهم اصلا لاني مش محترفه في المباريات و كوره القدم هههههههه

بس انا برضه ما زلت اصر ان مهمتنا هي التبشير و ربح النفوس للمسيح مش استعراض العضلات و سحق الرؤؤس و تكسير الفكوك لان دي مهمه قناه جلادييتور و حلبات المصارعه الحره مش مهمتنا نحن

سلام المسيح ليكم و ربنا يبارك في اخونا مولكا و اخونا بول و يزيدهم علما و معرفه لاجل مجد الله​*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (9 أكتوبر 2012)

استاذ apostle.paul إبن من أبناء البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى بالمنتدى
ربنا يباركه ويحافظ عليه​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2012)

> *بيشوط؟ هي كوره؟
> 
> و دا اسلوب صح مثلا او اسلوب روحاني مثلا؟
> 
> ...


يا ستي، بشويش علينا، اللفظ "يشوط" معروف بين الاولاد، وبالبلدي يعني "مش بيتردد"...



> *اه نسحق شبهات ابليس و شبهات عتريس بس بالراحه شويه
> 
> و علي فكره انا بتحاشي اكلم الاخ بول او حضرتك يا اخ مولكا لذات السبب*


رأيك يحترم حتى ولو لم اتفق معك فيه..
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*ميرسي يا مولكا علي ردك الجميل الي شجعني و صدقني الخلاف في الراي مش هيقلل من محبتي ليكم في المسيح و اعجابي بشخصكم المبارك في الخدمه دا مجرد خلاف علي الاسلوب و الطريقه و ارجو الا يؤخذ بشكل شخصي ابدا لاني للاسف صريحه شويه

ربنا يحافظ عليكم​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 أكتوبر 2012)

> الدكتور يوحنا أو إبن المسيح apostle.paul
> أو مرآة يسوع شمس الحق كما دعُي من قبل






> دكتور يوحنا   احد الليدرز  فى فريقنا ....وهو أحد قمم القمم فى العلم اللاهوتى .
> وده بيؤكد أن فى منتدانا  -المنتصرين المتنصرين  -العابرين من الظلمة إلى  النور .بيسبقوننا فى أشياء عديدة .وبيسجلوا تفوق على المسيحيين بالوراثة .
> الرب يؤءئيده بمزيد من التألق والامتياز  والنجومية والنبوغ كعهدنا بيه دائما
> 
> *apostle.paul*::  راجل راجيل  محترم بحق ولا منازع.






> *كان لقبه شمس الحق*
> *اصله  عابر للمسيح شاهد*
> *انه النور والحق*
> 
> ...




.:thnk0001:     :thnk0001:       :thnk0001:​
انا ما بقول رأيي لانك عارف رايي فيك اكيد  ... ...بس حابة  اعطيك نصيحه اذا ممكن ...حتى تكون محاور ممتاز كما وصفوك الاخوة ......عليك ان تستخدم اسلوب حواري ارقى و افضل من اسلوبك ........كلنا لدينا رسالة نحب نوصلها لكن اسلوب الشتم والسب و الاستفزاز  بعيد كل البعد عن اي رساله دينيه و اخلاقية .لهذا اتمنى ان تحاول تغير اسلوبك في الحوار لانه منفر و يعكس صورة سلبية ...ياااريت تتقبل كلامي و اذا لديك اي شئ عن اسلوبي  و حابب تنتقدني ....انتقدني عادي حتى نستطيع اصلاح انفسنا .

تحياتي


----------



## bob (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*معلم
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (2 نوفمبر 2012)

استاذ ورئيس قسم  احب ردوده 
وبخاصه الكومديه


----------



## oesi no (2 نوفمبر 2012)

لم اتعامل معه مطلقا سابقا 
ولكن من خلال ردوده
الردود الكوميدي امتياز 
الردود الحواريه رغم احتوائها على معلومات قويه وتفنيد للحوار من بابه  ولكن يعيبه فى بعض الاحيان استخدام الفاظ تنفر السائل من محاورته 
لو يحاول يهدى نبرة التعامل مع الاخوة المسلمين هيبقى ممتاز جدا


----------



## DODY2010 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*كله للخير​*


----------



## بايبل333 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*محاور رائع يمتاز بالفكر الرائع عن غيرة 

*​


----------



## emad2u (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة جرجس يا رومانى*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNX0dfG_wB0


----------



## حنا السرياني (27 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul* باختصار*
*مثقف متعلم حازم صارم سريع الغضب و لكنه محبوب محب للجميع*
*موسوعه لاهوتيه متنقله يمكنك ان تسئله عن اي شئ سواء  في النقد النصي او الاهوت الدفاعي او في الابائيات الخ و ستجد عنده الاجابات الشافيه*
*تمتاز مشاركاته بردوده الكوميديه المكتوبه باللغه العاميه*
*اعتبره احد كبار اساتذتي في المنتدي و لا زلت اتعلم منه الكثير*​


----------



## iBassam (31 يناير 2013)

الرب يبارك خدمته و يحفظه دائما


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 يناير 2013)

*ماذا يمثل لك المشرف الرائع 
oesi no





ما تستغربوش دى صورته الرمزيه مخكم مايروحش لحاجه بعيدة.

*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (31 يناير 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ماذا يمثل لك المشرف الرائع
> oesi no
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه :36_1_21:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 يناير 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ماذا يمثل لك المشرف الرائع
> oesi no
> 
> 
> ...



*
خدوم
قلب ابيض 
صديق وفى جداً 
مُخلص للجميع دون إستثناء
واضح أوى وموجود  فى الأزمــــــات 
له شعار ( للجد وقت وللضحك وقت ) حسب ما يترائى له :spor2:
*​​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 يناير 2013)

*إنسان طيب*
* كنت قولت عليه زمان إنه من الناس الى بتعمل فى صمت*
*  و قولت كمان لو حد طلب فى القصم بتاع الترانيم شىء بيتشقلب و يجبهوله بسرررررعه *
* *
*ربنا يباركه*​


----------



## grges monir (31 يناير 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ماذا يمثل لك المشرف الرائع
> oesi no
> 
> 
> ...


ياااااااااااااا مرحب
جورج مع انى مش اتعاملت كتير بس شايف انة مميز جدا فى خدمتة
لكن 
الطلب الوحيد  اللى طلبتة منة معملهوش:11azy: هههه
فبقولة زيى مارى منيب فى المسرحية
انتى جاية  تشتغلى اية هههههه
لكن بعيد عن كدة مشرفنا الجميل اوسى بشهادة الجميع وخاصة ذات اللون البرتقالى دونا بيقولوا فية شعر ارى انة يستحقة اكيد مش معقولة دول كلهم غلط وانا اللى صح يعنى هههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يناير 2013)

*شخصية حبوبة جداً*
*مشاركاته قليلة جداً*
*مواضيعه شحيحة جداً*
*ساعات بيتكئب جداً*
*يعنى كل حاجة عنده جداً*
*أهلاوى صميم *
*ودى حاجة بتعجبنى فيه جداً*
​


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه :36_1_21:


مالك يا كابتن 
مش عاجبك بابسي 


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> خدوم
> قلب ابيض
> صديق وفى جداً
> ...


ميرسي ميرسي 
حلوة حسب ما يترأى له دى  
يبقى كل الاوقات ضحك ههههههههههه 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *إنسان طيب*
> * كنت قولت عليه زمان إنه من الناس الى بتعمل فى صمت*
> *  و قولت كمان لو حد طلب فى القصم بتاع الترانيم شىء بيتشقلب و يجبهوله بسرررررعه *
> * *
> *ربنا يباركه*​


انتى اللى طيبة والله 
انا شريرررررر 


grges monir قال:


> ياااااااااااااا مرحب
> جورج مع انى مش اتعاملت كتير بس شايف انة مميز جدا فى خدمتة
> لكن
> الطلب الوحيد  اللى طلبتة منة معملهوش:11azy: هههه
> ...


انا جايه اشتغل سواقة ياهانم سوووااااااقه هههههههه 
لا لو رأيك مختلف معاهم قولوا وانا هتقبله بصدر رحب واحطها فى التمانيات هههههه 
عشمك مش فى محله يا سباعى 
قصدى طلبك مش عندى يا جرجس ههههه 
دونا قالت فيا شعر
موصلنيش ليه 
ابعتى الشعر يا دونا بدل ما اضرب عن الطعام 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شخصية حبوبة جداً*
> *مشاركاته قليلة جداً*
> *مواضيعه شحيحة جداً*
> *ساعات بيتكئب جداً*
> ...


المشغوليات كترت يا حج عبود جدا 
وانا طبعى انى قليل الكلام على العام  جدا جدا 
غزير الكلام على الخاص  جدا جدا جدا جدا 
وكمان معنديش نت فى البيت 
فبرغى من الشغل بس
وباقى اليوم من الموبايل ​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (31 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> مالك يا كابتن
> مش عاجبك بابسي



ههههههههه لأ عاجبني يتربى في عزك إن شاء الله :yahoo:


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> ههههههههه لأ عاجبني يتربى في عزك إن شاء الله :yahoo:


تعيش ياباشا
بابسي الله يرحمها


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> تعيش ياباشا
> بابسي الله يرحمها



البركة فى ولادها


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

مشرف؟ هو Oesi no  مشرف؟

وانا كنت باهزر معاه عادي كده؟!!!


عموماً هو شخص لطيف بصراحة  وصبور كمان


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 يناير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مشرف؟ هو Oesi no  مشرف؟
> 
> وانا كنت باهزر معاه عادي كده؟!!!
> 
> ...


يالا ياعم فضايلك بدأت تظهر وآدى التواضع والوداعة أولها.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)

*جوجو و هل يخفى القمر :smil12:

بجد جورج من الناس الطيوبين اوى .. 
صحيح بيختفى معرفش بيروح فين بس هذا لا يمنع اننا مش بننساه 
و صحيح مكتئب اغلب الوقت بس هذا لا يمنع ان دمه خفيف .. 
و صحيح مش بيطيق البنات بس هذا لا يمنع انه غلبان .. 
و صحيح انا عمرى ماخطيت قسم الترانيم بس هذا لا يمنع انى شايفاه مجتهد فى القسم ..

شوفت الكلمتين الحلوين دول .. اكيد مش ببلاش و كلك نظر بقا :yahoo:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يناير 2013)

جورج اتكلمت معاه مره وحده بس:cry2:هههه
بس شخصيته جميله جدااااااا
ودمه خفيف 
ربنا يبارك خدمته ويحميه 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

*جورج **شخصية طيبة ومحبوبة*

أكتر حآجة بتميزهـ إنه مآبيزوقش
إللى مقتنع بيه بيقوله وبس 




*..*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 يناير 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ماذا يمثل لك المشرف الرائع
> oesi no
> 
> 
> ...


* بيتخانق في السنوات الزوجيه وبيتصالح في السنوات الفرديه :a63:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 فبراير 2013)

*كان لى مراسلات معاه على الخاص

و آخرها هو حس إنى من بحرى 

و أنا وصلنى هو عايز يقول إيه !!!  :cry2:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على العموم هو طيب برضوا و ما يقصدش

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Strident (1 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كان لى مراسلات معاه على الخاص
> 
> و آخرها هو حس إنى من بحرى
> 
> ...



هو انتو اسكندرانية؟


----------



## أَمَة (1 فبراير 2013)

جورج شخصية مميزة جدا.​وله مكانة خاصة في قلبي.​ 
يعجبني به أنه لا يقول أي كلام على العام من أجل الكلام فقط
يعجبني به أنه يراقب بهدوؤ ويحلل وتحليله صح
يعجبني به أنه وانا عضوة جديدة لم اتكلم معه لا على الخاص ولا على العام بعد
استطاع أن يتعرف على شخصيتي من خلال مشاركتي.​ 
ليباركك الرب يا جورج ويفرح قلبك
لكي تشكره وتسبح اسمه وتعطيه مجدا على الدوام.​


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

بعد التحية للمرة التالتة لoesi_no (اللي باحبه وكنت باهزر معاه كتيييييييير من غير ما اعرف انه مشرف  )


ولأني كنت غايب فترات لأسباب كله عارفها 


فيه تحية واجبة عايز اديها لاتنين مشرفين.....ماعرفش اتحط ليهم شكر هنا وﻻ لسه....(انتو مش متوقعين اني اقرا 55 صفحة صح؟)

- المشرف Aymonded
- والمشرفة أمة

انا مش عارف اعبر كتير عن حبي ليهم....فسوري لو الكﻻم هيبقى مختصر جداً....

ينطبق عليهم وصف "النفوس المُحبة" و"النفوس المُريحة" و"النفوس الحكيمة"

ربنا يباركهم ويخليهم لنا على طول


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2013)

اخويا جورج دة شخصية طيبة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ ومتواضع خااااااااالص وخادم بمعنى الكلمة

انا بصراحة مفيش طلب طلبت منه مساعدة ومساعدنيش فيه ,,, هو شاطر ربنا يحميه....

ربنا يباركك يا جورج ويفرح قلبك وينمى خدمتك اكتر واكتر


----------



## oesi no (2 فبراير 2013)

بكره هرد على الكل ان شاء الرب وعيشنا


----------



## white.angel (2 فبراير 2013)

*جو ... حد كدة زى العسل وبيجيب من الاخر* 
* اول تعارف بينا .. كان خناقه حلوه وكيوت كدة *:hlp:
* لا بيعرف يزوق ولا بيتفاهم لو دخل شمال :t13: ... 
بس جدع ورغم كل حاجة طيب جداً .. وخدوم اوى .. 
جابلى الفيلم الاجنبى اللى مكنتش لاقياه :a63:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

جو شخصيه جميله ومرحه ...مش بيعرف يجامل ابداا...
ردودو مشبعه ومرحه بروح مدياه تقييم ع طول,,اكتر واحد قيمتو,,رجعهم بقى والنبي يا جو
ربنا يباركك ويحققلك اللي بتتنماه


----------



## oesi no (3 فبراير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> البركة فى ولادها


معندهاش 


Libertus قال:


> مشرف؟ هو Oesi no  مشرف؟
> 
> وانا كنت باهزر معاه عادي كده؟!!!
> 
> ...


صبور على ايه بالظبط ؟؟ 



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جوجو و هل يخفى القمر :smil12:
> 
> بجد جورج من الناس الطيوبين اوى ..
> صحيح بيختفى معرفش بيروح فين بس هذا لا يمنع اننا مش بننساه
> ...


النت قاطع فى البيت يا شقاوة  علشان كدة بغيب 
وايه فى العيشة ميخليش الواحد مكتئب 
مين ده اللى مبيحبش البنات  ده انتى اللى طلعتى غلبانه اوى 
انا بس مش فاضى لوجع الدماغ ههههههه 
شايفانى من ورا الستارة فاهمك انا 
لا طبعا اكيد ببلاش
انا لو قيمت كل واحد كتبلى كلمتين حلوين مش هخلص 


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جورج اتكلمت معاه مره وحده بس:cry2:هههه
> بس شخصيته جميله جدااااااا
> ودمه خفيف
> ربنا يبارك خدمته ويحميه
> ​


بجد اتكلمنا قبل كدة
والمصحف ما فاكر هههههه 
ميرسي ميرسي
على الله متكونيش اتعقدتى من اول مرة كلام


----------



## oesi no (3 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *جورج **شخصية طيبة ومحبوبة*
> 
> ...


ميرسي يا جميل 
انا فعلا مبزقش انا بضرب علطول 


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * بيتخانق في السنوات الزوجيه وبيتصالح في السنوات الفرديه :a63:
> *​


هذا كذب بين 
هههههه
انا بتخانق مع كل نفس 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كان لى مراسلات معاه على الخاص
> 
> و آخرها هو حس إنى من بحرى
> 
> ...


انشالله اعدمك لو كنت فهمت حاجة 


أمة قال:


> جورج شخصية مميزة جدا.​وله مكانة خاصة في قلبي.​
> يعجبني به أنه لا يقول أي كلام على العام من أجل الكلام فقط
> يعجبني به أنه يراقب بهدوؤ ويحلل وتحليله صح
> يعجبني به أنه وانا عضوة جديدة لم اتكلم معه لا على الخاص ولا على العام بعد
> ...


ماماا امممممه  حبيبتى حبيبتى حبيبتى 
بصى انا هقولك حاجة واحدة
ربنا يخليكى لينا
واذكرينا فى صلاتك 


Libertus قال:


> بعد التحية للمرة التالتة لoesi_no (اللي باحبه وكنت باهزر معاه كتيييييييير من غير ما اعرف انه مشرف  )
> 
> 
> ولأني كنت غايب فترات لأسباب كله عارفها
> ...


ابقى امسح النضارة علشان تشوف اللون الاصفر :bomb:



ABOTARBO قال:


> اخويا جورج دة شخصية طيبة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ ومتواضع خااااااااالص وخادم بمعنى الكلمة
> 
> انا بصراحة مفيش طلب طلبت منه مساعدة ومساعدنيش فيه ,,, هو شاطر ربنا يحميه....
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا جورج ويفرح قلبك وينمى خدمتك اكتر واكتر


اللى بقدر عليه بعمله واللى مبقدرش عليه ربنا بيكمله 


white.angel قال:


> *جو ... حد كدة زى العسل وبيجيب من الاخر*
> * اول تعارف بينا .. كان خناقه حلوه وكيوت كدة *:hlp:
> * لا بيعرف يزوق ولا بيتفاهم لو دخل شمال :t13: ...
> بس جدع ورغم كل حاجة طيب جداً .. وخدوم اوى ..
> ...


مفتكرش اننا اتخانقنا قبل كدة 
مفيش افلام تانى ليكى 


lo siento_mucho قال:


> جو شخصيه جميله ومرحه ...مش بيعرف يجامل ابداا...
> ردودو مشبعه ومرحه بروح مدياه تقييم ع طول,,اكتر واحد قيمتو,,رجعهم بقى والنبي يا جو
> ربنا يباركك ويحققلك اللي بتتنماه


ودة بيزعل ناس كتير
مفيش تقييمات ليكى عندى هههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

> ابقى امسح النضارة علشان تشوف اللون الاصفر



يا مدير   انا لونهم عشان لينكات مش عشان حاجة 

انت كبيرنا وانا شكرت فيك كتيييير قبل المشاركة دي 

وادي يا جماعة دليل حي على جورج بيستحمل مننا اد ايه وبيسكت 
بصراحة انا لما عرفت انه مشرف خفت على نفسي....ده انا هزرت معاه هزار اااادددد كده

وابسطه في موضوع معاني  اسماء الاعضاء.....من كل الناس جت معايا عليه هو واستجوابات عشان اعرف معنى الاسم 

حبيبي يا جورج


----------



## PoNA ELLY (3 فبراير 2013)

جورج حد جميل خالص ومن الناس اللي حبيتهم جدااا هنا
بحسه دماغه عاليه خالص ودمه خفيف
وحد خدوم جدااا
ربنا يباركه بجد ويحفظه ف إسمه
ويستخدمه لمجده أكتر وأكتر ​


----------



## grges monir (3 فبراير 2013)

> *جابلى الفيلم الاجنبى اللى مكنتش لاقياه :a63:
> *​


والهى  يا وايت 
حاسس ان الجملة  دى شماتة فيا مش عارف لية :ranting:
بس نقول اية بقى ارزاق انة  عرف عرف يخدمك ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2013)

جوجو ده عسل وطيب اوي

مبسوطه اني اتعرفت عليه وربنا يفرحه دايما 

واحلي شئ فيه انه مكبر دماغه علي الاخر ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## أَمَة (3 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> بعد التحية للمرة التالتة لoesi_no (اللي باحبه وكنت باهزر معاه كتيييييييير من غير ما اعرف انه مشرف  )





Libertus قال:


> > ولأني كنت غايب فترات لأسباب كله عارفها
> > فيه تحية واجبة عايز اديها لاتنين مشرفين.....ماعرفش اتحط ليهم شكر هنا وﻻ لسه....(انتو مش متوقعين اني اقرا 55 صفحة صح؟)
> >
> > - المشرف Aymonded
> > ...



 

 رينا يخليك ويعطيك كل ما صالح لك.
أتمنى لك كل الخير يا جوني.


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 فبراير 2013)

*اكتر حد بثق فيه اكتر حد بيفهمنى اخويا الا امى مجابتهوش ^_^ ربنا يخليلنا جوجو*


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> يا مدير   انا لونهم عشان لينكات مش عشان حاجة
> 
> انت كبيرنا وانا شكرت فيك كتيييير قبل المشاركة دي
> 
> ...


ياسيدى ياما دجت على الراس طبول 


PoNA ELLY قال:


> جورج حد جميل خالص ومن الناس اللي حبيتهم جدااا هنا
> بحسه دماغه عاليه خالص ودمه خفيف
> وحد خدوم جدااا
> ربنا يباركه بجد ويحفظه ف إسمه
> ويستخدمه لمجده أكتر وأكتر ​


ميرسي يابونا
نقبل الايادى :smile01


grges monir قال:


> والهى  يا وايت
> حاسس ان الجملة  دى شماتة فيا مش عارف لية :ranting:
> بس نقول اية بقى ارزاق انة  عرف عرف يخدمك ههههههههه


اللهم لا شماته 


روزي86 قال:


> جوجو ده عسل وطيب اوي
> 
> مبسوطه اني اتعرفت عليه وربنا يفرحه دايما
> 
> واحلي شئ فيه انه مكبر دماغه علي الاخر ههههههههههههههه​


وانتى طيوبة وبت حلال 
حاولى تكبرى دماغك انتى كمان 


G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *اكتر حد بثق فيه اكتر حد بيفهمنى اخويا الا امى مجابتهوش ^_^ ربنا يخليلنا جوجو*


كييييييييرى 
اختى الصغننه 
يارب اكون قد الثقة دى


----------



## بايبل333 (4 فبراير 2013)

جورج من الناس اللى علاقتى بيهم فى المنتدى ضعيفة حبتين بحب فى كلامة البساطة النهائية فى الحياة افكار انسان بسيط 
فيه ميزة حلوة جدا تكبير الدماغ نفس الميزة اللى عندى 
بيكتقى اللى عنده فى حياتة 
ربنا يباركه


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> جورج من الناس اللى علاقتى بيهم فى المنتدى ضعيفة حبتين بحب فى كلامة البساطة النهائية فى الحياة افكار انسان بسيط
> فيه ميزة حلوة جدا تكبير الدماغ نفس الميزة اللى عندى
> بيكتقى اللى عنده فى حياتة
> ربنا يباركه



تعيش يا كبير 
فيه مشكله بسيطه اللى مبكبرش دماغى منه بيشوف تعامل مش ظريف 
ونفسي ابطل الخصله دي مش عارف


----------



## marmora jesus (4 فبراير 2013)

جورج اهلا يا عم
انت عارف رأيي طبعا فيك من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
جورج بأختصار في كلمة واحدة بس يعني لماضة


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> وانتى طيوبة وبت حلال
> حاولى تكبرى دماغك انتى كمان




ميرسي يا جوجو ربنا يخليك يا باشا

منا بقيت زيك وكبرتها اخر حاجه اهو هههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## oesi no (5 فبراير 2013)

marmora jesus قال:


> جورج اهلا يا عم
> انت عارف رأيي طبعا فيك من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> جورج بأختصار في كلمة واحدة بس يعني لماضة


انا لماضة يا مرمورة 
اناااااااا
اعوووذووو بالله
عمرى ما كنت كدة 


روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا جوجو ربنا يخليك يا باشا
> 
> منا بقيت زيك وكبرتها اخر حاجه اهو هههههههههههه:ura1:


التكبير للمواضيع اللى تعمل مشاكل حاجة والانعزال عن الناس حاجة تانيه مكنتش فيكى :t32:


----------



## marmora jesus (5 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> انا لماضة يا مرمورة
> اناااااااا
> اعوووذووو بالله
> عمرى ما كنت كدة



اينعم


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> انا لماضة يا مرمورة
> اناااااااا
> اعوووذووو بالله
> عمرى ما كنت كدة
> ...




ههههههههههه اي اي دماغي يا عم :smil12:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 فبراير 2013)

*عضوتنا ياللى عليها العين والننى *
*حبوبة للجميع ، نشيطه فى خدمتها*
*وسبب فرحة بعشرتها*
*تقدر تقول بنت بلد عشريه*
*تتمنى تجاورها اكيد *
*ماهو المثل بيقول اللى يجاور السعيد يسعد*
*العضوة المباركة*
*AL MALEKA HELANA*
*




*
*والتساؤل ماذا تمثل لك العضوة المباركة ؟AL MALEKA HELANA*​


----------



## aymonded (8 فبراير 2013)

الملكة هيلانة ملكة بصحيح وأعتقد أن ده الوصف الصحيح والوحيد اللي اقدر اقوله بصراحة، يعني شخصية محترمة جداً جداً، والكل يشهد طبعاً، وكلامها متزن وعندها وعي تام بما تقول وكلامها كثيراً ما يكون في محله بالضبط، المسيح إلهنا يباركها ويفرح قلبها ويعطيها نعمة مع كل أسرتها ولا يحرمنا كلنا من وجودها وتفاعلها مع الجميع، وموضوعاتها وتعليقاتها المميزه فعلاً، ولتكن مع كل أسرتها في تمام الصحة والعافية الروحية والجسدية آمين فآمين
​


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2013)

الملكة هيلانة 
شخصية عاقله جدا ومحترمة جدا 
وبتستغلنى جدا جدا جدا 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 فبراير 2013)

*..*

ملكتنـآ هيلآنة بشوفهآ مثآل آلست آلمصرية آلأصيلة
بتجمع بين آلشخصية آلقوية وآلحنونة وآلوآعية

*ربنآ يبآركهآ *:new8:


*..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 فبراير 2013)

*الملكة ... ملكة حقيقى .. متابعة كل حاجة فى صمت و مراقبة كل حاجة 

دمها خفيف جدًا و طيبة .. مثال المرأة المصرية بصحيح .. بنفس العفوية و القلب الطيب و الخوف و المرح و الحنية .. ولا ننسى الصفة الاصيلة فى المرأة المصرية و هى الاستغلال البيّن .. منفضالى جيوبى اول باول فى التقييمات و مستغلانى اسوء استغلال :smile02 بس للامانة المواضيع تستاهل التقييم  

ربنا يباركها يارب و يزود خدمتها و يزود تقييمتها ( و امرى لله :smile02 )


*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2013)

*الملكه بحس انها حماتي التانيه
دمها خفيف وقلبها طيب وجميل
لما بغيب فتره وبدخل المنتدي
لازم ألاقيها سألت عليا وع غيابي
ربنا يحميكي يا حماتي ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 فبراير 2013)

*أنا أقولكم بأة 

الملكة هيلانة ديه بأة بتخاف علينا كلنا

و دا تقريبا وصل لمرحلة الفوبيا ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لكن فى الخدمة بأة ....................مش هأقدر أتكلم طبعا 

كفاية طابور التقييمات اللى بيبقى نازل فى مواضيعها

الواحد بيحاول يحشر نفسه فى الصفين تلاتة اللى موجودين 

دا غير التثبيتات 

إش إش 
:smile02

*


----------



## النهيسى (8 فبراير 2013)

*الملكه هيلانه
أخت غاليه
خادمه رائعه نشطه
ودوده جدا ومحبه للجميع
أتمنى لها كل التوفيق*​


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

هيلانه اجمل اخت وانسانه رائعه بمعنى الكلمه 

هى قريبه جدا من الكل ومحبه للكل 

قلبها ابيض وطيبه جدا وخادمه رائعه ونشيطه 

وامينه على خدمتها 

طبعا ده جزء صغير من اللى جوايا 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 فبراير 2013)

الملكه هيلانه دي السكر بتاع المنتدي 
بحبها جداااا
وبموووت في المواضيع بتاعتها
اول مابلمح اسمها بجري علي الموضوع علطوول
ربنا يبارك خدمتها وحياتها ويخليها لينا امين
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 فبراير 2013)

الملكه هيلانه
من اجمل الأعضاء الي موجودين 
مشاركاتها جميله وتتمتع بالبساطه والروح الحلوه

ربنا يباركها ​


----------



## tamav maria (9 فبراير 2013)

الملكه هيلانه بالرغم من اني ما اتعملتش معاها كتير لكن بحس انها ذو شخصيه ملائكيه
بيعجبني جدا مواضيعها وتعليقاتها علي المواضيع 
انسانه هاديه وارائعه بالفعل


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 فبراير 2013)

"AL MALEKA HELANA"
؛أستاذتي التي أتعلم منها؛
[الرب يبارك روحها وحياتها وخدمتها ويستخدمها لمجد أسمه القدوس]
"هي أنسانه تستطيع أن تري بوضوح روحها النقيه"​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2013)

عسوله اوووووووي وروحها حلوه


----------



## Strident (9 فبراير 2013)

طيبة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 فبراير 2013)

روحها صغيره...  شقيه... مرحه...أوقات بحس فيها بحزم جامد... أوقأت ترزع كلام فى العضم  بحسها من خوفها على الكل.. نفسها الكل يخلص..
و طبعا طبعا تعشق التقييم زى عنيها .. لدرجه انى عندى إحساس إن فئ بروجرم رديم النقط و تحويلها لفلوس ههههههههههههههههههه
 سكره.  
الرب يباركها و يبارك خدمتها الجميله


----------



## Strident (9 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> روحها صغيره...  شقيه... مرحه...أوقات بحس فيها بحزم جامد... أوقأت ترزع كلام فى العضم  بحسها من خوفها على الكل.. نفسها الكل يخلص..
> و طبعا طبعا تعشق التقييم زى عنيها .. لدرجه انى عندى إحساس إن فئ بروجرم رديم النقط و تحويلها لفلوس ههههههههههههههههههه
> سكره.
> الرب يباركها و يبارك خدمتها الجميله



ههههههههههههههههههههههه الريديم دي redeeming موتتني م الضحك هههههههههه


----------



## memomzs (9 فبراير 2013)

خدام امناء


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 فبراير 2013)

*الملكه هيلانه طيبه ودمها خفيف جدا وتعشق التقييمات ههههههههه
خادمه رائعه بحب مواضيعها واستفدت كثير منها
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك حبيبتي

ومتنساش التقييم هههههههه​*


----------



## أَمَة (10 فبراير 2013)

*الملكة هيلانة*​ 
إنسانة طيبة وتحب الخدمة وتغار على خلاص النفوس​ 
الرب يبارك حياتها وخدمتها
ويبارك عائلتها التي إئتمنها عليها
لكي يتمجد إسم المسيح في أعمالها وأقوالها,​


----------



## AdmanTios (10 فبراير 2013)

*الملكة هيلانة

كان لضعفي شرف نوال بركة الخدمة معها بمكان
أخر و تعلمت من شخصها المُحب الكثير و الكثير
فهي شخصية معطائة مُحبة للخدمة و المخدومين
جداً لا تبخل علي أي أحد بأي معونة تقدر أن تقدمها .

مُشاكسة و لا تفوت صغار الكلمات أبداً تتعمق فيما
يُكتب و لها بصيرة قوية فيما تحمل بعض الكتابات
من معاني مغلوطة أو مفاهيم خاطئة و دوماً ما تجتهد
في تصحيحها بمحبة جمه و من مُميزات أختنا الغالية
أنها لا تُبدي أي إستعلاء في السؤال عما لا تعرفُه
بل بروح المحبة تسأل و تنصح أيضاً الجميع ممن يسألون
أخيراً يعيبُها سلبية الإندفاع بعض الشئ و الحكم المتسرع
بعض الشئ علي الأخرين مما يؤثر بالسلب أحياناً لدي السائل

رب المجد يُديم روح المحبة و الخدمة بقلوب الجميع*


----------



## amgd beshara (10 فبراير 2013)

> *ماذا يمثل لك المشرف الرائع
> oesi no
> 
> 
> ...



دمه خفيف جدا و مش بيتأخر عن خدمة اي شخص


----------



## amgd beshara (10 فبراير 2013)

> *عضوتنا ياللى عليها العين والننى *
> *حبوبة للجميع ، نشيطه فى خدمتها*
> *وسبب فرحة بعشرتها*
> *تقدر تقول بنت بلد عشريه*
> ...


اسم علي مسمي .. مواضيعها مميزة و قيمة جدا و بتعبر عن شبع من الفكر الكتابي .. و ردودها قوية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 فبراير 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عضوتنا ياللى عليها العين والننى *
> *حبوبة للجميع ، نشيطه فى خدمتها*
> *وسبب فرحة بعشرتها*
> *تقدر تقول بنت بلد عشريه*
> ...


*اوباااا ده حضرتك جيت في ملعبي بقي
يعني هتكلم براحت راحتي
لكذا سبب
واولهم ان ملوكة تبقي حماتي يعني انا مستنيه ابنها يكبر كمان كام سنة  كده عشان نتخطب :smil12::smil12:
ثانيا بقي هي حبيبتي 
ومن الناس اللي انا بحبهم جداا هنا ربنا يعلم 
واد ايه بتدي المنتدي روح جميله كلها حيوية وطيبه ونشاط مش عادي
وفوق كل ده . حنينة جداا ودايما بتحب الخير للناس
وده كله انا التمسته من خلال دعواتها وحبها واهتمامها لكل اللي في المنتدي
وكمان من خلال مواضعها الهادفه .
بجد انا عايزة صفحاات وصفحاات عشان اقدر اوفي حقها في وصفها ♥

ربنا يخليكي ليا حمااااااتي ومنتحرمش من وجودك ابدا في وسطينا ياارب

ومتنسيش تسلميلي علي خطشيبي:smil12::smil12:


*


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2013)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> دمه خفيف جدا و مش بيتأخر عن خدمة اي شخص


تعيش اباشا 
ده بس من ذوقك


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2013)

الملكة هيلانة شخصية جميلة و طيبة 
ومواضيعها مميزة
انا شخصيا بحبها اوى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتها ويبارك بحياتها ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 فبراير 2013)

لي موقف قديم مع الملكه هيلانه لن انساه
عرفني بقيمة شخصيتها وقوتها وتسامحها وطيبتها
انها مثال للمرأه المسيحيه قبل كل شيء
الرب يحفظها ويباركها ويطمئنا عنها

اشتقنا لوجودك بيننا
لاتشغلي بالنا اكثر

....
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2013)

وحشتنا كتير كتير بأمانه ووحشتنا روحها المرحه المليئه بالمحبه النقيه..
يارب ترجع ومتغيبش أكتر من كدا ..​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لي موقف قديم مع الملكه هيلانه لن انساه
> عرفني بقيمة شخصيتها وقوتها وتسامحها وطيبتها
> انها مثال للمرأه المسيحيه قبل كل شيء
> الرب يحفظها ويباركها ويطمئنا عنها
> ...




شكرااااااااا يا هشام لذوقك 
بس صدقنى أنا مش فاكرة الموقف ده خالص ، لو ماعندكش مانع يا ريت تفكرنى 
يس المهم مايطلعش فية خنـــــــاقة  :fun_lol:


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> شكرااااااااا يا هشام لذوقك
> بس صدقنى أنا مش فاكرة الموقف ده خالص ، لو ماعندكش مانع يا ريت تفكرنى
> يس المهم مايطلعش فية خنـــــــاقة  :fun_lol:





نشكر الرب كثيرا لرجوعك لنا بخير وسلامه 
اما لتذكيرك فهذا كان اول موقف عرفني بالملكه هيلانه
وللتذكير
وهذه هي اجابتك انت... وهي بكلماتي 
او مشاركتك بمعنى ادق
​

............







*انا لا اختلف عن البقيه يا اخ هشام*
* وكلامي ليس فيه اهانه ولا سوء نيه*
* ولولا احساسي بذلك لما قلت الكلام*
* ولا ارى فى كلامى شيئا فيه اية اساءه ولا حرام*

* فنحن اصدقاء*
* ولا تظن بعدم مشاركتي التى تريدها انت اني لا اقرا كل كلماتك*
* فلا يمكن ان تفوتني اية مداخله من مشاركاتك*

* فأنا لست ممن ينساقون وراء معسول الكلام*
* ولتكن نصيحتي لك بعدم الجري وراء الاوهام*
* فهناك حواجز بيننا وازالتها فوق طاقتك حرام*
* ولا تظن ردي لاسباب الا بحفظ اللياقه والاحترام*
* اشكر اهتمامك يااخي هشام*
* وتاكد ان كلامي بدون اي زعل او خصام*
* .......لك السلام وتحيه وشكر الى الاخ هشام*



* وانا جبتلك ملك السلام*

*



 *


 ....







عندي حق ولا ...لا

الرب يباركك ويحفظك من كل شر 
يفرح قلبك ويسعد ايامك
​


----------



## Strident (8 مارس 2013)

اوباااا ده كان فيها ضرب.....لا لا احكوا ايه اللي حصل ومين موت مين


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2013)

الملكة هيلانة يا مرحب
صاخبة قلم ومواضيع جميلة ذو نكهة خاصة 
غيورة على الخدمة
بعتبرها صديقى اللدود هنا هههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اوباااا ده كان فيها ضرب.....لا لا احكوا ايه اللي حصل ومين موت مين





خود يا عم جوني



*ولتكن نصيحتي لك بعدم الجري وراء الاوهام

*ارتحت دلوقت

هو في اطيب من ملكتنا

...


​


----------



## aymonded (8 مارس 2013)

حمداً لله [YOUTUBE]3lh14Uk1RxU[/YOUTUBE] على سلامتك​
الأخت العزيزة عند الجميع - بلا مبالغة فعلاً - الملكة هيلانة؛؛؛ أولاً لي عتاب عليها، أنها لمت شنطتها فجأة وسابت المنتدى على حين غُره وقعدنا نقول ايه اللي خلى المنتدى يفقد روحه الحلوة دية يا ترى وليه لمت شنطتها وعزالها وذهبت مع أدراج الرياح !!!!
عموماً ألف مليون حمد لله على السلامة ونورتي بيتك ومكانك في وسطينا، ويا رب يكون غيابك ومانع حضورك وسطينا خير،  ولا أنسى قط روحك المرحة والبسيطة التي لها إشراقة خاصة سواء في الردود في الموضوعات أو الرسائل في البروفيل، والكل يشهد لحلاوة البساطة التي تمتلكينها وهي بالطبع عطية الله، لأن كل نفس الله ميزها في شخصيتها بميزة خاصة أن نمتها تصير مجد الله الظاهر في الجسد، وبذلك يصير مجد لله الحي كل حين ظاهراً من خلالها، لذلك أمجد الله واشكره لأنه أرسلك لنا أختاً حلوة لفرح المنتدى الخاص جداً، فأرجو أن لا تتركينا مرة أخرى ولا تغيبي عنا بهذا الشكل الصعب، إلهنا القدوس الحي يبارك حياتك ويهبك كل نعمة وبركة وسلام دائم مع كل أسرتك آمين فآمين

وهذه هدية ليكي علها تكون سفرة دايمة ههههههههههه









​




​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> نشكر الرب كثيرا لرجوعك لنا بخير وسلامه
> اما لتذكيرك فهذا كان اول موقف عرفني بالملكه هيلانه
> وللتذكير
> وهذه هي اجابتك انت... وهي بكلماتي
> ...




يااااااااااااااة لسة فاكر يا هندسة 

المهم إننا اتصالحنا والامور وضحت كويس والموضوع عدى على خير:t17: بدون خسائر فى الأرواح :fun_lol:

فانا لست بمن ينساقون وراء معسول الكلام :boxing::fun_lol:




Libertus قال:


> اوباااا ده كان فيها ضرب.....لا لا احكوا ايه اللي حصل ومين موت مين



موتنا واحد خنقنا لما دخل وسط اتنين مش طايقينة :fun_lol:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> خود يا عم جوني
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:t17:

:fun_lol:


----------



## Strident (8 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> موتنا واحد خنقنا لما دخل وسط اتنين مش طايقينة :fun_lol:




اخ.....احم احم....


ههههههههه....لا بس معلش.....هنا موضوع عام....يعني مش بينكو وبين بعض 

واتش حبيبي مش "مش طايقني"


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 مارس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> حمداً لله [YOUTUBE]3lh14Uk1RxU[/YOUTUBE] على سلامتك​
> الأخت العزيزة عند الجميع - بلا مبالغة فعلاً - الملكة هيلانة؛؛؛ أولاً لي عتاب عليها، أنها لمت شنطتها فجأة وسابت المنتدى على حين غُره وقعدنا نقول ايه اللي خلى المنتدى يفقد روحه الحلوة دية يا ترى وليه لمت شنطتها وعزالها وذهبت مع أدراج الرياح !!!!
> عموماً ألف مليون حمد لله على السلامة ونورتي بيتك ومكانك في وسطينا، ويا رب يكون غيابك ومانع حضورك وسطينا خير،  ولا أنسى قط روحك المرحة والبسيطة التي لها إشراقة خاصة سواء في الردود في الموضوعات أو الرسائل في البروفيل، والكل يشهد لحلاوة البساطة التي تمتلكينها وهي بالطبع عطية الله، لأن كل نفس الله ميزها في شخصيتها بميزة خاصة أن نمتها تصير مجد الله الظاهر في الجسد، وبذلك يصير مجد لله الحي كل حين ظاهراً من خلالها، لذلك أمجد الله واشكره لأنه أرسلك لنا أختاً حلوة لفرح المنتدى الخاص جداً، فأرجو أن لا تتركينا مرة أخرى ولا تغيبي عنا بهذا الشكل الصعب، إلهنا القدوس الحي يبارك حياتك ويهبك كل نعمة وبركة وسلام دائم مع كل أسرتك آمين فآمين
> 
> ...




شكراً لذوقك وكلامك الحلو يا اجمل ايمن 
معلش ظروف غيابى *وذهابى مع ادراج رياح أمشير* كان غصب عنى  
 انتا عارف بقا امشيـــر وزعابببة :mus13: ،،
وهو امشير رجعنى تانى اهو :fun_lol:

+
+
+

امشيــــــــــر ملوش امان :t19:


+
+

مشكور جداااااااا للسفرة الجميلة ،، 
الاكل جميل جداااااااااا *عارفة انا إسماء الأطباق الشهية دى :fun_lol:*


----------



## Strident (8 مارس 2013)

اوهام يعني ايه؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 مارس 2013)

اول مره اشوف الموضوع ده .. الملكة هيلانة .. انا شايفها إنسانة مليانه بربنا اوي .. وواقعية اوي اوي .. وعملية .. طيبة .. خدومة .. فاهمه اللي حواليها كويس .. 

ربنا يبارك حياتها


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 أبريل 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عضوتنا ياللى عليها العين والننى *
> *حبوبة للجميع ، نشيطه فى خدمتها*
> *وسبب فرحة بعشرتها*
> *تقدر تقول بنت بلد عشريه*
> ...



بشكرك سمعان للمُقدمة الرائعة دى 
بس إية حكاية ( اللى يجاور السعيد يسعد ) ... مش فاهماها :spor22:،،،، 
متهيألى دى على وزن ( يا بخت اللى يوفق راسين فى الحلال ) ....... أهو هينوية من السعد جانبك يرضو :t33:

بصراحة أنا ماكنش ليَّ غرض من إنك تذكرنى فى هذا الموضوع ،، 
علشان كدة بعتلك تحذف إسمى 

بس إنت بقا اللى اصريت تعرف رأى الناس فى حماتك :spor2:





aymonded قال:


> الملكة هيلانة ملكة بصحيح وأعتقد أن ده الوصف الصحيح والوحيد اللي اقدر اقوله بصراحة، يعني شخصية محترمة جداً جداً، والكل يشهد طبعاً، وكلامها متزن وعندها وعي تام بما تقول وكلامها كثيراً ما يكون في محله بالضبط، المسيح إلهنا يباركها ويفرح قلبها ويعطيها نعمة مع كل أسرتها ولا يحرمنا كلنا من وجودها وتفاعلها مع الجميع، وموضوعاتها وتعليقاتها المميزه فعلاً، ولتكن مع كل أسرتها في تمام الصحة والعافية الروحية والجسدية آمين فآمين
> ​



شكراً يا غالى لكلامك الجميل ،، أخجلت تواضعى 
ده وجود حضرتك معانا أكبر بركة للمنتدى كلة ،، 
صدقنى بأمانة بستفاد كتير من مواضيعك اللى يفتقدها ( النت ) 
أكيد أستاذى ، أنا واعية ( أمال عملت إيميل وسجلت فى المنتدى إزاى ) :yahoo: 

ربنا بخليك لنا يا أسرع كاتب فى المنتدى 




oesi no قال:


> الملكة هيلانة
> شخصية عاقله جدا ومحترمة جدا
> وبتستغلنى جدا جدا جدا
> هههههههههههههههههه​



شكراً جورج ، وأعيش وأستغلك كمان وكمان ...:smil12:هى بابسى مفيش غيرها :t33:
شعارى فى المنتدى ( الإستغلال التام أو الموت الزئام ) :spor2:




> إيمليــآ قال:
> 
> 
> > *..*
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الملكة ... ملكة حقيقى .. متابعة كل حاجة فى صمت و مراقبة كل حاجة
> 
> دمها خفيف جدًا و طيبة .. مثال المرأة المصرية بصحيح .. بنفس العفوية و القلب الطيب و الخوف و المرح و الحنية .. ولا ننسى الصفة الاصيلة فى المرأة المصرية و هى الاستغلال البيّن .. منفضالى جيوبى اول باول فى التقييمات و مستغلانى اسوء استغلال :smile02 بس للامانة المواضيع تستاهل التقييم
> 
> ...



شقاوتى حبيبتى ... 
زودى حتة  ( العفوية ) دى ..... 
هى دى بقا اللى بتوقعنى .... فى المطبات
بس طالما شقاوة معايا مش هقع فيها تانى ، 
هبعتلك وإنتى تفهمينى ( اللى بيحصل فى الدنيا ) :Love_Mailbox:
بس الإستغلال البيِّن دة مش هقدر أستغنى عنه  فى المنتدى والبيت :t33:




MIKEL MIK قال:


> *الملكه بحس انها حماتي التانيه
> دمها خفيف وقلبها طيب وجميل
> لما بغيب فتره وبدخل المنتدي
> لازم ألاقيها سألت عليا وع غيابي
> ربنا يحميكي يا حماتي ويفرح قلبك​*



 ربنا يخليك ويسعدك بعروستك ، يا ميكو
وبإذن المسيح نفرح بيك قريب  لما تبنى كنيستك الصغيرة   
ربنا يحافظ عليك ، ويحميك من عدو الخير 




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا أقولكم بأة
> 
> الملكة هيلانة ديه بأة بتخاف علينا كلنا
> 
> ...



إيرينى ........ إسمك غالى عليا أوى ، وإنتى عارفة 
طبعاً لازم أخاف عليكم كلكم ،، أمال إحنا إخوات إزاى :spor22:
وبدل ما تحشرى نفسك بالعافية ،، وتتبهدلى ، 
إبقى تعاليلى وأنا أدخلك من الباب الرئيسى :t33: بكرامتك 



النهيسى قال:


> *الملكه هيلانه
> أخت غاليه
> خادمه رائعه نشطه
> ودوده جدا ومحبه للجميع
> أتمنى لها كل التوفيق*​



يخليك لىَّ يا أنقى قلب فى المنتدى 
ويدوم إفتقادك لنا يا رب 
صدقنى ده حضرتك اللى بنتعلم منك (كيف تكون المحبة الحقيقية ؟؟  ) 
محبتى وسلامى لأسرتك المباركة 



candy shop قال:


> هيلانه اجمل اخت وانسانه رائعه بمعنى الكلمه
> 
> هى قريبه جدا من الكل ومحبه للكل
> 
> ...



كاندى الحبيبة ، 
صاحبة المُجاملات والتهانى الرقيقة ( بمحبة حقيقية ) 
أشكرك جداً جداً لكلامك الجميل ، 
كثلك ذوق يا ست الكل 
صدقينى مفيش قلب أبيض من قلبك يا غالية 
ربنا يخلكى وتدود المحبة بينا :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 أبريل 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الملكه هيلانه دي السكر بتاع المنتدي
> بحبها جداااا
> وبموووت في المواضيع بتاعتها
> اول مابلمح اسمها بجري علي الموضوع علطوول
> ...



بنت الكنيسة .... حبيبتى 
ربنا يخليكى يا قمر ، إنتى اللى 100 سكر 
صدقينى حبيبتى  من ذوقك بس
وإحساسك العالى بهدف الموضوع نفسة ،،، وده بيرجع لروحك المليانة بحب المسيح وعشقك للحياة الروحية 
يسوع يحافظ عليكى ويحميكى من عدو الخير 
ويا رب غيابك علينا يكون ( خير ) :94:



PoNA ELLY قال:


> الملكه هيلانه
> من اجمل الأعضاء الي موجودين
> مشاركاتها جميله وتتمتع بالبســـــاطه والروح الحلوه
> 
> ربنا يباركها ​



أبانوب الغالى .. شاعرنا الجميل 
أحسن تعليق منك .... كلمة ( اليساطة ) 
أنا فعلاً بشكر ربنا على نعمة البساطة اللى عندى 
، دى بتخلينى ( أعيش فى سعادة دائماً :ura1: ) ،،،، طالما أنا بعيدة عن الســـذاجـــة :smile02
ربنا يبارك فى عمرك  



tamav maria قال:


> الملكه هيلانه بالرغم من اني ما اتعملتش معاها كتير لكن بحس انها ذو شخصيه ملائكيه
> بيعجبني جدا مواضيعها وتعليقاتها علي المواضيع
> انسانه هاديه وارائعه بالفعل



تماف ماريا .... صاحبة المشاركات السهمية التى تُصيب الهدف  
حضرتك اللى رائعة وأكثر من رائعة حقيقى 
بتعجبنى جداً ردودك القوية واللى بتيجى فى وقتها تمام 
كُلك وداعة و تواضع يا غالية 




خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> "AL MALEKA HELANA"
> ؛أستاذتي التي أتعلم منها؛
> [الرب يبارك روحها وحياتها وخدمتها ويستخدمها لمجد أسمه القدوس]
> "هي أنسانه تستطيع أن تري بوضوح روحها النقيه[/COLOR]"​




كريس .......... ملك الفوتوشوب    ،، واخونا العابر 
صدقنى يا غالى  حضرتك اللى عينيك  ( نقية ) ،، علشان كدة بتشوف كل حاجة حواليك ( حلوة ونقية ) 
كل كلامك فيه ( محبة للآخر ) 
بصليلك ... لكى يثبت إيمانك  بالمسيح إلهنا الحى :94: 
شكرااااااا كريس 



روزي86 قال:


> عسوله اوووووووي وروحها حلوه



روزى حبيبتى ،،، كتكوتة المنتدى  ،،،،،،، وافية جداً وأمينة لأصدقائها 
إنتى بقا اللى  عسولة خالص مالص بالص  ،،، ممكن نقول 60 عسولة :smile01
وروحك حلوة جداً جداً جداً  ،، ومواضيعك لذيذة حقيقى 
مفتقدينك حبيبتى  
ربنا يكون معاكى ويحميكى :94:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> طيبة



مش فاهمة قصدك !!!! 




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> روحها صغيره...  شقيه... مرحه...أوقات بحس فيها بحزم جامد... أوقأت ترزع كلام فى العضم  بحسها من خوفها على الكل.. نفسها الكل يخلص..
> و طبعا طبعا تعشق التقييم زى عنيها .. لدرجه انى عندى إحساس إن فئ بروجرم رديم النقط و تحويلها لفلوس ههههههههههههههههههه
> سكره.
> الرب يباركها و يبارك خدمتها الجميله



حبو.....  سكرة المنتدى والبراءة كلها 
الكلام اللى فى العضم ده .. بيكون نهاية الموضوع علشان نخلص من صاحب السؤال ههههههههه 
عندى بروجرام بيحول التقيمات لدولارات :99:





Bent el Massih قال:


> *الملكه هيلانه طيبه ودمها خفيف جدا وتعشق التقييمات ههههههههه
> خادمه رائعه بحب مواضيعها واستفدت كثير منها
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك حبيبتي
> 
> ومتنساش التقييم هههههههه​*



انتى كمان طلعتى بتحبى التقيمات أهو ، يعنى ( بصرة ) 30:

شكرا كريمة ، ربنا يخليكى  ويطمنا على أخوكى الغالى 




أمة قال:


> *الملكة هيلانة*​
> إنسانة طيبة وتحب الخدمة وتغار على خلاص النفوس​
> الرب يبارك حياتها وخدمتها
> ويبارك عائلتها التي إئتمنها عليها
> لكي يتمجد إسم المسيح في أعمالها وأقوالها,​


أمى الحبيبة ( أمة ) 
 أشكر ربنا كتير ........ سفينة حياتى يقودهاربى و إلهى يسوع 
ولذلك فمهما حاصرتنى المشاكل والأحزان ( لى رجاء وثقـــــــــة أن يسوع سيحملها عنى )
شكراً لوجودك فى الموضوع ورأيك الحلو


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مش فاهمة قصدك !!!!




طيبة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> طيبة



طيب ... أشكر ربنا انى مش شريرة


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> طيب ... أشكر ربنا انى مش شريرة



ﻻ مش شرررريييرررة طبعاً مين يقدر يقول كده؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 أبريل 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *الملكة هيلانة
> 
> كان لضعفي شرف نوال بركة الخدمة معها بمكان
> أخر و تعلمت من شخصها المُحب الكثير و الكثير
> ...



أخى مدحت .... الوديع الهادى و صاحب الكلمات والاخلاق الرفيعة 

اشكرك جدااااااا لنقدك البناء ،، 
بس أحب اقولك ... 
 حكمى اللى حضرتك شايفة مندفع ومتسرع  دة أصلاً نابع  من( عبارتك اللى أنا لونتها باللون الأزرق ) 
وصدقنى حكمى بيكون مظبوط 100 % ودى حياة معاشة فى الواقع ،، و بعتبرها نعمة من ربنا 
ومتخافش مش هيأثر على السائل ولا حاجة   بالعكس ده ممكن يدفعة ليكتب ما بداخلة بوضوح ومصداقية شديدة 
شكراااا لمشاركتك يا أبو يوسف 



يوحنا المصري قال:


> اسم علي مسمي .. مواضيعها مميزة و قيمة جدا و بتعبر عن شبع من الفكر الكتابي .. و ردودها قوية



نورتنى يوحنا ... حضرتك كمان مواضيعك اكتر من رائعة وبستفاد كتير منك 

الرب يباركك 



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اوباااا ده حضرتك جيت في ملعبي بقي
> يعني هتكلم براحت راحتي
> لكذا سبب
> واولهم ان ملوكة تبقي حماتي يعني انا مستنيه ابنها يكبر كمان كام سنة  كده عشان نتخطب :smil12::smil12:
> ...



واثقة فيك يا رب ..... انا كمان واثقة فيك جدااا جدااا يا رب :99:

يخليكى ليا يا قمر
إنتى حببتى اللى روحك جميلة جميلة ودمك خفيف وعلشان كدة  إختارتك للواد إبنى  30:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 أبريل 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> الملكة هيلانة شخصية جميلة و طيبة
> ومواضيعها مميزة
> انا شخصيا بحبها اوى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتها ويبارك بحياتها ​



كلدانية ... الرفيقة الهادية ، صاحبة الإفتقاد المميز 
أشكرك حبيبتى لذوقك ، لسة فاكرة أول مرة إتكلمنا مع بعض ، :كُلك ذوق وإحساس يا غالية 
صدقينى أنا بقيت أحب كل كلدانيات العراق :smile02
يبارك فيكى ويحميكى من عدو الخير  :94:




grges monir قال:


> الملكة هيلانة يا مرحب
> صاخبة قلم ومواضيع جميلة ذو نكهة خاصة
> غيورة على الخدمة
> بعتبرها صديقى اللدود هنا هههههههه



جرجس .... الصديق الشهم والقلب الأبيض المتسامح 
أوعى تكون بتدوق المواضيع قبل ما تقيمها 
شكرا يا غالى ربنا يخليك لنا ، صدقنى أنا اللى بستفاد من مشاركاتك كتير 
يبارك خدمتك وحياتك ويحميك من عدو الخير :94:



Libertus قال:


> اوهام يعني ايه؟



تفكيرك 



REDEMPTION قال:


> اول مره اشوف الموضوع ده .. الملكة هيلانة .. انا شايفها إنسانة مليانه بربنا اوي .. وواقعية اوي اوي .. وعملية .. طيبة .. خدومة .. فاهمه اللي حواليها كويس ..
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتها



أخ طارق ... موسوعة ( دينية ، علمية ، ثقافية ) 
صدقنى قربى من ربنا هو اللى بينجينى من مخاطر وفخاخ كثيرة ،، بتسببها طيبتى 
شكرااااا لتشريفك 
ربنا يحافظ عليك من عدو الخير :94:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2013)

ماذا يمثل لك العضو النشيط  عبود عبده عبود المحامى النشيط بالنسبة لك؟



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2013)

صديق صدوق.. 
أخ غالي
أب رائع. 
إنسان طيب و جميل أوى فوق الوصف.
مرح.. شاف. من للدنيا لما قال يأ بس. علشان كدا بقى مستعد و يتقبل الأزمات و الصدمات و ألمحن بروح ساخره من الدنيا بالى فيها..
خبرته قى الحياه كبيره تقدر تستشيره.
وقت الجد راجل جد. و وقت الهزار .. هزأر...
يعنى طفل شقى يجرى و يلعب و يضحك.. و فى نفس الوقت راجل يعتمد عليه و جد..
ده غير إنه عرف الرب.. و غير إنه مميز بالنسبه لى لانى كنت بطلب شئء فئ صلاتى و جالئ الرض من خلاله.
ده غير قصصه الممتعه و
 كفاية كدا عليك يا عبوديا لحسن تتغر هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*استاذى الغالى انا متعاملتش معاه كتير اوى يعنى غير من خلال الردود 
لكن بحسه فعلا اب طيب 
وحنين 
بجد حد مرح فوق الوصف خفه دمه ملهاش مثيل 
كتباته الساخره حاجة كدا نادر تلاقيها دلوقتى رغم الظروف الصعبة اللى الناس فيها 
لكن هو بيتغلب على كل ده بكتباته وبيرسم البسمه على اى حد يقراله موضوع 
وفوق ده كله محامى شاطر 
الا يا استاذى لو حبيبت ارفع قضية خلع هتاخد منى اتعاب كتير ههههههههه
وجوده فى المنتدى ليه سحر خاص 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2013)

*عبود !! 

كائن بشري 
او شخص ابن بني ادم 
هيكون ايه يعني ههههههههههههه


لا بجد عبود اخ كبير ومرجع برجعله في الامور القانونيه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (17 مايو 2013)

*  مع تقديري و احترامي واعجابي  *
*  بالقلم الساخر *
* في اعتقادي الشخصي ان عبود انسان بسيط جداً*
* تعلق بعالم الكتابة. وعشق الورقة  والقلم. يحاول أن يلقي أفكاره بين السطور. تعتمد كتباته الساخره علي التلقائيه والافكار اللحظيه لينسج منها مواضيعه الرائعه *
* ردوده علي مواضيع المنتدي تجدها قليله جدا واذا وجدت ليشارك بكلمة حق او معلومه قانونيه او خبره من الحياه** ودائما اري بشخصية عبود الهدوء والتأني وعدم اخذ الامور بعصبيه *
*دمت ودام لنا قلمك استاذنا*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

*ياسلااااااااااااااااااام استاذ عبود
ده مفيش كلام يقدر يوصف الشخصيه الجميله دي
يعني اذا ذكرت الطيبه, الذكاء , سرعه البديهه , الاخلاق, وطبعا طبعا خفــــه الدم ذُُكر الاستاذ"عبود"
وفوق ده كله الاستاذعبود "قاموس معرفه"
وبجد انا فخوره بوجود شخصيه زيه في المنتدي 

بس قربت اكمل سنه في المنتدي ولحد النهارده مش قادره احدد دي صوره ايه بالظبط **




*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 مايو 2013)

عبود : ثقافة الحوار

التى عندى الإختلاف فى الرأى والرؤى بل وأكثر ثم 

ابقاء الإحترام الشخصى بلامهانة

​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2013)

أستاذى فى  ادارة الحوار 
عندما دخل المنتدى هنا فقد حاور الكثير والكثير وكان العقل الراشد فى فى تفنيد الحوار مما يسبب فشل الكثيريين عنه 
ومستشارى القانونى بدون مرتب 
جاء لى شك هنا انه ممكن يترك المنتدى ويرحل كالباقى ولكن كل ما اجد قلمه الساخر يكتب فسعادتى لا توصف بوجودة
لقد اهانه الكثير الكثير ......ولكن ظل صامتاً لانه ليس كجبان يخاف ان يرد عليهم بالعكس فكان احترامة فى صمته يدل على انه اختلف عن فكر الشتامون


----------



## أَمَة (18 مايو 2013)

عبود يجمع الجدية والدعابة بكل اتزان.
روح الدعابة التي يتمتع بها لا تقلل من ثقل جديته
التي بدورها تجعل خطاه ثابته عندما تدعو الحاجة الى الحركة.
منطق فذ فيه من الفطنة والقدرة على التقاط المفارقات بسرعة وبدقة 
وتحويلها باسلوب كاريكاتوري الى لوحة رسم كلامية
ينظر اليها كثيرون
ولكن كل واحد منهم يرى و/أو تجذبه فيها
 زاوية مختلفة عن غيره.   ​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2013)

عبود انسان جميل بجد 

اسلوبه فى الحوار ثقافته 

ومن مواضيعه بلاحظ خفه دمه 

ليه شعبيه فى المنتدى 

ربنا يكون معاه ويوفقه 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مايو 2013)

*إنطبعت عن الأستاذ عبود :

طيب

ذكى ومش لئيم 

ما فيش تَكَلُف فى الكلام

غيور على مصر و على شعبها أوى أوى _ مش بيقبل كلمة جارحة على مصر 

بيفهم فى السياسة تمام التمام

و طبعا فاهم فى القانون 

ملتزم جدا بقوانين المنتدى 

أصبح له شعبية عالية فى المنتدى



ربنا يكون معاه و يحافظ عليه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مايو 2013)

*شكراً أستاذ " سمعان "
حاولت أبعد عنك علشان ما تفتكرنيش وتحطنى فى دماغك
:smile01
*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صديق صدوق..
> أخ غالي
> أب رائع.
> إنسان طيب و جميل أوى فوق الوصف.
> ...


*صداقتى ليكى لوحدها غرور يا حوبو*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *استاذى الغالى انا متعاملتش معاه كتير اوى يعنى غير من خلال الردود
> لكن بحسه فعلا اب طيب
> وحنين
> بجد حد مرح فوق الوصف خفه دمه ملهاش مثيل
> ...


*خُلع ؟ ...أعوذ بالله من غضب الله 
ومين اللى يرضى يتخلع من القمر دى ؟ ...أكيد هيجيب لورا
ربنا يخليكى له ويخليه ليكى 
*​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عبود !!
> كائن بشري
> او شخص ابن بني ادم
> هيكون ايه يعني ههههههههههههه
> ...


*كائن بشرى ؟؟ - ياترى طلعت من الثدييات ؟*​


tamav maria قال:


> *  مع تقديري و احترامي واعجابي  *
> *  بالقلم الساخر *
> * في اعتقادي الشخصي ان عبود انسان بسيط جداً*
> * تعلق بعالم الكتابة. وعشق الورقة  والقلم. يحاول أن يلقي أفكاره بين السطور. تعتمد كتباته الساخره علي التلقائيه والافكار اللحظيه لينسج منها مواضيعه الرائعه *
> ...


*حقيقى يا تيمو لمستى " كَبِدْ " الحقيقة 
تحبيها بانية والا أسكندرانى ؟
أنتى مُحقة تماماً فى حكاية البساطة دى ولو أن البعض بيعتقدها خبث ولؤم 
بجد مش عارف لية !!
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياسلااااااااااااااااااام استاذ عبود
> ده مفيش كلام يقدر يوصف الشخصيه الجميله دي
> بس قربت اكمل سنه في المنتدي ولحد النهارده مش قادره احدد دي صوره ايه بالظبط **
> 
> ...


*دى صورة الأسد الأمريكى الأبيض النادر
أنا باحب الأسود من وأنا عيل صغير 
الأسد بيتمتع بالقوة والترفع ...يكفى أنه لا يهاجم الفريسة من الخلف 
دة غير عدد ( الحريم ) اللى بيكونوا معاه 
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​ 


ياسر الجندى قال:


> عبود : ثقافة الحوار
> التى عندى الإختلاف فى الرأى والرؤى بل وأكثر ثم
> ابقاء الإحترام الشخصى بلامهانة​


*شكراً أستاذ ياسر ....نختلف ولكن نلتقى عند أحترام الذات *​


بايبل333 قال:


> أستاذى فى  ادارة الحوار
> عندما دخل المنتدى هنا فقد حاور الكثير والكثير وكان العقل الراشد فى فى تفنيد الحوار مما يسبب فشل الكثيريين عنه
> ومستشارى القانونى بدون مرتب
> جاء لى شك هنا انه ممكن يترك المنتدى ويرحل كالباقى ولكن كل ما اجد قلمه الساخر يكتب فسعادتى لا توصف بوجودة
> لقد اهانه الكثير الكثير ......ولكن ظل صامتاً لانه ليس كجبان يخاف ان يرد عليهم بالعكس فكان احترامة فى صمته يدل على انه اختلف عن فكر الشتامون


*بايبل من أوئل الأعضاء اللى  قابلونى فى المنتدى وكان لتشجيعه لى سبباً فى البقاء والأستمرار *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مايو 2013)

أمة قال:


> عبود يجمع الجدية والدعابة بكل اتزان.
> روح الدعابة التي يتمتع بها لا تقلل من ثقل جديته
> التي بدورها تجعل خطاه ثابته عندما تدعو الحاجة الى الحركة.
> منطق فذ فيه من الفطنة والقدرة على التقاط المفارقات بسرعة وبدقة
> ...


*ولا أنسى من بعد فضل الله فضلك عليا
ومتابعاتك لى المستمرة وتشجيعك وتنويرى بمسائل كانت غامضة عليا كثيراً
بمنتهى التواضع - الحب - والأمومة الحانية 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مايو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> عبود انسان جميل بجد
> 
> ​


*حقيقى أنتى الأجمل والأروع ...حتى لو مسحتيى قبل كدة مشاركات :smile02
*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ربنا يكون معاه و يحافظ عليه*


*شكرا على " الدعوة " الجميلة يا إيرو
سبحان الله ...من خناقات الى سوء تفاهمات بيننا
الى صداقة قوية ومتينة ...ومتابعة " روحية " مستمرة
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مايو 2013)

*يعجز قلمي عن وصف الاستاذ عبود 
فاهو من نوادر المنتدي

*​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً أستاذ " سمعان "
> حاولت أبعد عنك علشان ما تفتكرنيش وتحطنى فى دماغك
> :smile01
> *
> ...



لا احبها بالليمون والزيت الحار ياعبود
بس احياة عينك ياخويا كتر الزيت شويه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مايو 2013)

*حبيبى 

عبود أستاذى و صديقى و بابايا لو لزم الامر و حمايا :t23: على حسب وعده اللى فى الغالب هيلحسه:smile01 .. 

اوقات نختلف و اوقات نتفق و دايما نشاغب فى بعض .. له الفضل عليا فى حاجات كتير مفيش داعى لذكرها .. بس بجد يشرفنى انى اتعرفت على انسان زيه *


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2013)

انسان اسلوبة  وطريقتة مميزة جدا
من الصعب ان تلاقى شخص فى مستوى سنة بهذا التفكير


----------



## white.angel (18 مايو 2013)

*الحته الشمال ... :36_3_21:*

*اقول ايه بس عن استاذ عبود .... *
*فى البدايه مكنتش بطيقه ... ومش عارفه ليه بصراحه :smil13:*
*بس لما اتعاملت معاه اكتشفت انه شخصيه متزنه جداً ... وصعبه جداً*
*رغم بساطته ... انما شخصيه مش سهله .... 
عامل كدة زى البحر اللى ماشى جنب المحيط من غير ما يخبطوا فى بعض
- خدت الظاهره تيي فى الكلاث ايام المدرسه - ... 
جديته وسخريته ... بيفكرونى بالظاهره دي .... *

*من النادر لما نلاقى له مشاركه ... جاده ... 
ودايما بتبقى محتاجه تحليل قوى ... وكل مشاركاته الساخره ... 
بتحمل كتير اوى ... رغم بساطتها .... *
*من الاخر محامى شاطر ... عايزين ايه يعنى يعنى :t25:*

*ومش هنساله انه جابلى عريث :smile02 ...

 بصراحه مش عندى كلام اقدر اوصفه بيه ... لانه شخص عزيز جداً ... 
ولو انى بختلف معاه كتير ... 
بس المتعه بتكون لما بنختلف ونقعد نتناقش ونتخانق ... 
ولو مش هنختلف لازم اخترعله اختلاف عشان اقتنص 
فرصه حلوه للمناقشه معاه والاستفاده منه ... :spor2:*

*استاذ عبود من الشخصيات اللى ممكن تضيفهم لقائمه 
"اخر الرجال المحترمون" ... وقائمه ... 
"منكم لله عقدوتنا من رجالة اليومين دول :act23: *"

*كفايا كدة ... لانى مش عارفه اظبط كلمتنين اوصفك بيهم صح ...
 وبعدين انت عارفنى يا باشمهندث مبحبش ارغى :smile01*
*:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مايو 2013)

*,.*

أستآذنآ عبود إنسآن حتى لو إختلفت معآهـ فى بعض آلموآقف
مآتقدرش تختلف على ذكآئه وتفرد أسلوبه وموهبته آلمميزة فى رسم آلبسمة على كل إللى حوآليه


*ربنآ يكون معآهـ دآيماً ويوفقه *





*.،*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مايو 2013)

*شخصية تجمع اشياء يصعب تجميعها فى شخصية واحدة
محلل بصفة ممتاز
كاتب ساخر اكثر احترافية من محترفى المهنة انفسهم 
متمكن من الحوارات
صادق مع نفسه ولا يدعى العلم الا فيما يرى نفسه متمكنا منه
لا يستكبر ان يسال عن اى شئ لا يعرفه
ولا يتخذ قرار الا وان يكون متاكدا انه اتخذ قرار صح
يقدر ان يجذب الانتباه بسرعة ويقدر ان يتفاعل سريعا مع كل المحيطين 


شخصية تسعد انك تتعرف عليها ويكون لك صديقا بمثل هذة العقلية  

*


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 مايو 2013)

نجم لامع في سماء المنتدى
يجبرك ان تحبه قبل ان ترى
يزعلك ليرضيك بدون اي جفا
تقرأ له كل الكلمات مهما جرى
تذكره بالمحبه حتى لو كان نسى
انسان بسيط بطبعه وان سما
نعم هذا البعض عنه ...عبود هوا​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 مايو 2013)

واخيرا جبتم نفر اعرفه... توه نورت الصفحه 
 جبتم عبود ياحي ويا حي ..ويا  لبيه  ثم لبيه يا احلى عبود 

ماشاء الله الكل يحبك 
وانا عبالي ما احد يحبك غيري ..صدق من قال دنيا مالها امان :t33:

يسألوني ليه اعزك معزه ماعزيتها لحد 
  انسان راقي ورقيق الاسلوب ومحترم وموضوعي في غالب الاحيان
ودمه من  غير ما يخففه  خفيف من الله  ومن غير تصنع
 ما اقول عنك الا والنعم فيك وعسى دربك اخضر .. ويخليك لعيون ترجيك 
.....
ماشاء الله عيوني بارده عليك ..على ذا المديح اللي قالوه عنك 
 ودي اذبح لك خروف عن الحسد.. ثم الطخ دمه ب جدران المنتدى 
شغل الشعوذه بتاعتي هههههه..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2013)

استاذ عبود
عسل عسل عسل عسسسسسل


----------



## grges monir (19 مايو 2013)

هو كلة مدح كدة مفيش ذم شوية
اية المنتدى الفاشل دة هههههه


----------



## amgd beshara (19 مايو 2013)

استاذ عبود بالرغم من تعاملاتي القليلة معاه لكنه افضل كاتب قصصي ساخر قرأت له .. عَلاَّمة في القانون .. سعيد جداً بأسألته الدينية في الفترة الاخيرة .. هو شخص مرح جداً و من الناس اللى تفرح بمعرفتهم .. 
و انا اقول ايه بعد كل اللى سبقوني و اتكلموا عن خبرة بشخصيته الرائعة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مايو 2013)

*أحبه جداً
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 مايو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> واخيرا جبتم نفر اعرفه... توه نورت الصفحه
> جبتم عبود ياحي ويا حي ..ويا  لبيه  ثم لبيه يا احلى عبود
> 
> ماشاء الله الكل يحبك
> ...




ينفع مرسي خروف معتبر :59:


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مايو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ماذا يمثل لك العضو النشيط  عبود عبده عبود المحامى النشيط بالنسبة لك؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*بستان اذهب إليه عندما تحيطنى الصحراء من كل جهة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حبيبى
> 
> عبود أستاذى و صديقى و بابايا لو لزم الامر و حمايا :t23: على حسب وعده اللى فى الغالب هيلحسه:smile01 ..
> 
> اوقات نختلف و اوقات نتفق و دايما نشاغب فى بعض .. له الفضل عليا فى حاجات كتير مفيش داعى لذكرها .. بس بجد يشرفنى انى اتعرفت على انسان زيه *


*ويشرفنى يكون عندى بنت زيك *
*بس تغلسى ع الواد اللى انا مخلفه ....بعينك *
:smile01:smile01​


grges monir قال:


> انسان اسلوبة  وطريقتة مميزة جدا
> من الصعب ان تلاقى شخص فى مستوى سنة بهذا التفكير


*أية مستوى سنه دى ؟ ...ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا جرجس
*​


white.angel قال:


> *الحته الشمال ... :36_3_21:*
> 
> *كفايا كدة ... لانى مش عارفه اظبط كلمتنين اوصفك بيهم صح ...
> وبعدين انت عارفنى يا باشمهندث مبحبش ارغى :smile01*
> *:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:*​


*لا أبداً ما بتحبيش الرغى ... لا أنتى ولا نسختك اللى عندى فى البيت :smile01*​


إيمليــآ قال:


> أستآذنآ عبود إنسآن حتى لو إختلفت معآهـ فى بعض آلموآقف
> مآتقدرشتختلف على ذكآئه وتفرد أسلوبه وموهبته آلمميزة فى رسم آلبسمة على كل إللى حوآليه
> 
> 
> *ربنآ يكون معآهـ دآيماً ويوفقه *​


*الله يكرمك ويكرم أصلك ...ويزود كرمه لو غيرتى حبر الكى بورد
:smile01
*​ 


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *يعجز قلمي عن وصف الاستاذ عبود
> فاهو من نوادر المنتدي
> *​


*شهادة أبروزها وأحطها قدامى *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مايو 2013)

*عبووووووووود
وماذا يمكن أن اقول عنه بعد كل ما قيل 
هو استاذ فى الحياه خبره ووعى ونظره ثاقبه 
هو انسان جدااا على المستوى الشخصى 
هو ساخر حتى وقت الالم ودى قوه يُحسد عليها
هو صديق معدنه نفيس بيظهر وقت اللزوم
كتاب مفتوح وصريح والتعامل معاه مريح
من الاخر جدع وعنوان لابن البلد اللى مبقاش فى منهم كتير
ربنا يديمه لينا صديق واخ واستاذ ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مايو 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> شخصية تسعد انك تتعرف عليها ويكون لك صديقا بمثل هذة العقلية  *


*مر عليك وقت كنت متضايق فيه وفتحت موضوع فى المباركين
الكُل خبى عنى ....عارف لية ؟
لأنهم عارفين مقدار غلاوتك عندى وحبى ليك 
*​


هشام المهندس قال:


> نجم لامع في سماء المنتدى
> يجبرك ان تحبه قبل ان ترى
> يزعلك ليرضيك بدون اي جفا
> تقرأ له كل الكلمات مهما جرى
> ...


*إتش الجامد ....اسمك غالى عندى لأنه ببساطة أسم أخويا *​


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وانا عبالي ما احد يحبك غيري ..صدق من قال دنيا مالها امان :t33:
> يسألوني ليه اعزك معزه ماعزيتها لحد


*هيوف ...فى يوم من الأيام طلاقى هيبقى على أيدكى ...أنا عارف :smile01*​


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> استاذ عبود
> عسل عسل عسل عسسسسسل


*مرسيه يا بنوتتنا الغالية *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بستان اذهب إليه عندما تحيطنى الصحراء من كل جهة *


*بجد ...أنا وقفت عند المشاركة دى مذهوول
ومش عارف أرد حقيقى 
لما الكلام دة يطلع من أستاذ كبير مقاماً وقيمة 
الشكر قليل عليه 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عبووووووووود
> وماذا يمكن أن اقول عنه بعد كل ما قيل
> هو استاذ فى الحياه خبره ووعى ونظره ثاقبه
> هو انسان جدااا على المستوى الشخصى
> ...


*طول عمرك أستاذة 
وآدى مشاركة أحمريكا 
عقبى لك ياللى فى بالى تبل ريقى بربع مشاركة حتى
مش لازم هنا يعنى 
:smile02

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مايو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> هو كلة مدح كدة مفيش ذم شوية
> اية المنتدى الفاشل دة هههههه


*هههههههههه
لأ ...فيه تلاتة أربعة خمسة فى الحارة المزنوقة 
*​


يوحنا المصري قال:


> استاذ عبود بالرغم من تعاملاتي القليلة معاه لكنه افضل كاتب قصصي ساخر قرأت له .. عَلاَّمة في القانون .. *سعيد جداً بأسألته الدينية في الفترة الاخيرة ..* هو شخص مرح جداً و من الناس اللى تفرح بمعرفتهم ..
> و انا اقول ايه بعد كل اللى سبقوني و اتكلموا عن خبرة بشخصيته الرائعة


 *على فكرة ..انا متابع بصفة يومية قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة 
ومتابع كل كل ردودك هناك*​


خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *أحبه جداً
> *​


*حمدت ربنا انك كتبتها صح 
:smile02
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 مايو 2013)

استاذ محبوب بحب مشاركاته وبالاخص الساخره 
شكرا استاذي عبود  بترسم البسمه علي وجوهنا :ab4:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2013)

*يوحنا المصري
شعاره
بشريعتك أتلذذ




عضو مبارك مكسب للمنتدى
ابحاثه تدل على عقل وفكر تمام
يعاب عليه قلة تواجده معانا 
السؤال :
ماذا يمثل العضو المبارك يوحنا المصرى بالنسبة لك؟
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 مايو 2013)

انا مقلتش حاجه علي الاستاذ عبود
عارفه ان خلص وقته لكن لازم اقول اي حاجه وخلاص
انسان جمييل جدااا وخفه دمه ماليها حدود ^_^
والكل هنا بيحبوه جداااا




يوحنا المصري 
ماليش علاقه معاها خالص 
لكن في الخباثه كدا براقبه ^_^ 
من اسلوبه في الردود ومواضيعه فابقوله حضرتك حضرتك ^_^
فاطلع صغير في السن !! كنت متوقعه انه راجل كبير 
انسان جميييل ومحترم واسلوبه راقي 
ربنا يحميه
​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2013)

*يوحنا المصري*​ 
عزيز جدا عندي
 يشعر القارئ بهدوئه من خلال مشاركاته 
وهو رزين في ردوده الخالية من الإنفعالات المؤذية.​ 
شاب مسيحي بكل ما الكلمة من معنى​ 
اكن له كل إحتراما ومحبة وارى فيه مثالا يحتدى به.​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 مايو 2013)

*,.*

إنسآن طيب ومحب 
بيميزهـ عمله وإجتهآدهـ فى صمت 

ربنآ يبآركـ خدمته ، وبنتمنى يرجع يتوآجد أكتر فى آلمنتدى ...





*.،*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2013)

*ما كانش ليا تعامل معاه إلا فى أضيق الحدود

و إنطبعت عنه إنه إنسان طيب أوى و مش مهتم بالمركز فى المنتدى

و ردوده فى المنتدى بسيطة و سهلة

لكن بقاله كتير ردوده قليلة ربنا يرجعه لينا تانى زى الأول 

و يديم خدمته​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مايو 2013)

*اظنه هادى و باحث كويس .. ربنا معاه و يساعده *


----------



## azazi (24 مايو 2013)

من المؤكّد اكثر الناس فيهم خير وبركه


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*انا عمرى ما لااتكلمت معاه 
لكن متابعة ردرود على طووووووول 
بحسه دارس كتير وردود جميلة 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2013)

> من اسلوبه في الردود ومواضيعه فابقوله حضرتك حضرتك ^_^
> فاطلع صغير في السن !! كنت متوقعه انه راجل كبير


لا بجد 
ياشيخه مش تقولي كده من الصبح
وانا اول ماشوفت اسمه في العنوان
قولت هدخل اقول حضرتك ووالدي واستاذي وحاجات تقيلة كده
لا بقي كده افك براحتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*استاذ* يوحنا *حضرتك* من الشخصيات الجميله اللي في المنتدي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بامانه بجد انا من سوء حظي طبعا اني متعملتش معاه شخصيا
لكن اتعاملت معاه من خلال مواضيعه وتعليقاته واكيد كلها بتعجني
واما يكون حد صغيرسنا وبالشخصيه والتفكير ده يبقي بجد يابخت "منتدي الكنيسة بيه"


----------



## amgd beshara (24 مايو 2013)

> *عضو مبارك مكسب للمنتدى
> ابحاثه تدل على عقل وفكر تمام*


شكراً استاذ سمعان للمقدمة الجميلة دي .. و ان كان للي بكتبه اي قيمه فهو ناتج من عمل الله و اللى اتعلمته منكم كلكم 


> يوحنا المصري
> ماليش علاقه معاها خالص
> لكن في الخباثه كدا براقبه ^_^
> من اسلوبه في الردود ومواضيعه فابقوله حضرتك حضرتك ^_^
> ...


بغض النظر عن مليش علاقة ( معاها ) شكراً بنت الكنيسة ده بس من زوقك و العين الجميلة بتشوف كل شئ جميل 


> عزيز جدا عندي
> يشعر القارئ بهدوئه من خلال مشاركاته
> وهو رزين في ردوده الخالية من الإنفعالات المؤذية.​
> شاب مسيحي بكل ما الكلمة من معنى​
> اكن له كل إحتراما ومحبة وارى فيه مثالا يحتدى به.​


شكراً امي الغالية بصلواتك و بتعاليمك انا ما انا 


> إنسآن طيب ومحب
> بيميزهـ عمله وإجتهآدهـ فى صمت
> 
> ربنآ يبآركـ خدمته ، وبنتمنى يرجع يتوآجد أكتر فى آلمنتدى ...


شكراً ايميليا ربنا يخليكي يا وردة المنتدي 



> *ما كانش ليا تعامل معاه إلا فى أضيق الحدود
> 
> و إنطبعت عنه إنه إنسان طيب أوى و مش مهتم بالمركز فى المنتدى
> 
> ...


شكراً يا باشمهندسه .. بصلواتك اعدي الامتحانات و ارجع تاني .


> *اظنه هادى و باحث كويس .. ربنا معاه و يساعده *


شكراً يا شقاوة .. ربنا يخليكي 


> *انا عمرى ما لااتكلمت معاه
> لكن متابعة ردرود على طووووووول
> بحسه دارس كتير وردود جميلة *


الدراسة و طريقة الرد اتعلمتهم هنا في المنتدي من الاساتذة الكبار الموجودين و مليش اي فضل فيهم .. شكراً رورو لمرورك الغاليو و كلماتك الجميلة 


> لا بجد
> ياشيخه مش تقولي كده من الصبح
> وانا اول ماشوفت اسمه في العنوان
> قولت هدخل اقول حضرتك ووالدي واستاذي وحاجات تقيلة كده
> لا بقي كده افك براحتي


ههههههههههههههه و والدي كمان .. لا يا اختشي مش للدتشرجه تشي فكي براحتشك 


> *استاذ* يوحنا *حضرتك*


يا ريتك ما فكيتي 



> من الشخصيات الجميله اللي في المنتدي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا ممنون ممنون جداً لحضرتك  .. شكراً يا غالية ربنا يخليكي 

.....................

انا شاكر جداً جداً محبتكم دي حاجه غالية جداً عندي .. و اسف علي عدم تواجدي المستمر في المنتدي علشان الامتحانات .. مش بيأخرني عن المنتدي غير الشديد القوي  .. بصلواتكم معايا اعدي الفترة دي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2013)

*عضونا عضو ذهبى
صاحب ردود وكلام ذهبى
ده مش غريب ماهو ابن البابا
اوريجانوس المصري




ماهما قولت واتكلمت عنه برضوا قليل
والسؤال 
ماذا يمثل المحاور اوريجانوس المصرى بالنسبة لك؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

معرفوش
بس اكيد راجل محترم 
هههه
طيب اقول اية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2013)

اورجيانوس المصرى-- إييييه و ما ادراك عن اورجيانوس المصرى هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ارجيانوس من الناس الى لفتوا انتباهى من زماااااان-- شخص هادى جدا-- ساكت كدا و فى حاله--
بحسه جميل اوى--
رضوضه جميله اوى و عميقه و هاديا---
دايما شايفا غامض كدا ببقى نفسى انكشه علشان اطلع منه او اعرفه اكثر-- و جاتلى فرصه فى موضوع ابى صوت صارخ نديت عليه يوضع احلامه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده تكتيك يعنى مش اى اسم وضع و خلاص-- اااه مفيش حد ساهل فى الدنيا دى ههههههههههههههه
بس و من احلامه عرفت عنه اكثر-- --
انسان مميز و جميل-- اعتقد الصوره الرمزيه بتاعته تشبهه-- مش اقصد رجل عجوز بالعكس انا شيفاه شاب جميل فى ريعان شبابه-- بس بحب الكتب و البحت و القراءه و التقليب-- و اشعر ان لديه حكمه تصل به لسن الرجل الى فى صورته الرمزيه-- قليل الكلام- بس كثير فعلا بيبقى ما قل و دل -- حتى فى اسئلته بتبقى مباشره-- و حتى فى طلباته بتبقى محدده و مباشره--
انسان جميل-- من الناس الى بعزها جدا جدا جدا-- الرب يباركه و يحقق له كل احلامه و يساعده ينشر كل كتاباته و يملائه دايما بسلامه و محبته--

 بس هو يعنى ايه ابن البابا؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2013)

يوحنا المصرى--
!!!! امتى بس نزل اسمه يخبر مشوفتش خااالص -- معقول يعنى! اسمحولى اقول عليه كلمتين بعد ازن اورجيانوس
 دا يوحنا-- اخويا الجميل-- الى قلبه مليان محبه و طيبه-- هادى و بيناقش بئسلوب جميل و مليان محبه---
 بيتقبل النقد بقلب مملوء محبه و بيشكر كمان بكل طيبه--
 متوقعه انه يبقى محاورممتاز لانه خصوصا يملك المحبه و عدم الشك و الصبر و الهدوء--و الشرح المبسط الى بيتجه للسؤال و اجابته مباشرا بدون الدخول فى مواضيع اخرى--
  الرب يفرح قلبه و يباركه و حقق له كل احلامه


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مايو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عضونا عضو ذهبى
> صاحب ردود وكلام ذهبى
> ده مش غريب ماهو ابن البابا
> اوريجانوس المصري
> ...


  رغم انه متشدد جداً في العقائد إلا انه شخص قلبه طيب جداً و هادي و اسلوبه راقي جداً في الحوار 
ربنا يباركه و يزيده من كل نعمة


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 مايو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عضونا عضو ذهبى
> صاحب ردود وكلام ذهبى
> ده مش غريب ماهو ابن البابا
> اوريجانوس المصري
> ...



 معرفوش اوى ..

بس هو هادىء كدة وفى حالو و محترم اوى طبعا .. ومتشدد شوية .. وطبعا  علامة ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2013)

*اوريجانوس و هل يخفى القمر :t23:

كان من حسن حظى انى سبق و اتكلمت معاه .. راجل جدًا و شرقى جدًا .. بالرغم من الردوده بالفصحى بس عنده قلب طفل جميل و خفة دم مالهاش حل 

بجد اتشرفت انى اتعرفت على انسان محترم زيه *


----------



## أَمَة (27 مايو 2013)

*اوريجانوس المصري*​ 
إنسان عزيز عليّ.​أحترم إجتهاده وسعيه الدؤوب الى المزيد من المعرفة 
ولكن أتمنى ألا يغرق في أبحاثه قينسى  
النصيب الصالح الذي لن يُنزع منه. ​ 
الرب يوفقك ويرعى خطواتك.​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2013)

*أنا شايفاه إنسان بيبحث و بيسأل

و من وجهة نظرى السؤال مش غلط

كنت مبسوطة منه فى مواضيع طرحها كان فيها أسئلة حلوة جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياته​​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2013)

*لم يسعفنى الوقت لأضع رأييى فى " يوحنا المصرى "
إنسان غاية فى التهذب والتواضع من مرة واحدة تعاملنا فيها مع بعض
أجبرنى من بعدها أتابع بكل أهتمام ما يكتبه بمحبة 

أما " أوريجانوس " لقطت منه مشاركة 
وذهبت بها الى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة وعرفت الأجابة الصحيحة
يعنى م الآخر ممكن أى كلمة أو حرف تكون سبباً للمعرفة 
دون أن تدرى 
ودة اللى بيعمله " أوريجانوس "
*​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مايو 2013)

من سؤ الحظ ان ما كنش لي اي تعامل مع اوريحانوس المصري
اعتقد انه انسان طيب وهادي وكل كتاباته
 وردوده تدل علي نبل اخلاقه ورجاحة عقله
ربنا يبارك في خدمته وتثمر ثلاثون وستون ومائه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 مايو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عضونا عضو ذهبى
> صاحب ردود وكلام ذهبى
> ده مش غريب ماهو ابن البابا
> اوريجانوس المصري
> ...



انا نفسي اكون نشيط وباحث زيك
ربنا يباركك استاذي ومعلمي سمعان


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> معرفوش
> بس اكيد راجل محترم
> هههه
> طيب اقول اية


قولي _لا اله الا الله يسوع_ المسيح _ابن الله

ميرسي يا _لارا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اورجيانوس المصرى-- إييييه و ما ادراك عن اورجيانوس المصرى هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ارجيانوس من الناس الى لفتوا انتباهى من زماااااان-- شخص هادى جدا-- ساكت كدا و فى حاله--
> بحسه جميل اوى--
> ...



كل دا 
حسيت انك بتحكي عن اسطورة مش اوريجانوس
دا علشان طبعك الطيب والهادي شايفه الناس جميله زيك

ابن البابا
يعني نفسي اكون تلميذ للبابا
وبتعلم من كتبه وعظاته علشان كدة نفسي اكون ابنه

ربنا يخليكي ويبارك يا حبو


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 مايو 2013)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> رغم انه متشدد جداً في العقائد إلا انه شخص قلبه طيب جداً و هادي و اسلوبه راقي جداً في الحوار
> ربنا يباركه و يزيده من كل نعمة


ربنا يخليك ويباركك

انا نفسي اتعلم منك طريقتك الجميله في البحث والدراسة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> معرفوش اوى ..
> 
> بس هو هادىء كدة وفى حالو و محترم اوى طبعا .. ومتشدد شوية .. وطبعا  علامة ...


مين دا انا ولا انت ؟

شرف لي اني اتعرف عليك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اوريجانوس و هل يخفى القمر :t23:
> 
> كان من حسن حظى انى سبق و اتكلمت معاه .. راجل جدًا و شرقى جدًا .. بالرغم من الردوده بالفصحى بس عنده قلب طفل جميل و خفة دم مالهاش حل
> 
> بجد اتشرفت انى اتعرفت على انسان محترم زيه *


دا شرف لي يا شقاوة اني اتعرف علي شخصية متعلمة ومثقفه وقوية وجميله زيك

شرقي قوي قوي يابوي:hlp:


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 مايو 2013)

أمة قال:


> *اوريجانوس المصري*​
> إنسان عزيز عليّ.​أحترم إجتهاده وسعيه الدؤوب الى المزيد من المعرفة
> ولكن أتمنى ألا يغرق في أبحاثه قينسى
> النصيب الصالح الذي لن يُنزع منه. ​
> الرب يوفقك ويرعى خطواتك.​



صلي لي  امنا أمة ان ربنا يساعدني اكون روحاني اكثر من المعرفه والبحث
وربنا يباركك ويحمكي


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا شايفاه إنسان بيبحث و بيسأل
> 
> و من وجهة نظرى السؤال مش غلط
> 
> ...



ربنا يباركك ويخليكي يا ايريني
دا بس من طيبة قلبك 
انا بستفيد جدا من افكارك الجميله في الموضوعات


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لم يسعفنى الوقت لأضع رأييى فى " يوحنا المصرى "
> إنسان غاية فى التهذب والتواضع من مرة واحدة تعاملنا فيها مع بعض
> أجبرنى من بعدها أتابع بكل أهتمام ما يكتبه بمحبة
> 
> ...


انا تلميذك يا عبود
بجد انت اسطورة في حاجات كتير         
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> من سؤ الحظ ان ما كنش لي اي تعامل مع اوريحانوس المصري
> اعتقد انه انسان طيب وهادي وكل كتاباته
> وردوده تدل علي نبل اخلاقه ورجاحة عقله
> ربنا يبارك في خدمته وتثمر ثلاثون وستون ومائه



دا بس من قلبك الطيب
ربنا يخليكي ويباركك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

*عضوه رائعة بالمنتدى *
*دايما مشاركه ونشيطه *
*لو هتكلم عنها هقول كمــــــــان وكمان*
*لكن كفايه كدااااا علشان ميحسدهاش الشيطان*
*العضوه *
*+إيرينى+*
*




*
*والسؤال*
*ماذا تعنى بالنسبة لك العضوه المباركه ايرينى؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2013)

*حبيبتى الروح بالروح

معرفة شخصية بأة​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2013)

ايرينى يا سلالام 
يا سلالالالالالالالالام 
ايرينى ده بقى حكاية لوحدها فى المنتدى 
الانسانة الجدعة الجريئة الذكية 
اللى فى قلبها على لسانها متعرفش تنافق حد 
وده احلى ما فيها انها بتتعامل بطبيعتها 
مواضيعا كلها شيقة وجميلة 
بس للاسف نهايتها غير سعيدة هههههههههه
ردودها دايما فى الجون ردود ذكية 
وكفاية عليكى كدا بقى يا ايرينى علشان متتغريش ههههههه

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يونيو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *العضوه *
> *+إيرينى+*
> *
> 
> ...



*[FONT=&quot]إيرو*​*[FONT=&quot] بنت بلد أسكندرانية جدعة وأم مثالية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خبطت فيا مرة فى المنتدى الإسلامى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع بتاع زبيبة الصلاة وكنت باشرح لها أنها بتبقى عبارة عن حرق فى الجبهة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يشبه القشرة اللى بتطلع بعد أى جرح ولما ( بتتفرك ) بتروح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقالت لى لأ ... دى وساخة ... أبقى أستحمى 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن من بعدها ولما تعرفنا على بعض كويس بقت من أعز أصدقائى 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شرحت لى حاجات كتير فى المسيحية ومش بخلت عليا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باحب مواضيعها ( الضاربة ) وباتابعها علشان أتفرج على كلمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( يُغلق )[/FONT]*​:ura1::ura1::ura1: ​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 يونيو 2013)

*يريني 
اجرا بنت في الحته بتقول ولا تخشى في الحق لومة لائم
مافي حد مثلها هنا بصراحتها صراحه وكمان لما تزعل حد
بتصالحه بطريقه غير مباشره>> اللي عايز ازاي يسالني*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2013)

اييييروووووو
 سكر و حبيب قلبى ههههههههههههههههه
 بحسى عندها ربع طاير زى ربعى الى طار-- و هتلاقى الاعراض متشابها" ههههههههههههههههههه" كتير ههههههههههههههههههههه
 بجد انسانه طيبه اوى اوى اوى و نكته--
 كانت تخش لى فى الخاص زمان منغير لا سلام و لا كلام تقول لى صلحى الكلمه الفلانيه فى الموضوع الفولانى ههههههههههههه
 كنت اقول فى بالى يخبر-- انا للدرجادى شلتها و خلتها خلاص مش مستحملانى ههههههههههههههه
فضلت كدا شويه و بعدين استسلمت للحاله المستعصيه و عرفت ان مافيش امل-- 
 اكيد اعترفت انى رايسه قسم العربى فى المنتدى هههههههههههههه
ام جميله و صاحبه بغبغانات طفسه بتاكل بيضها ههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركها و يبارك حياتها و يعطيها سؤال قلبها


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (25 يونيو 2013)

*ايرينى
موش اتكلمت معاها غير فى توبيكات
بس باين عليها عثولة وثكره كته 
ربى يحميهآ ي رب ^.^
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 يونيو 2013)

ايرينى الجريئه الجميله 
البنت اللى بمليون راجل 
لانها بتتكلم فى مواضيع محدش 
يقدر يتكلم فيها 
غير ايرينى  وبس


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2013)

ايريني دي بعشقها وبموت فيها بجد ^_^
عندها طيبه قلب نادره في الدنيا دي
واحلي مافيها اللي في قلبها علي لسانها علطول
وجريئه حبتين كدا ^_^
وجدعه اوووووي وبتقول الحق لو علي مين 
بجد عايزه موضوع نتكلم فيه عنها علشان يكفي هههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يونيو 2013)

حبيبتى
وامى
لسانها متبرى منها دى حقيقة ههههههههههههه
بس بحبها اوى
​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (26 يونيو 2013)

ايرينى ان لم تكن مهندسة 
فلتعمل فى الاعلام افضل لانها احسها محاورة جريئة جدا فلتكون اعلامية ناجحة 
وايضا تقوم بتفصيص المواضيع الشائكة


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (26 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> حبيبتى
> وامى
> لسانها متبرى منها دى حقيقة ههههههههههههه
> بس بحبها اوى
> ​



هههههههههههههه
انتى شوفتى لسانها فين وقال لك انه اتبر منها  ؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

ايريني بحبها زي ضي عيني
ونفسي نفضل نتقابل باقية عمري وسنيني

ايرو البنت الجدعه اللي بمية راجل
وعلشان تقدر تفهما لازم تعدي مراحل

ايرو البنت المرحة الجريئة موت
اما بقرا مواضيعا مبحبش اسمع جنبي اي صوت

ايرو الطيوبة اللي بتدينا من وقت بيتها واولادها ساعات
ودايما كلامها بيعجبني ويستاهل اغلي التقيمات

ايرو الحلوة الذكية الشقية ام دم خفيف
اللي من كتر حلاوتها ببقي نفسي  اكولها واحطها في رغيف






ايرو الدلوعه حبُوبة كل النااس
صدقوني معرفتها كنوز وتتاقل بالماس

علي فكره الشعر ده من تلييفي 






وبما ان الضيفه النهارده ايريني
خلوني احكي حاجه صغننه اد كده هوه
مره كنت مضايقه اوي من موضوع ف البيت
وصدقوني من غير مااشعر لقيت نفسي 
داخله لايرو خاص وبحكيلها وباخد رأيها في الموضوع
بالرغم من اني مكنتش اعرفها اووي بس كنت بشوف
ردودها ومواضيعها فشخصيتها كانت بتعجبني
وعشان كده قولت لازم اخد رأيها وفعلا  حكيتلها
واديتني رأيها وكان كلامها حكيم ومظبوط جداا (وعلي فكرة لسه رسالتها عندي محتفظة بيها)
ومن موقعي هذا حابه اشكرها جدا جداا بامانه
واشكر استاذي سمعان لانه اخترها
واشكر كل الاعضاء اللي منوريين في التوبيك ده
واشكر جميع القائميين علي المنتدي


واشكرني .. واشكر عامل البوفيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايرينى يا سلالام
> يا سلالالالالالالالالام
> ايرينى ده بقى حكاية لوحدها فى المنتدى
> الانسانة الجدعة الجريئة الذكية
> ...



*


:new6::new6::new6:
دا أنا عايزة أقولك إن فيه موضوع من ضمن مواضيعى 
أنا اللى جريت على روك و قولت له: إلحقنى و إقفل الموضوع دا
الراجل ما كدبش خبر
فى ساعتها قفله:ura1:

______________________________
:11_1_211v:
بس بجد كلامك حلو جدا جدا 
ميرسيه و تشكرات كتيرة كتيرة على الكلام الحلو دا
و على مشاعرك الطيبة ناحيتى
:big35:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إيرو*​*[FONT=&quot] بنت بلد أسكندرانية جدعة وأم مثالية [/FONT]*​[/FONT]







*ربنا يخليك دا من ذوقك *​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خبطت فيا مرة فى المنتدى الإسلامى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع بتاع زبيبة الصلاة وكنت باشرح لها أنها بتبقى عبارة عن حرق فى الجبهة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يشبه القشرة اللى بتطلع بعد أى جرح ولما ( بتتفرك ) بتروح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقالت لى لأ ... دى وساخة ... أبقى أستحمى
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/CENTER][/FONT]









​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لكن من بعدها ولما تعرفنا على بعض كويس بقت من أعز أصدقائى
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شرحت لى حاجات كتير فى المسيحية ومش بخلت عليا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باحب مواضيعها ( الضاربة ) وباتابعها علشان أتفرج على كلمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( يُغلق )[/FONT]*​:ura1::ura1::ura1: ​[/FONT]



*أحب أشكرك بجد على كل الكلمات الطيبة الجميلة أوى ديه 
و أقولك إن إنت اللى بتجبر أى حد من غير ما تحس إنه يتعامل معاك باحترام غصب عنه حتى لو كان لسانه فالت زيى
:big35:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يريني
> اجرا بنت في الحته بتقول ولا تخشى في الحق لومة لائم
> مافي حد مثلها هنا بصراحتها صراحه وكمان لما تزعل حد
> بتصالحه بطريقه غير مباشره>> اللي عايز ازاي يسالني*



*الله يكرمك يا داكتورة
دا بس من ذوقك 






اللى خلانى أصالحك بصراحة و أجبرنى على مصالحتك هى أخلاقك المحترمة جدا

أشكرك على كلامك الحلو جدا​*:big35:

:11_1_211v:​


----------



## AdmanTios (26 يونيو 2013)

*الباشمهندسة " إيريني " ...... من أفضل العقول
التي تعاملت معها و أخذت بركة كبيرة منها ...

شخصية مُثقفة و واعية و علي درجة كبيرة
من الذكاء بالفطرة ... أروع ما يُميزها هو التبحر
و التعمق بأمور من شأنها دعوة الأخرين للتبحر
و التعمق معها بالبحث و التأمُل و نوال بركة من هدف
مواضيعها الشيقة التي حين تراها تتأكد أن مثل هذه
المواضيع " Made By Eriny " فأختنا الغالية لديها من
العلم و المقدرة علي إنتاج من هذه المواضيع الجريئة

تحية إحترام و مودة أختنا الباشمهندسة إيروو
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اييييروووووو
> سكر و حبيب قلبى ههههههههههههههههه
> بحسى عندها ربع طاير زى ربعى الى طار-- و هتلاقى الاعراض متشابها" ههههههههههههههههههه" كتير ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد انسانه طيبه اوى اوى اوى و نكته--
> ...



*أنا مش عارفة فعلا البغبغانات اللى عندى مالهم ؟؟؟





هم تقريبا عايزين يخلصوا من العيال عشان يحبوا فى بعض براحتهم





​*


*بس يا حبو أنا بطلت أكلمك على العربى عشان لاحظت تقدم ملحوظ ما حدش يقدر ينكره​*

*
ميرسيه أوى أوى يا حبو على مشاعرك الطيبة الجميلة

:big35:

:11_1_211v:​*​​​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

سـ قال:


> *ايرينى
> موش اتكلمت معاها غير فى توبيكات
> بس باين عليها عثولة وثكره كته
> ربى يحميهآ ي رب ^.^
> *​



*إنتى بأة ليكى حساب معايا على الخاص بس لما ترجعى




​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ايرينى الجريئه الجميله
> البنت اللى بمليون راجل
> لانها بتتكلم فى مواضيع محدش
> يقدر يتكلم فيها
> غير ايرينى  وبس


*
شوفتى بأة أنا مضحية إزاى 






ميرسيه أوى على مشاعرك الطيبة الجميلة ده

:big35:

:11_1_211v:​*


----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2013)

الحجة ايرينى 
حواراتها جريئه (واضح انه فيه اجماع على كدة ) مش بتخاف من حد  وصريحة لأبعد الحدود وده بيخلى مواضيعها تتزين بحروف حمرا فى اخرها 
معاملاتنا مش كتير بس ربنا يسهل ونبقى نزود المعاملات فيما بيننا 
تقريبا بتخاف من المشرفين هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ايريني دي بعشقها وبموت فيها بجد ^_^
> عندها طيبه قلب نادره في الدنيا دي
> واحلي مافيها اللي في قلبها علي لسانها علطول
> وجريئه حبتين كدا ^_^
> ...


*



يا خبر على الإحراج يا جدعان






ميرسيه أوى أوى على مشاعرك الحلوة و الطيبة ديه كلها

:big35:
:11_1_211v:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> حبيبتى
> وامى
> لسانها متبرى منها دى حقيقة ههههههههههههه
> بس بحبها اوى
> ​








*ربنا يزود المحبة يارب*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> ايرينى ان لم تكن مهندسة
> فلتعمل فى الاعلام افضل لانها احسها محاورة جريئة جدا فلتكون اعلامية ناجحة
> وايضا تقوم بتفصيص المواضيع الشائكة



*يا إبنى أنا ما أنفعش فى الاعلام

كنت هأنيل الدنيا






بس بجد ميرسيه أوى أوى على مشاعرك الجميلة ديه

:big35:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايريني بحبها زي ضي عيني
> ونفسي نفضل نتقابل باقية عمري وسنيني
> 
> ايرو البنت الجدعه اللي بمية راجل
> ...


*
ليه الاحراج دا بس

الله يكرمك يا واثقة

الكلام الكبير دا أنا مش أده






بس يا بت إنتى كنتى تشرحى لى كل ظروفك الأول مش تسيبينى على عمايا كدة 
و بعدين أعرف حكايتك من أحلامك 






ميرسيه أوى أوى على مشاعرك الطيبة و على ثقتك فيا

:big35:
:11_1_211v:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *الباشمهندسة " إيريني " ...... من أفضل العقول
> التي تعاملت معها و أخذت بركة كبيرة منها ...
> 
> شخصية مُثقفة و واعية و علي درجة كبيرة
> ...


*
كل دا فيا أنا !!!!

أنا لسة بأتعلم منكم يا باشمهندس




بالنسبة لكم أنا لسة ما إتفطمتش 

ميرسيه أوى أوى على  كلامك الجميل جدا جدا 

:big35:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> الحجة ايرينى
> حواراتها جريئه (واضح انه فيه اجماع على كدة ) مش بتخاف من حد  وصريحة لأبعد الحدود وده بيخلى مواضيعها تتزين بحروف حمرا فى اخرها
> معاملاتنا مش كتير بس ربنا يسهل ونبقى نزود المعاملات فيما بيننا
> تقريبا بتخاف من المشرفين هههههههههههههههههههههه


*
أنا بأخاف من المشرفين !!!!

يا راجل قول كلام غير دا

أنا بأترعب






شوف هو الواحد بيبقى دايس بنزين و مش واخد باله خالص

السكة فاضية بأة و واخدة راحتى






ألاقيلك فجأة 

ضوء أحمر

أو

إنذار برتقالى

أو

صوت أصفر

أقوم بأة أعمل إيه ؟؟






أدوس فرامل



*


----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا بأخاف من المشرفين !!!!
> 
> يا راجل قول كلام غير دا
> ...


سيبك من كل ده 
فين البنزين ده
مصر كلها بتدور على بنزين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*إيروزز .... إحياة ( النبى ) ياشيخة *​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ​*





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*بتجيبى الإيموشنات دى منين ؟؟
حلفتك ( بالغالى ) أهوه لتقولى لى 
:smile01
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إيروزز .... إحياة ( النبى ) ياشيخة *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كنت هقووولها  ههههههههههههههه
 قولى بئا يا إيروووو


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كنت هقووولها  ههههههههههههههه
> قولى بئا يا إيروووو


*سمعان هييجى يطردنا حالاً ..ههههههههههههه
حطى أيدك فى أيدى
الأيموشن يجى لك ويجى لى
:smile01
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2013)

> اللي من كتر حلاوتها ببقي نفسي اكولها واحطها في رغيف


:t11::t11::t11:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كنت هقووولها  ههههههههههههههه
> قولى بئا يا إيروووو


*باشا ... أهى 

*​ 



*وبعت لك بتاعة البطيخ على البروفايل عندك*

​


----------



## tamav maria (26 يونيو 2013)

*ااااااايرييييييييييييييني *
*
يعجـــــــز قلـــمي عن الكتــابة !!
ولاتتسع حروفي لشكرها
رهييييبه بقوووه ومرحه واخلاقهاا عاااليه
من النوع الي يدخــــــل القلــــب ما يطلــعش أبـــد ..
شخصــية مستحيل أنساها مدى حييت 
رآئـــعه في المواضيع والردود
مبدعه و متالقه وذو فكر نيُر
ربنا يخليكي لنا حبيبتي
 ويخلي لنا اسمك الجميل اللي منور المنتدي*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يونيو 2013)

*ايريني 
*

*عندما فكرت ماذا اكتب عن ايريني
فلم أجد الكلمات توفي حقها*​
*فاقول لها

لا تتعبي نفسك يا ايريني
في البحث عن من يشبهك
فكل الكاتبات  في كفةٍ
وأنتي يا ايريني في الكفة الثانية*​
*فأنتي من أعطيتي للكتابة معني جديد*​
*كرائحة العطور*​
*فأصبحتي يايريني  نفسك مدرسة *​
*من مدارس فن الكتابة*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *ااااااايرييييييييييييييني *
> *
> يعجـــــــز قلـــمي عن الكتــابة !!
> ولاتتسع حروفي لشكرها
> ...








*طب بأة ما إشتركتيش ليه فى الموضوع الجديد ؟؟؟*






*لأ بجد ميرسيه أوى أوى على كلامك الجميل

:big35:

:11_1_211v:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ايريني
> *
> 
> *عندما فكرت ماذا اكتب عن ايريني
> ...



*الله يكرمك 






أنا بأشكرك على كلامك الجميل دا

:big35:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

*فيه حد تانى ناوى يقول حاجة ؟؟؟*






*

بجد مش عارفة أشكركم إزاى على مشاعركم الجميلة ديه كلها ؟؟

الكلام لوحده مش كفاية عشان كدة إستعنت بالايموشنات 







و كل دا و نسيت أشكر سمعان






ميرسيه أوى أوى يا سمعان إنك وضعت إسمى فى التوبيك الجميل دا

و عرفتنى معزتى عند الكل
*
:big35:​


----------



## soso a (26 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فيه حد تانى ناوى يقول حاجة ؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ممكن انا طيب  

قريت معظم تعليقات الاعضاء عليكى :66: اللى ممليان حب 

بجد من اكثر الشخصيات اول ما قريت مواضيعها عملت كده :thnk0001:هههههههه

بس بجد شخصيه اول ما تشوف مواضيعها تقول عليها المراءه الحديده او المراءه المفتريه من كتر ردودها الصريحه جداااااااااااا 

بس بجد لاحظت وسط السطور دى انسانه حنينه جداااا وطيبه جدااااااااا ومن كتر طبيتك عايزه تصلحى كل اللى حواليك فسلكتى طريق الصرااااااحه الشديده صراحه اول ما حد يشوفها يخاف :gun:هههههههههه

 

تقلبى احترامى ومحبتى الشديده ليكى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ممكن انا طيب
> 
> قريت معظم تعليقات الاعضاء عليكى :66: اللى ممليان حب
> 
> ...












*
شكرا جزيلا على كلامك الجميل*

:big35:

:11_1_211v:


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2013)

بالرغم من إنشغالي الكبير، إلا أني لم اقدر على تسجيل خروج بدون ما أكتب للغالية ايريني.
 
أيريني، في داخلها، إنسانة أكثر حساسية وشفافية من الذي نراه في كتاباتها الجريئة.


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2013)

*دى امى الرابعة الغالية الغالية عليا ربنا يحميها
يااااااااااااااارب بجداااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يونيو 2013)

أمة قال:


> بالرغم من إنشغالي الكبير، إلا أني لم اقدر على تسجيل خروج بدون ما أكتب للغالية ايريني.
> 
> أيريني، في داخلها، إنسانة أكثر حساسية وشفافية من الذي نراه في كتاباتها الجريئة.








*لأ بأة 

دا حضرتك كدة تبقى شفافة بجد 

عرفتى منييييييييين ؟؟؟

هو حضرتك عايشة معايا و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟

أصل أمى بتقول عليا نفس الكلام ___ بس أمى هى اللى مربيانى عشان كدة عارفة 

لكن حضرتك بأة عرفتى منيييييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟









بأشكر حضرتك أوى أوى على الكلام الحلو دا

:big35:

:36_3_16:

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

ايريني دى تاررررررررررريخ
بجد ليها موسعه مواضيع تاريخيه تحفه

تمتلك لسان كرباج بتجلد بيه اصحاب الافكار الرجعيه الغير هادفه


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

هو مفيش كلآم إتسآب ممكن يتقآل بعد كل إللى إتقآل
بس أقدر أقول إن إيرينى بآلنسبآلى عنوآن للصدق
بثق جداً فى قصدهآ لكل كلمة بتقولهآ ، وبحب جداً وضوحهآ دآ حتى لو فيه شوية تخبيط هههههـ
يكفى إنهآ على طبيعتهآ بجد فى آلزمن دآ هى " *عملة نآدرة* " 



*
.،*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يونيو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *دى امى الرابعة الغالية الغالية عليا ربنا يحميها
> يااااااااااااااارب بجداااااااااااااااا
> *



*أربع أمهات !!!!

عينى عليك باردة






لأ بجد شكرا أوى يا سمير على كلامك الحلو

و شرف كبير أوى ليا إنك تعتبرنى أم ليك

:big35:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ايريني دى تاررررررررررريخ
> بجد ليها موسعه مواضيع تاريخيه تحفه
> 
> تمتلك لسان كرباج بتجلد بيه اصحاب الافكار الرجعيه الغير هادفه


*
ربنا يخليك






كنت لسة بأكتب فى موضوع كدة عن تاريخ حاجة كدة خاصة (private) دايما (always)  بتستخدمها البنات ال (cindrella) 




بس يلا بأة المشاركة إتحذفت

بجد ميرسيه أوى على كلامك الحلو جدا جدا

:big35:

*


----------



## amgd beshara (27 يونيو 2013)

> *فيه حد تانى ناوى يقول حاجة ؟؟؟*


ايوه انا لسه مقولتش  
طيبه جداً .. جريئه .. ليها بحث قوي جداً عن تاريخ الكنيسه .. مش بتسيب موضوع غير لما تنخرب و راه و تعرف اصله و تتأكد منه .. اللى فيها كل الصفات دي اكيد ام رائعه يا بخت ولادها بيها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هو مفيش كلآم إتسآب ممكن يتقآل بعد كل إللى إتقآل
> بس أقدر أقول إن إيرينى بآلنسبآلى عنوآن للصدق
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى






أكيد تقصدى التخبيط دا 





مش كدة ؟؟

ميرسيه أوى أوى على الكلام الحلو دا 

:big35:

:smil11:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يونيو 2013)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> ايوه انا لسه مقولتش
> طيبه جداً .. جريئه .. ليها بحث قوي جداً عن تاريخ الكنيسه .. مش بتسيب موضوع غير لما تنخرب و راه و تعرف اصله و تتأكد منه .. اللى فيها كل الصفات دي اكيد ام رائعه يا بخت ولادها بيها



*كل دا فيا ؟؟؟




هو عيل واحد حيلة و إوعى حد يقول عقبال ما تخاويه 

تصدق إن فيه مرة قولت لإبنى : يا بختك بيا ؟؟؟

أحلى حاجة إنه رد عليا فى لحظتها و قال : ليه يعنى فيكى إيه زيادة عن أم محمد ؟






لأ بجد ميرسيه أوى أوى عل كلامك الحلو

:big35:*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أربع أمهات !!!!
> 
> عينى عليك باردة
> 
> ...


*متفهمنيشى غلط يا ماما انا قصدى
اولا امى وهى مرات ابويا 
مامتى 
ثانيا امى مصر ام الدنيا 
وثالثا امى الكنيسة 
ورابعا انتى امى اللى على المنتدى 
وانا افتخر انوليا ام ليا 
مثلك يا ماما ربنا يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى ويبعدعنك كل شر
وشبة شر بصلاوات جميع مصاف كل من سلك فى طريق 
رب المجد يسوع المسيح امين ياااااااااااااااااااااارب*


----------



## أَمَة (27 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو حضرتك عايشة معايا و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟*
> *أصل أمى بتقول عليا نفس الكلام ___ بس أمى هى اللى مربيانى عشان كدة عارفة *
> 
> *لكن حضرتك بأة عرفتى منيييييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟  *


 
هو لازم نكون عايشين مع بعض في بيت واحد علشان نحس ببعض ونعرف بعض!






دي نعمة ربنا علينا الذي جعلنا كلنا أعضاء في جسده الواحد :smi106::yaka:





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بأشكر حضرتك أوى أوى على الكلام الحلو دا*


 
:36_3_16:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2013)

*وســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع .. دة ايرينى بقا ... مش عارفة ازاى تستضيفوها و انا مش هنا .. دة تسيب و استهتار :act23: .. يلا عفا الله عما سلف :act31:

حبيبى .. طيبة بطريقة مذهلة .. تلقائية بطريقة تشل :ura1: .. خفيفة الدم بجد و مرحة لابعد الحدود .. حقانية جدًا .. عاقلة جدًا .. و قلبها رقيق و حساس جدًا جدًا جدًا .. بس اسلوبها يودى فى داهية :smile01 احنا نقول اللى لينا و اللى علينا :smile01 .. 

ملحوظة : لو رديتى و قولتيلى اشكرك لكلماتك الطيبة همسحها .. و لو نزلتيلى ايموتيكون انتى حرة .. و لقد اعذر من انذر :smile02*


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2013)

ايرينى انسانه جميله ومثقفه ورقيقه 
وبيعجبنى ردها فى المواضيع
طبعا مش عايزه اكرر كل الكلام اللى اتقال هى فعلا كل الكلام الحلو اللى اتوصفت بيه

​


----------



## grges monir (28 يونيو 2013)

الهندسة يعنى ايرينى
اخنا نقول سد النهضة  هيضرنا وهى تقول العكس وتخوفنا من ان السودان هى المشكلة وتقريبا كلامها طلع هو الصح ههههه
انسانة رغم تعمالى البسيط معاها فى بعض المواضيع هنا
فهى انسانة طيبة ومرحة وجريئة فى افكارها


----------



## grges monir (28 يونيو 2013)

> *نزلتيلى ايموتيكون انتى حرة*


مين الاخ ايموتيكون دة
حد هنا ف المنتدى مش نعرفة
طلب بسيط يا دكتورة شقاوة
يا تتكلمى عربى يا انجليزى
لكن بين البينين دة مش ينفع ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

> يلا عفا الله عما سلف :act31:


هو مرسي الله يسامحة بهت علينا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *وســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع .. دة ايرينى بقا ... مش عارفة ازاى تستضيفوها و انا مش هنا .. دة تسيب و استهتار :act23: .. يلا عفا الله عما سلف :act31:
> 
> حبيبى .. طيبة بطريقة مذهلة .. تلقائية بطريقة تشل :ura1: .. خفيفة الدم بجد و مرحة لابعد الحدود .. حقانية جدًا .. عاقلة جدًا .. و قلبها رقيق و حساس جدًا جدًا جدًا .. بس اسلوبها يودى فى داهية :smile01 احنا نقول اللى لينا و اللى علينا :smile01 ..
> 
> ملحوظة : لو رديتى و قولتيلى اشكرك لكلماتك الطيبة همسحها .. و لو نزلتيلى ايموتيكون انتى حرة .. و لقد اعذر من انذر :smile02*








*آه طب نعملوا إيه دلوقتى ؟؟؟ 
لا إيموتيكون و لا أشكرك على الكلمات الطيبة
طب ديه تنفع ؟؟؟





لأ بجد يا شقاوة إنتى اللى قلبك قلب ملاك






عشان كدة إنتى شوفتينى كدة

و على فكرة أنا و شقاوة عارفين بعض عشان كدة بقول ملاك بلا مبالغة 

برضوا لازم أشكرك على مشاعرك الحلوة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ايرينى انسانه جميله ومثقفه ورقيقه
> وبيعجبنى ردها فى المواضيع
> طبعا مش عايزه اكرر كل الكلام اللى اتقال هى فعلا كل الكلام الحلو اللى اتوصفت بيه
> 
> ​







*
أشكرك جدا جدا على رأيك الجميل فيا

:big35:

لأ كدة هيبقى حضرتك تالت مشرف يدخل يكتب تعليق عليا

على إيدك هتتفك عقدة المشرفين اللى عندى






بس لو إتفكت هتبقى مشكلة

دا أنا كدة و ماسكة نفسى أومال لو إنطلقت هأعمل إيه ؟؟






أكيد سأفعلها 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> الهندسة يعنى ايرينى
> اخنا نقول سد النهضة  هيضرنا وهى تقول العكس وتخوفنا من ان السودان هى المشكلة وتقريبا كلامها طلع هو الصح ههههه
> انسانة رغم تعمالى البسيط معاها فى بعض المواضيع هنا
> فهى انسانة طيبة ومرحة وجريئة فى افكارها


*
الهندسة يعنى إيرينى !!!!!!

ديه جملة أنا مش هأنساها

لأنها ليها معانى كبيرة أوى عندى







شكرا جزيلا جدا على رأيك فيا

:big35:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مين الاخ ايموتيكون دة
> حد هنا ف المنتدى مش نعرفة
> طلب بسيط يا دكتورة شقاوة
> يا تتكلمى عربى يا انجليزى
> لكن بين البينين دة مش ينفع ههههههه



*ههههههههه صباحك فل يا جرجس :smil12: .. الصور المتحركة اللى بتضحك و تعيط و تعمل حركات هى دى الايموتيكون .. و المشاع عنها خطئًا اسم ايموشن :smil12: .. اكتبها يمكن تنفعك :yahoo:*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو مرسي الله يسامحة بهت علينا



*من عاشر القوم 40 يوم يا بتول .. دة ماشاء الله معاشرينه سنة بحالها و بمعدل كل 4 ايام بيقول خطاب .. مش عايزاه يبهت ؟؟ دة بهت و نضح كمان :new2:*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *آه طب نعملوا إيه دلوقتى ؟؟؟
> لا إيموتيكون و لا أشكرك على الكلمات الطيبة
> طب ديه تنفع ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*ماشاء الله .. بتسمعى الكلام بالظبط .. مطيعة مطيعة يعنى :t32:*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2013)

*لو هنتكلم عنها هنقول أشعار*
*مشرفه نشيطه وبالنسبة لنا منار*
*ليها فى كل قسم بصمه حتى قسم الاخبار*
*المشرفه الرائعه*
*candy shop*
*والتساؤل ماذا تمثل بالنسبة لك المشرفه candy shop ؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

*بتمثل ليا الطيبة والحنان القلب الكبير 
بعتبرها مامتى التانية مشاعرها جميلة قلبها ابيض 
بتحب كل الناس وبتعتبر كل اللى فى المنتدى ولادها 
وده شرف كبير لينا ان يبقى لينا ماما زيها 
ربنا يخليكى لينا ودايما تفضلى منورة المنتدى بحنيتك 


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يوليو 2013)

*امي الغاليه اللي ليها معزه كبيره في قلبي 
واللي كان ليا الشرف اني قبلتها 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يوليو 2013)

*
من ضمن المشرفين اللى تاخد راحتك فى الكلام معاهم

و أنا بأكلمها عمرى ما حسيت إنها مشرفة

و لا حسيت إنها كبيرة 

حسيت كأنها صحبتى ________ أدى فى السن يعنى

لما بأة لاقيت كل الناس بيقولولها يا ماما

قولت :أووووووووباااااااااااااااااااااااااااا و أنا داخلة شمال فيها كدة !!!

هى إنسانة طيبة جدا جدا و حبوبة كمان






*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

ماما كاندى مش كلمتها كتير بس باين عليها طيوبة اوى وجميلة
تحس كدة انك بتكلم ملاك نازل من السماء
بجد ياماما مش مجاملة بحس كدة ان كلك احساس وطيبة 
ربنا يخليكى لينا ياماما
^________^


----------



## soso a (21 يوليو 2013)

انا زى لارا مش اتعملت معاها من قريب

بس بحس بالرقه والطيبه 

اينما تواجدت 

​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

*ماما كاندي *
*امي اللي مشوفتهاش *
*ربنا يخليكي ليا*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

انا بقى دخلت المنتدى و شوفت كل الاعضاء بيقولوا لامنا كلنا 
يا ماما من بعيد لبعيد ذي اعضاء كتييييييييييير جدا 
بحس بحب و حنااااااااااااااان كبييييييييير اوي فيها لكل اعضاء المنتدى 
اول ما اشوف اسمها منور اي مووضوع اقول ف سري ماما كاندي ردت 
يعني رد كله حكمة و حب و ذوق و جمال 
انا بقى مش اتعاملت مع ماما كاندي بس ذيي ذي اعضاء كتتتتيررر جدا لامسين محبتها الكبيرة 
وحنيتها اللي تكفي الدنيا كلها 
لدرجة اني ساعات بقول لما ماما كاندي كدة على المنتدى امال ف الحقيقة تبقى ايه 
بجد احلى ام ف الدنيا 
ربنا يخليكي لينا يارب 
و يباركك بكل بركة و يعوضك على محبتك الكبيرة اووووي اوووي و يفرح قلبك يا احلى ام ف الدنيا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2013)

ماما حبيبه قلبي
مامتي دي قاعده في قلبي ومتربعه ^_^
ليها معزه كبييييير عندي بموت و بعشق حاجه اسمها ماما كاندي
الطيبه تلاقي الحنيه تلاقي الاستشاره تلاقي حلال المشكلات تلاقي 
الاحتضان تلاقي حكمه تلاقي  ..... ياجماعه احنا هنقول ايه و لا ايه بس ^_^
وليا الشرف ان بتعامل مع ملاك ذي كدا
ربنا يخليكي لينا يااحلي ماما في الدنيا 
بما انها بتحب الورد احلي بوكيه ورد لقلبي ماما كاندي








​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يوليو 2013)

ماما كاندي
مامتي فعلا
هي طيوبة وحنونة وحبوبة لأبعد الحدود
اما بتكلم معاها برغم اني كلامي معاها قليل
بحس اني بكلم حد مني انا اعرفه  كويس
مش مجرد حد بكلمة من خلف الشاشات فقط

ربنا يخليكي لينا ياماما يامنبع الحنان وبحر الامان .​


----------



## candy shop (23 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لو هنتكلم عنها هنقول أشعار*
> *مشرفه نشيطه وبالنسبة لنا منار*
> *ليها فى كل قسم بصمه حتى قسم الاخبار*
> *المشرفه الرائعه*
> ...



سمعان حقيقى كانت مفاجأه جميله 
من انسان رائع زيك 
مش عارفه اقولك ايه على الكلام الحميل 
ميرسى جدا جدا لشعورك الطيب 
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بتمثل ليا الطيبة والحنان القلب الكبير
> بعتبرها مامتى التانية مشاعرها جميلة قلبها ابيض
> بتحب كل الناس وبتعتبر كل اللى فى المنتدى ولادها
> وده شرف كبير لينا ان يبقى لينا ماما زيها
> ...



حبيبه قلبى رورو
ميرسى جدا على كلامك اللى اسعدنى حقيقى  
انا فعلا بحب الكل 
ربنا يخليكوا ليا ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك يا قمر ​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *امي الغاليه اللي ليها معزه كبيره في قلبي
> واللي كان ليا الشرف اني قبلتها
> *​



انت كمان يا عياد غالى عندى 
انا كنت سعيده لما شوفتك حقيقى 
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك ​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> من ضمن المشرفين اللى تاخد راحتك فى الكلام معاهم
> 
> و أنا بأكلمها عمرى ما حسيت إنها مشرفة
> ...



حبيبتى انا سعيده وانتى بتتكلمى براحتك 
ادخلى زى ما تحبى 
انتى انسانه جميله بجد وتلقائيه 
ربنا يخليكى ويسعدك 
خليكى دايما كده انا بحبك ​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ماما كاندى مش كلمتها كتير بس باين عليها طيوبة اوى وجميلة
> تحس كدة انك بتكلم ملاك نازل من السماء
> بجد ياماما مش مجاملة بحس كدة ان كلك احساس وطيبة
> ربنا يخليكى لينا ياماما
> ^________^



يا حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى 
كتير علىّ اوى كده 
ربنا ما يحرمنى من محبتك 
ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب ​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> انا زى لارا مش اتعملت معاها من قريب
> 
> بس بحس بالرقه والطيبه
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى 
كلك زوق ورقه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2013)

الام الحنونه اللي دايما تفتقد اولادها وتهتم بيهم

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يا امي ويعوضك

ووحشتيني جدا علي فكره


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ماما كاندي *
> *امي اللي مشوفتهاش *
> *ربنا يخليكي ليا*​



ميرسى ليك يا غالى 
ربنا يخليك ويحققلك كل اللى بتتمناه 
ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> انا بقى دخلت المنتدى و شوفت كل الاعضاء بيقولوا لامنا كلنا
> يا ماما من بعيد لبعيد ذي اعضاء كتييييييييييير جدا
> بحس بحب و حنااااااااااااااان كبييييييييير اوي فيها لكل اعضاء المنتدى
> اول ما اشوف اسمها منور اي مووضوع اقول ف سري ماما كاندي ردت
> ...



ينهار ابيض هو انا قد الكلام الحلو ده كله 
انا مسحتقش كل ده 
انا حقيقى بحبكوا جدا وبعتبركوا اسرتى  الكبيره اللى مقدرش استغنى عنها ابدا 
ربنا ما يحرمنى من محبتك الغاليه ويسعدك ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ماما حبيبه قلبي
> مامتي دي قاعده في قلبي ومتربعه ^_^
> ليها معزه كبييييير عندي بموت و بعشق حاجه اسمها ماما كاندي
> الطيبه تلاقي الحنيه تلاقي الاستشاره تلاقي حلال المشكلات تلاقي
> ...



يا حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى 
والله الكلام ده كتير علىّ اوى 
ربنا وحده عالم انا بحبكوا قد ايه 
انتى كمان دايما بتطمنى علىّ فى البروفايل بالورد المعطر الجميل 
ميرسى جدا يا حبيبتى على الكلام الجميل 
من بنتى الجميله الرقيقه 
ميرسى على الورد الجميل اوى ده 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك 
وتحققى كل اللى بتتمنيه 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

ماما كاندي هي مامتنا الغالية الي كلنا بنحبها
قلبها كبير اوي و مليان محبة و حنان
بتحس بأي حد تعبان و تسأل عنه و تخفف عنه و دا دليل على رقة مشاعرها و طيبة قلبها
انسانة خدومة و جدعة و زي السكر
ربنا يخليها لينا يارب و تدوم محبتها و عطاءها لينا


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2013)

ماما كاندى دى ملكة المنتدى بجد
دى أمــــــــى أنا بحبها خالص  
خادمة كلها ذوق واحترام ومحبة وأمانة
من أكتر الناس اللى اتكلمت معاها 
فهى انسانة مشجعة للكل وبتحب خدمتها وشاطرة اووووووووى
أقولها ربنـــــــــــا يخليكى لأسرتك و لأسرة وأعضاء منتدى الكنيسة
علشان المنتدى من غيرك وحششششششششش بجد
​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 يوليو 2013)

ماما كاندى يعجز الكلام عن وصفها فهى ام فى المنتدى ترعانا فى غيابنا 
امهر واحدة فى الطبيخ ولم اتذوق منها شىء
انها ام حنونة فوق تصورنا 
ربنا يكون معها


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماما كاندي
> مامتي فعلا
> هي طيوبة وحنونة وحبوبة لأبعد الحدود
> اما بتكلم معاها برغم اني كلامي معاها قليل
> ...



شرف ليا حبيبتى 
ربنا يخليكى كلك زوق 
انتى كمان قريبه منى حقيقى 
وبحبك جدا انا بعتبر الشاشه مش موجوده 
لانى بحس بيكوا اوى 
ربنا ما يحرمنى من محبتك ابدا 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

يا جدعان هى الام نقدر نتكلم على اافعلها 
معانا اكيد منقدرش 
بجد انسانه جميلة اووووووووى
وانا واحد من الناس الكتيرررررررررر
اللى اخدو منها  حب وحنان كتيرررر
وانا بتاسف لها اعلشان مأثر معها اوووووووى
وبقولها مرسى ياحلى ماااااااااام​


----------



## candy shop (29 يوليو 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> الام الحنونه اللي دايما تفتقد اولادها وتهتم بيهم
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يا امي ويعوضك
> 
> ووحشتيني جدا علي فكره



ربنا يخليكى يا روزى يا حبيبتى 
انتى عارفه انا بحبك قد ايه 
انتى كمان وحشتينى اوى 
بلاش تغيبى كتير بنفتقدك 
ربنا يسعدك ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## tamav maria (29 يوليو 2013)

ماما كاندي تعجبني بحسن اخلاقها وسعة صدرها 
وبكلامها اللطيف مع الاعضاء 
وبمعملاتي معاها حسيت بطيبة قلبها وشخصيتها المحترمه
ربنا يخليها لنا شمعه منوره المنتدي علي طول​


----------



## candy shop (30 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ماما كاندي هي مامتنا الغالية الي كلنا بنحبها
> قلبها كبير اوي و مليان محبة و حنان
> بتحس بأي حد تعبان و تسأل عنه و تخفف عنه و دا دليل على رقة مشاعرها و طيبة قلبها
> انسانة خدومة و جدعة و زي السكر
> ربنا يخليها لينا يارب و تدوم محبتها و عطاءها لينا



انتى اللى زى السكر 
ميرسى جدا حبيبتى 
على كلامك الجميل 
ربنا يحليكى ويفرح قلبك 
ويارب تحققى كل اللى بتتمنيه 
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يوليو 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ماما كاندى دى ملكة المنتدى بجد
> دى أمــــــــى أنا بحبها خالص
> خادمة كلها ذوق واحترام ومحبة وأمانة
> من أكتر الناس اللى اتكلمت معاها
> ...



ميرسى جدا ابو تربو 
ربنا يخليك  ويفرح قلبك 
كلام جميل وكله تشجيع ومحبه 
المنتدى جميل بوجود الكل اللى فيه 
انا من غيركوا ولا حاجه 
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يوليو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> ماما كاندى يعجز الكلام عن وصفها فهى ام فى المنتدى ترعانا فى غيابنا
> امهر واحدة فى الطبيخ ولم اتذوق منها شىء
> انها ام حنونة فوق تصورنا
> ربنا يكون معها


ميرسى جدا يا غالى 
ربنا يخليك انتوا ولادى 
وبعدين المطبخ مليان ادخل بقلب جامد واختار كل اللى يعجبك خدمه 7 نجوم 
وفى كمان خدمه توصيل الطلبات على باب المنتدى هههههههه
ميرسى بايبل حقيقى اسعدنى وجود وكلامك الجميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يوليو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> يا جدعان هى الام نقدر نتكلم على اافعلها
> معانا اكيد منقدرش
> بجد انسانه جميلة اووووووووى
> وانا واحد من الناس الكتيرررررررررر
> ...


جووووووووون ابنى الغالى 
اللى كنت سعيده لما اتقابلنا فى الطاحونه مع مجموعه جميله
وكنت سعيده جدا بيهم 
ميرسى يا غالى 
انت مش مقصر خالص اكيد ظروف 
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك 
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يوليو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ماما كاندي تعجبني بحسن اخلاقها وسعة صدرها
> وبكلامها اللطيف مع الاعضاء
> وبمعملاتي معاها حسيت بطيبة قلبها وشخصيتها المحترمه
> ربنا يخليها لنا شمعه منوره المنتدي علي طول​


ميرسى حبيبه قلبى
 على كلامك الجميل 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (30 يوليو 2013)

امي الحبيبة

التي انحني امام عظمة المحبة التي تملأ قبلها

لاقبل يديها المباركتين بكل عمل من اجل السيد القدير...


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2013)

الياس السرياني قال:


> امي الحبيبة
> 
> التي انحني امام عظمة المحبة التي تملأ قبلها
> 
> لاقبل يديها المباركتين بكل عمل من اجل السيد القدير...



ميرسى يا غالى 
ربنا يخليك ولا يحرمنى من محبتك 
انت انسان مليان بالمحبه بكل معانيها 
ربنا يكون معاك
وتفرح ببناتك يارب 
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (3 أغسطس 2013)

ام واخت وصديقة لجميعنا بمعني الكلمة
تشاركنا افراحنا واطراحنا مبادة بالخير دائما
ناهيك ع ن تفننها في نشر افضل مواضيع الطبخ
ناهيك عن تفردها في نشر افضل الاحداث والتحليلات
السياسية
ناهيك عن خفة دمها في الردود علي الاعضاء


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

*مشرفنا الله عليه فى الحوار والردود قول كمان وكمان*
*اسد لاهوت دفاعى ليه فى الدفاعيات صولات وجولات*
*ردوه تتميز بالتنظيم التسلسلى للافكار*
*والبساطه واناقة الالوان*
*لو هنقول عنه هنفضل نحكى كمان وكمان*
*مع مشرفنا*
*fredyyy*
*



*
*والتساؤل ماذا يمثل المشرف fredyyyبالنسبة لك؟*

​


----------



## الياس السرياني (6 أغسطس 2013)

ابن السيد

بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى

أغلط في حقه يجيني هو ويراضيني وكأنه هو الغلطان!!!

هو مسيحي حق لا يحيا في نفسه

بل يحيا السيد القدير فيه

شرف عظيم لي أني تعرفت عليك أخي وحبيبي بالرب العلي...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مع مشرفنا*
> *fredyyy*
> *
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]على ما أتذكر اول لقاء مشاركاتى بينى وبينه كان من حوالى سنتين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بتعجبنى ردوده خاصة انها بتكون مُنظمة وملونة بطريقة تجذبك لقرائتها حتى آخر حرف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أثناء قرائتى باحاول أركب جناحين لعل وعسى أوصل لمستوى كلماته [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن على الأقل باستفيد من جملة او من عبارة او من تعليق أو تحليل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو حتى كلمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم انى باستفيد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].... حتى ولو كانت الأستفادة غير كاملة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساعات كى بوردى بياكلنى أسأله عن معانى كلمات تَصعُب على أمثالى فِهمها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أرجع أتذكر قوانين المنتدى فأفصل طولة لسان أزرار الكى بورد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأزجر الماوس كى يبتعد عن مجال تحليق الملائكة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم انى باستفيد منه ... وهو المطلوب [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> ام واخت وصديقة لجميعنا بمعني الكلمة
> تشاركنا افراحنا واطراحنا مبادة بالخير دائما
> ناهيك ع ن تفننها في نشر افضل مواضيع الطبخ
> ناهيك عن تفردها في نشر افضل الاحداث والتحليلات
> ...



مينا بجد ميرسى جدا جدا 
على الكلام الجميل اللى اسعدنى حقيقى 
ربنا يخليك ويبارك حياتك 
انا اكيد من غيركوا ولا حاجه 
انتوا اسرتى الكبيره الجميله 
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (8 أغسطس 2013)

لا يمكن انسي ساعة لما غلطت ونشرت في قسم
الاسئلة اكثر من 3 اسئلة
وهي القوانين سؤال واحد كل يوم وما كنتش قريتها
ازاي رد عليا بكل هدوء وفهمني الوضع
وقال لي نحن نفرح بأسلتك ولكنها قوانين القسم
انه ذاك الجندي المجهول الذي يعمل المسيح
من خلاله وبه ويعمل هو للمسيح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

> *مع مشرفنا*
> *fredyyy*


يمكن انا من سوء حظي متعملتش مع مشرفنا الغالي
انما واضح من كلام اساتذتي عليه
انه انسان بيحمل جميع الصفات الجميله
وخصوصا تعليق استاذ الياس عنه


> ابن السيد
> 
> بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى
> 
> ...


اكيد مفيش بعد كدا كلام ولا وصف يتقال
واكيد شرف لينا جميعا وجود شخصة جميله مثل هذه في منتدانا الغالي .​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

من سوء حظى بجد انى مش اتعاملت معاه
بس واضح عليه انسان على الخلق ومحترم
​


----------



## بايبل333 (9 أغسطس 2013)

الاستذ فريد *fredyyy*
استاذ رائع له اسلوب خاص مع نفسة لتحليل المواقف المسيحيية والسياسة 
لاننكر انه منظم بشكل جذاب 
الاحترام هو 
الادب يكمن فية 
بصراحة لا اعرف ماذا أقول...


----------

